# Packing for Basic [MERGED]



## Michael OLeary

The following is from a document produced by the Canadian Forces Recruit School, at St Jean. It identifies the items a recruit will be expected to arrive with or purchase during training:

PERSONAL UPKEEP AND CLEANING MATERIALS

1.	The following is a list of material required by a recruit at CFLRS. An advance of $135.00 will be given to all recruits on the Monday of the first week. If a recruit already has an item in his possession then he/she is not required to purchase it.

2.	This list has been sent to CFRETS for dissemination to all recruiting centers. The vast majority of recruits will come complete with the exceptions of the Canex items. Recruits are not encouraged to buy extra shaving supplies, i.e. soap, razors etc... Irons will be bought if necessary only, with the ratio of irons to recruits being 1 to 3-5. There is no reason for every recruit to have an iron. 

ITEMS	QTY
1.	Razor-track II style
2.	Shaving Cream
3.	Tooth Brush w/ Case
4.	Tooth Paste
5.	Mouth Wash
6.	Shampoo and Deodorant
7.	Laundry Detergent (medium size) or Liquid Detergent (Wisk or other)
8.	Spray Starch
9.	Underwear  ( same style); 5 pr
10.	Kiwi cloth 
11.	Black shoe polish ,1x lge tin;
12.	Boot brush (stiff)
13.	Case or Bag of some sort
14.	Combination Locks, 3
15.	Abus Key Lock 85/50 
16.	Sewing Kit
17.	Shower Sandals
18.	Facecloth (white)
19.	Black Safety Band For Glasses (if required)
20.	Boot Bands, 2 pr
21.	Picture Frame (5" x 7") plastic transparent  (Optional)	1
22.	Iron, ratio should be around 1 to 3-5 recruits
23.	Lint brush
24.	Hangars( all the same style and colour), 18-20

Females will be required to buy the following as well:

25.	Hair Net, Hair clips
26.	Athletic Bras, 3
27.	Feminine Supplies
28.	Elastic band same color of hair


----------



## GrahamD

What is a boot band?


----------



## Righty

to blouse your pants


----------



## D-n-A

http://www.wheelersonline.com/images/CPProducts/1013lg.JPG 

you use it to blouse your pants


----------



## 1feral1

Are you seriuos? It not a band of boots. Its a semi - disposable stretchy green cord, which attaches around your leg so you can blouse your pants above your boots.

I dont use em, I use quality 4mm rubber bands, they are cheap and plentyful, and I dont whinge if I loose one, or if I break on. I keep a handful of extras in my shaving kit.

Cheers,
Wes


----------



## Michael OLeary

A boot band it a length of elastic fabric cord, the commercial ones have small metal hooks for linking the ends. They are places around the top of the combat boot and the outer cuff of the combat pant is rolled inwards and under the band to give a neat "bloused" apperance to the bottom of the pant leg.


----------



## koach

The above information is part of the joining package that is sent to all new recruits prior to proceeding to Saint Jean.


----------



## Michael OLeary

That is true Koach, but it‘s not given to them during the months they may wait between application and offer. That‘s the period during which they find us and ask many questions about their pending future that the CFRC has not yet  decided to provide the information that may satisfy their natural curiosity.


----------



## alexk

personaly i use the big black boot blousers i never lose them  and they work great


----------



## chrisf

Never say never... anything can be lost...

I recall a comissionaire telling me about loosing a pair of MLVWs and a Leopard... apparently they were cammed very very well... anyway, at the end of the ex, they just couldn‘t find them...

Two years later they were found... after another Leopard ran over the posistion and crushed one of the MLs.


----------



## 1feral1

Things being lost - back in the 80‘s we were using a Soviet style defensive position in the spring. Leaning against the wall in a nearby trench was a 9mm SMG w/sling, BFA attached, full mag, cocked, and on safe! Mild surface rust, so maybe been there over winter or the previous fall.

We turned it in, and we were later told they did not even know where it came from, and who really knows whats happened to it since.

Wierder things have happened.

In 1990, I found a C7 bayonet less scabbard, and it too had been there over the winter.

One other time when in the winter, when the C1 was in use, a guy from our tent group lost his breech block. It was gone in the snow!

In the spring we went back to the same area to find it, and there it was. Found safe in the need of a wee bit of CLP.

Regards, Wes


----------



## brin11

Back when I first joined I remember running all over town (civvy town) with my list of stuff that I needed before going to basic training.  Very similar to the above list.  I looked  *everywhere*  for bootbands and asked everyone if they had any/what they were.  Of course, no one had a clue what they were and I remember being terrified that I didn‘t have them when I left (I had everything else).  Oh, the ignorance of youth!


----------



## stukirkpatrick

I encountered the same worries about packing before I left for basic (its hard if you forget something when you are 20 hours away from home for two months), since I had never been away from home for that long of a time - closest was maybe a month, but with family.

It all turns out in the end, and you can also work with your buddies to trade/borrow things until you can acquire it yourself.  Boot bands?  I started using rubber bands, and they work fairly well, if they don‘t break on you...

I felt that the whole time was a great experience for me, and you don‘t need to be stressed out over what to bring, just don‘t show up with nothing   :rage:


----------



## Yes Man

How do you know if you should bring an iron or not...I dont know who I am going to do basic with.


----------



## stukirkpatrick

I don‘t know about regular basic courses, but I think irons will be supplied for you.

-Can someone correct this if it is wrong?


----------



## jutes85

> 1. Razor-track II style
> 2. Shaving Cream
> 3. Tooth Brush w/ Case
> 4. Tooth Paste


I have never used a razor before and I‘ve very found of my electric Bruan shaver. Will they get upset if I bring an electric instead of the razor and cream?


----------



## Cpl. Williamson

Itll Probably Be Convescated As You have Been told On Countless Other Threads


----------



## tree hugger

I‘m pretty sure the reason for no electric razors is that you can‘t bring them to the field...noise factor.  Just get a scrapper...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

straight razor only. I‘ve mastered the art of dry shaving....Shaving cream eats up too much of my time.


----------



## brin11

Bring the razor and cream.  If you don‘t use it, then...  I‘ve actually had to set my locker up with razor, cream and aftershave and I‘m a female.  Its all about being the same!


----------



## chk2fung

Something you might want to consider is to bring two of everything in regards to toiletries.  Come time for inspection you want a display set and a set you actually use.  Its a pain cleaning your shaving cream bottle, toothpaste cap and soap dish before every inspection.  If you‘re in garrison the staff won‘t harrass you too much about the electric shaver, but in the field you better play it safe with the razor.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Just remember to actually use the soap a bit first, before actually putting it in the drawer. Otherwise you will have to answer questions about why does your soap mysteriously get changed every morning...or why does your soap have dust on it.


----------



## jutes85

Ok, can‘t I just use a razor for the field and the electric when inside? And why would they harass me if I use an electric?


----------



## 1feral1

Just use a ‘pull type‘ razor, like the others. You want to be seen as all of the same, electric things make you different and stand out. Don‘t draw ‘attn‘ to yourself, just blend in. Besides your electric razor will clog up with dirt, cam creme, and stuff in the field and will get ruined.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Spartan

is the reserve bmq/sq different from Reg bmq in terms of  kit list? 
and slightly related: what is the difference between reserve and reg bmq/sq?


----------



## Redeye

PRes BMQ is shorter and conducted by local units, rather than being 10 weeks at St-Jean.  You don‘t really need all of that stuff for Reserve BMQ since you won‘t have shacks, they‘ll tell you everything you need though.


----------



## brneil

Jutes

I used an electric off and on during basic loved it just don‘t get caught using one in the field.  Probably 10-15% used electric in garrison.

I snuck it into the field but I have a quiet Phillishave.

In any event your going to need two regular razors one for inspection and one for use.  DO the same with shaving cream the spouts always leak after you cap them.


----------



## onecat

Since we‘re on the subject, what about shower gel?  I never use soap, and more just shower gel.  If I bring with me,a nd keep it for for my personal use, will they take it away?  I totally realzie everyone has too have the same locker display, its just part the training.


----------



## tree hugger

Just keep it in your personal drawer/locker.


----------



## brin11

How big is this personal drawer, etc. now?  In my time the only thing they didn‘t go through was the contents of a shoe sized box.  Everything else was fair game.  This box was where you kept your letters, etc.


----------



## chk2fung

well it all depends, there were platoons on BOTC who were only given the shoe box for personal items,  u can lock up wutever u won‘t use in civi lock up, but u won‘t be able to get to it because it will be a lcoekd room where all your non kit stuff goes for the duration of the course except for when u‘re on leave.  We were lucky cause at the MEGA our directing staff  wouldn‘t check the lockbox that was next to our closet, two desk drawers and I believe we even had the big drawer under our bed that we could put wutever in.  I had a guy who brought 3 months worth of Whey in those huge jugs and store them in his room.  With that said, you may not be that lucky.  The thing with soap is that you are suppose to bring soap in the field to wash, though wet naps will do the trick.  No one on my course had body wash!!!


----------



## scm77

> Originally posted by chk2f:
> [qb] ...but u won‘t be able to get to it because it will be a lcoekd room where all your non kit stuff goes for the duration of the course except for when u‘re on leave.[/qb]


What do you mean on leave?  How many days off? What about week-ends?


----------



## chk2fung

Yeah I pretty much meant the weekend, if you‘re lucky, don‘t expect to get off base until the fourth week  minimum, but trust me you will not have a lack of activities to do on base.  Remember its a privilege to do push-ups!!


----------



## Garry

You‘re all missing the point about razors, soap, etc. Do NOT bring two sets, one for inspection and one for use. The whole idea of morning inspection is to make sure that you have the kit you need to live and do your job, and to ensure serviceability and cleanliness of the kit. You need to be clean and hygenic (you‘d be amazed how many folks don‘t know how). Why be clean? Most Armies lose more people to disease than to enemy fire. 

Possibly an even better reason is at some point someone inspecting you will ask if you use the shaving gear he‘s inspecting. If you tell the truth, you‘ll get a mild blast and be told to start using it daily. If you lie, and are caught (and it isn‘t hard to catch you) you‘re in for real trouble.

I can‘t speak for all instructors, but I hate thieves and liars. I will try to break you of the bahaviour, and if I cannot, I‘d rather not have you in the Forces.

Everything that is done, no matter how seemingly insignificant, is done for a reason. A few examples: buttons must be done up. Biggest reason for it is it will keep what‘s in your pockets, in your pockets. Lose something in the field, and will impact your ability to do your job. Boots are shined to keep them in good shape. Good boots means good feet. Affects your performance in the field. Drill is there to make you used to instantly reacting to the Boss‘s word of command. There may be times when not reacting instantly as ordered may get you killed.

I could go on, but suffice it to say that there really is a good reason for everything you‘re taught. Try and understand why you‘re learning something, it will make your time a lot easier.

Cheers-Garry


----------



## pte anthony

I am going reg force soon and dont what to show up under or over prepared kit wise someone with instructer experience or fresh off course give me a list off all essential kit(personal)to the best of your recolection.
Thanks


----------



## GrahamD

> I had a guy who brought 3 months worth of Whey in those huge jugs and store them in his room.


Are you permited to continue using protein and vitamin supplements during basic?


----------



## Mountain_marc

GrahamD said:
			
		

> I had a guy who brought 3 months worth of Whey in those huge jugs and store them in his room.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you permited to continue using protein and vitamin supplements during basic?
Click to expand...


I'd like to know this one  too??


----------



## Scratch_043

I'm going to say most likely no, because of the concern by the instructors that they do not know what kind of 'supliments' you are taking, (they are worried about drugs).

also, ceratin supliments, etc. may have a reaction to medication if you are injured, sick, whatever.


----------



## pipstah

During course, never ever take that type of stuff... train natural and clean! Like it was said before, the instructor are always on alert for that type of stuff because they dont know exactly what is it... so it can be taken for drugs... and may make you get out of the course. Damn you cant even take Aspirine without prescription of the medical. Thats my 2 cents!


----------



## Greywolf

OK, I'll try to answer all the questions raised in this thread...

1.  The list they give you telling you what to bring...well, if you don't want to lug around heavy suitcases, you don't have to buy any of that stuff because you can get them all at the Canex in St. Jean...except personal items you need for the first week.  And yes, you need your own iron.  It's not supplied here...unless you borrow it from a buddy.

2.  Uh...what else...yeah, razors...you need them.  Even if you don't use them, you need to display one for inspection (+ shaving cream of course).

3.  And for bring 2 sets of soap and soap dish...why not.  

4.  Proteins,vitamins, Tylenol...yep, you can have them (the common stuff anyways).  Prescriptions will have to be checked.  But if you need Tylenol or common OTC drugs, you can just get them at the pharmacy on base.  Why not?  They're free!

Ok...what else...?  Oops time's up.  Gotta go.


----------



## Greywolf

And on the "things to bring" list, where it says Picture frame (optional).  It's NOT optional, it's required.  So bring one, or buy one at the Canex.  And bring a picture too!


----------



## jonsey

Why would the picture frame be required? What if you have nothing you would want to put in it, are you just supposed to have it out empty (which would make some sense)?


----------



## Greywolf

You need a picture frame with a picture in it out for inspection.  If you don't have a picture, put a postcard in it...


----------



## atticus

What? A picture frame? I've never heard that before. On my list it didn't say anything about a picture frame. What would be the purpose of a picture frame?


----------



## Tigger

Does anyone know if we are allowed to have an electric shaver rather than regular razor, or I have to change my lifetime habit urgently (tried "safe" razor couple of times and cut myself like hell )  :rage:

Thanks!


----------



## stukirkpatrick

You will need to use a regular razor during basic training, especially if the staff takes all of your electronic stuff away until you "earn" it back.  Even if they don't, you will need to shave in the field without the forest knowing exactly where you are  

The skin on my face dries out easily, making shaving a pain, but I got used to it, so you will too.


----------



## Thaedes

Yeah, I recieved my information package a little while back listing the things I will require for Basic Trainning.  I was curious however, is there anything not listed that some of you guys already in the forces care to recommend we bring to basic that will likely be used?

And as for the Iron, maybe I'm confused here, but they mean an electric iron you plug in to press your clothing right?

Also, at the canex, can you get the vast majority of the listed items there?

Is aftershave alright? because my face just dries right up after shaving, to the point of severe discomfiture.

As for razors, is my gillette mach3 with replacable heads fine? or is it just smarted to pick up some disposables ?

And lastly, for socks and underwear does it matter the colours?  I was thinking darker so as to look better once they've been worn in a bit.  Will we get provided with anything thats not mentioned or maybe that is mentioned on that list other then the regulation locks at St. Jean?

Garry, I think your opinion is great really.  I had heard stories about guys only using one toilete for the platoon to make it easier for people to clean, and about people bringing doubles in order to make inspections smoother - but I have to agree, its like cheating.  I'm all for trying to make your path through basic as smooth as possible, but the simple fact is even if your room was perfect in the morning for inspection, they are going to find something wrong in order to instill in you an alertness for small details, and a habit for creating order and cleanliness in your environments.  No point in trying to dodge work when they are going to create work for you to do regardless.

Also, a question pertaining to the maitenence of boots and the wearing of the beret; and particular techniques I should think about beforehand? Or should I not worry about it now and just do exactly as I'm taught there?  I'm thinking the latter is the route to go, but heck, the more knowledge you have the more equipped you are to handle the environment.

Aleas Iacta Est!


----------



## nbk

If your face dries out after shaving, get yourself a little mirror and shave while you are taking a shower (Not with an electric razor!!!!). The humidity or whatever it is will keep your face nice and moist, and if you nick yourself, it will seal right up and wont even bleed unless your really butcher your face.


----------



## scm77

nbk said:
			
		

> If your face dries out after shaving, get yourself a little mirror and shave while you are taking a shower (Not with an electric razor!!!!). The humidity or whatever it is will keep your face nice and moist, and if you nick yourself, it will seal right up and wont even bleed unless your really butcher your face.



That's what I do.  My face used to burn after shaving, so I got some extra moistureizing(sp?) shave gel, and I shave in the shower.  Stopped that problem right away.


----------



## Pte. Cheng

ok im so confused and lost....... i got accpeted into my bmq like 2 days after it started..... and i dont know what to bring.... they didn't give me a list or anything..... and i found a list online but some of the stuff there is kinda... .... can anyone help me out asap with a list... cuz i have to leave tomorrow morning.....  ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## jswift872

stuff like toothbrush, towels, shower shoes, shine kit, shave kit, deodorant...stuff like that, pretend you having a nice relaxing sleepover and you want to stay nice and fresh...


----------



## spenco

Check out this thread:  

http://army.ca/forums/threads/13460.0


----------



## phoenix

*I am leaving this Sunday for Shilo, the following is the list I was given. It may not apply to Reg force.*

*Military Kit List*

Cap utility (1)                                                            
Combat shirt (2)                                                        
Combat pants (2)                                                     
Combat T â â€œ Shirt (3)                                             
Combat boots (2 pair)                                          
Grey wool socks (3 pair)                                   
Combat gloves (1 pair)                                         
Combat glove liner (1 pair)                                                                 
Combat jacket (1)                                                                                                                          
Grey coveralls (1)                                                                                                                  
Duffel bag (1)                                                                                                                        
Towel, hand (2)                                                           
Towel, bath (2)                                                            
Beret, Green (1)                                                            
Gas mask C/W Carrier/kit (1)                          
CF Cap Badge, Metal (1)                                   
Belt, Green (1)                                                                 
Plate/Cup (1)                                                                       
Knife/Fork/Spoon (1)                                                  
Helmet with cover (1) 
Raingear, jacket with hood (1)                        
Raingear, pants (1)                                                     
                                                                                                  
Webbing to include:                                                   
Cup, Canteen (1)                                                           
Canteen, water (1)                                                         
Cover, canteen (1)                                                     
Patrol pack (1)                                                                       
Case ammo (1)                                                               
Yoke (1)                                                                                
Strap, Webbing (4)                                                         
Carrier, utensils (1)                                                     
Mag pouch (2)

Rucksack complete with all straps
Bag to include:
Sleeping bag inner and outer
Liner
Utility sheet
Bivy bag;


_*Miscellaneous Kit List*_

Underwear (5 pair)
Jeans (1 pair)
Dress pants (1 pair)
Pullover/Sweater (1)
Sports shorts (2)
White cotton socks for PT (2 pair)
Light raincoat/jacket (1)
Clothes hangers brown steel (12)
Nail File/Clippers/Scissors (1)
Padlocks Dudley Combination (2)
Swim Wear (Not cut offs) (1)
T â â€œ Shirts (As required)
Dress Shirt (1)
Running shoes (suitable for jogging) (1 pair)
Shirts for PT (2)
Track or Sweat suit (1)
Sewing kit (1)
Band aids/Moleskin (As required)
Bathrobe and shower sandals (1 ea)
Laundry products (As required)

Wash kit to include:
2 (white) face cloths 
Shaving kit
Hair Brush
Soap/Shampoo
Tooth Brush
Tooth Paste

Shoe polish kit including:
KIWI Black shoe polish
Polish application brush
Large boot brush


----------



## Pte. Cheng

man... i didn't get any of that eating stuff in the kit....... and everything i got was too small for me....


----------



## themaskeduser

here's a tip
you don't need too many civi clothes
since you won't really have much "civi" time

bring your kit, and bring a big suitcase or if possible an extra duffel bag bring stuff to cover ablutions eg; razor shaving cream, washing kit, nail clippers, 
and bring extra running shoes, good socks, and comfy underwear

one important thing i suggest is try to give friends and family your mailing address during your time in basic
it'll help out a lot if they can send you stuff you need


----------



## badapple

i went through basic two years ago, 

about the iron, yes you need to bring one, but i seldom used mine because there's always atleast one in the ironing room

about the razors, yes, if you keep an electric one in your personal box, thats ok, but dont expect to use it in the field,

about what to bring, use logic, if you're not sure about what your buying is the correct item, just buy it in st jean, they have the right shit there,

about the picture frame, during inspections it was optional, those who didn't have one, it didn't matter.  What i would suggest is buy the one in the canex in st jean, and put a tastefull but funny picture in it, if your staff are laughing, its tough to scream at you in the same sentence atleast,

about the using two soap dishes, i used two soap dishes, the feeling i got was that seeing as its nearly impossiable to keep your dish clean, you find a solution which enables you to both live and keep your shit in order for inspection.

about "what is a personal box?" a personal box is a shoebox in your locker that you can keep prettymuch anything in, only once was what i had in my personal box critiqued and that was because my locker was left unsecured and everything dumped, including my personal box, which had my second soap dish and condoms in it, both of which i got shit for having, but everyone kept a second soap dish.

about the using one toilet to make cleaning easier, hell our platoon warrent suggested it so thats good enough for me,

anything else?


----------



## Raquette

What about CD Player ? Can I bring one with a few CD ?


----------



## badapple

on our course wehad them taken away, but got them back at week 4, but some courses kept them from the beginning,


----------



## wackymax

I heard that you can buy the majority of the items required at BMQ at the base. Specifically, I'm looking for those damn boot brushes. Nobody in this town seems to know a bloody thing about them!

Is it a safe bet to just pick them up when I head out to St. Jean?


----------



## Garbageman

The Canex in St-Jean will have polish, brushes, and clothes at a decent price.  You're better to wait until you get there, as there are some pretty sketchy polishing products out there, so you may as well get the right stuff.  That and you likely won't have anything to polish for the first few days anyway (depending on when you get kitted).


----------



## wackymax

Do they take VISA? 

I heard something about getting a couple bucks ($100) right off the bat to buy certain items from the CANEX. Know about this?


----------



## Garbageman

It's a good idea for you to bring some cash ($100 sounds good).  You won't be able to buy anything other than stuff from the Canex for the first few weeks, as you aren't allowed off base.  But all of those little supplies can add up, and I wouldn't count on seeing any pay for at least 4-6 weeks.  There is a bank machine in the MEGA.  As for the Canex taking VISA, I'm not 100% sure if they do, but they do sell high-ticket stuff (tv's, stereos, etc), and I can't see them expecting you to only be able to pay cash (just might mean that they only accept MasterCard).


----------



## bossdog

The CANEX is actually in the MegaPlex and if I recall correctly, I was advanced cash for my initial purchases but that was 8 years ago. Another good tip, bring two of everything, one set for inspections and the other set for your use (toothbrushes, shaving cream, underwear, etc...). Once you have your locker squared away you don't want to go using everything in it.


----------



## Da_man

There was a guy at my BMQ who was using his barrack box as a lunch box.         Bring a bit of food, its always nice yo have something to drink/eat when your hungry...   as long as this doesnt happen


----------



## Greywolf

You can use Visa or Mastercard at the Canex.  But you cannot get cash back.  You do get an advance of $220 (in the 2nd week, I think).  Bring some cash with you.  Don't rely on the ATM machine at the Mega (in the orange sector).  Sometimes it's down and it takes a while to get fixed.


----------



## CdnGalaGal

First off, good luck on your basic!

When it comes to boot polish, I swear by Kiwi polish for your black leather boots, but don't even THINK about using anything other than the bootpaste that comes in the little green can at the Canex for your Gortex boots. It's also not essential that you have it for the first day if you do not yet have your kit since the Canex is pretty good for things like that.

Things you will find useful (I thought it was a bunch of crock when I first heard about these)...

- Lighter - to burn all those annoying little threads off your uniform
- Insoles - I cannot stress enough that the green plastic insoles that you are issued for your boots are *CRAP*!!! Get a good pair of insoles that cushion your feet. Some people like the Dr. Scholls gel insoles, but I found that they tend to form around your feet and push on all the pressure points during long bouts on the parade square. Trust me. You can thank me later...
- Small Lint Brush - These little beauties take dust bunnies, hair and whatever else you get on your beret or DEUs off. Try buying one that fits into the palm of your hand and slips easily into your uniform. Don't worry too much about this though, as the Canex should have some. And tape works too.
- Pack of Cards - Cards are a great stress reliever (if you ever get time to play them) and keep your chest pockets looking rectangular (not bunched up). A pack of cigarettes works well too. Just make sure you take them out of the uniform you have hanging up in your closet before inspection.
- Small memo notepad - Cheap and great for taking down little notes (ie timings, duties you've been given, tasks to complete...). Put this in your other breast pocket. A pen is a great idea too although you will likely be provided with one. It's always good to be prepared though. Again, the Canex should have these things.
- Swiffer cloths - Great for taking the dust off the windowsill, headboards, locker shelves and floors... Just hide them before inspection or shove them in your pocket if the MCpl is all of two steps from your door.
- A Sense of Humour - One of the most important things you can bring is this! It makes the cock seem more bearable and brings your section together way better than yelling at each other and griping will ever do!

Hope this helps. Any questions, just ask.

Christine


----------



## arctictern

I haven't got a call yet but I have started to gather the items I'll be needing to bring with me for basic and I had to use a hockey bag to hold everything and darn is it heavy. The only size of bag this stuff all fits in is my hockey bag and it's really really heavy. I was just curious as to how what kind of bag everyone else used for holding there items?


----------



## gun plumber

The 2 issued duffle bags and a issued ruck sack will hold all your kit.If your really keen.go to a surplus store and try and find a surplus Barracks Box.


----------



## arctictern

gun plumber said:
			
		

> The 2 issued duffle bags and a issued ruck sack will hold all your kit.If your really keen.go to a surplus store and try and find a surplus Barracks Box.



Just to be clear, they give you two empty duffel bags that you can use for your personal items?


----------



## hiv

Daryl J said:
			
		

> Just to be clear, they give you two empty duffel bags that you can use for your personal items?



No, they have a precise layout for all items. The only thing that doesn't have some sort of regulation or pre-determined place is a shoebox where you can keep your personal items.


----------



## hiv

Additionally, you can buy a lot of that stuff when you get there if you don't feel like bringing it with you (ie. laundry detergent, boot kit, etc...)

All you really need to bring is your civvies and whatever toiletries you need to get by. If you don't have any money they will advance you some pay.

At least this is what they did on my basic training. Things may have changed since then...


----------



## phalen

was sworn in 2 days ago and this is what i was told,
ur only allowed to bring 2 bags on the plane, and they can't weigh more then 50 pounds. thats airline policy.
do not buy any locks, u have to buy the locks they sell u there.
everything u need u can buy there, so u don't need to stock up on everything, so u don't need to bring 10 weeks worth of shampoo and laundry detergent. just a lil for the first few weeks, then u can buy more.
iono if u have it or not, but on my list here of what to bring that u didn't mention is:
case for toothbrush
case for shoeshine kit
soap dish
coat hangers must be plastic and of the same colour
underwear must be the same colour
5x7 picture frame, we told to not be the only person to not bring one

and they don't give u a bag to cary it in, u have to have ur own.


----------



## e_pelletier

sorry but i dont understand that last post above mine?!?!?!


----------



## e_pelletier

I know some of you will be saying "don't worry", or "you'll see be patient"

if anyone has the "OFFICIAL LIST" of what to bring to st jean for basic training ,plllllllllllllllllllllease, post it !!!!!


----------



## chrisf

Is this stuff all straight off a list of some sort? What the heck do you need dish towels for? Are you sure they didn't mean hand-towels?

With regards to the lint brush, the roller type with the sticky throw away stuff is the best, but also doesn't last nearly as long as a normal brush sort of lint brush.

Q-tips, make sure you bring a huge box (The boxes of 300 are a good start. Anything bigger would probably hard to stick somewhere it won't be noticed). 

Hangers, a dozen should be more then enough, but if you had a list that said bring 20, bring 20.

For the laundry detergent, liquid is preferable to powder.


----------



## chrisf

It's basically the standard sort of stuff you'd bring on a trip. Really, don't worry. They'll give you a list.


----------



## aesop081

If you are doing the reg force basic in St-Jean, here is how it was for me ( albeit it was in 93):

We showed up, the gave us a pay advance of $60 and then we were marched to Canex.  They told us to buy everything that was out on the floor in the isles.  Tha stuff was locks, towels, q-tips, case for your soap.....etc.....  Remarkably it amounted to $59.99 taxes included !  All i brought with me was some civy clothes.......shoe polish was on the canex floor too.  My ex-wife went trough St-jean 2 years ago and it was the same for her course.

Anyways...good luck, CFRC should tell you waht to bring with you.......enjoy


----------



## Spazkatt

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/english/recruits/ralliement/index_e.asp


----------



## Huggy

hey guys what do you do with stuff like you wallet, bank cards, ID etc?
I wounld think you cary that around with you all the time?


----------



## CL84

Hey, I'm at basic training right now, going into week 7.

So, they will give you a list of kit to bring don't worry. You can bring a hockey bag, I've seen some people do that, but me, I brought a back pack with like to civvy changes of clothes, and a big duffle bag full of kit they told me to bring. Things you dont get on the list, you can buy here at the canex, they advance you money. Just don't worry about it. you also have a personal box to put your crap in. Its a shoe box.


----------



## Ghost

> 5x7 picture frame, we told to not be the only person to not bring one



I just don't see what the big deal is with pictures.  My family is already bugging me to bring stupid pictures with me and I keep on telling them NO!

For razors do you have to use disposable ones or can you bring a mach 3 with you?


----------



## George Wallace

You may find a Straight Razor and strap more versatile  ;D


----------



## Ghost

LOL after I am done shaving with one of thoose they will probably think I tried to kill myself.


----------



## phalen

the picture frame is part of the layout for inspection, the ppl on my course that didn't have 1 had to go buy one, then find a picture to put in it.
everything you need can be gotten at the base, they give you a $220 pay advance. my advice is don't waste money on towels, the give you them for free, only 1 you buy is the small face cloth. prices at the canex are pretty cheap, around the same as walmart.


----------



## 48Highlander

If they're silly enough to make you buy picture frames, have some fun with it.  Go out and get 30 copies of a picture of your course WO's daughter, one for every picture frame.  Seing the look on his face is worth the shit-storm that follows.


----------



## aesop081

$220 advance !!! wow, in my days they only gave us $60...and the stuff we had to buy at canex cost $59.99...........


----------



## aesop081

48Highlander said:
			
		

> If they're silly enough to make you buy picture frames, have some fun with it.   Go out and get 30 copies of a picture of your course WO's daughter, one for every picture frame.   Seing the look on his face is worth the crap-storm that follows.



That would be a great way to start the course.....do it i dare ya !!


----------



## phalen

1 guy on my course didn't bring anything, and i think it cost him about $140 to buy all the items needed.


----------



## 48Highlander

Let's just say the idea comes from personal experience  ;D


----------



## aesop081

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Let's just say the idea comes from personal experience   ;D



I call bull**** !!


----------



## RDA

Seriously though, can the picture be of anything you want?


----------



## 48Highlander

It's supposed to be of your girlfriend/wife/SO.


----------



## RDA

48Highlander said:
			
		

> It's supposed to be of your girlfriend/wife/SO.



Thanks 48Highlander!  I've been scratching my head trying to figure out why the hell they wanted me to bring a picture of myself...  :blotto:

Hummm... what's a "SO"?


----------



## 48Highlander

Significant other.  Covers all the other possible types of relationships without me having to type them all out


----------



## RDA

Ahh yes!  Of course...
sorry dude


----------



## fleeingjam

wait a second so you guys are saying this is compulsory this picture? ???


----------



## dw_1984

Yup...you're supposed to have one picture out for inspection...there was this one girl who brought a photo album...I think a good half of the crse had her picture in their lockers.


----------



## RoDh

you can bring like your cd player right?


----------



## aesop081

RoDh said:
			
		

> you can bring like your cd player right?



I had a CD player on my basic...just kept it in the shoe box we had for personal stuff.


----------



## Scott

Might not be wise to bring too many valuables. Thieving, in my experience, is not common, but it does happen.


----------



## aesop081

We had one incident of that on my course.....but then the guy jumped the fence in the middle of the night.....


----------



## Scott

We all know that thieves are generally taken care of, but that doesn't help if your kit is gone.


----------



## aesop081

Not too many people brough alot of valuables to basic when i got in.........we were very restricted at the time on what we could bring.......


----------



## Scott

Good Lord, on my 3's there were guys, from other Platoons, buying stereos and all other manner of expensive stuff. I managed to weasel my cash away at the local beverage shops! ;D

Did I mention that during my 3's we lived in tent city, absolutely zero kit security other than Barracks Boxes and steel lockers, not wise to hide 400 bucks worth of stereo gear in.


----------



## aesop081

Comon sense must prevail.........


----------



## Scott

And it was Voltaire who said, "Common sense isn't so common."

Troops with their first bit of hard cash. At least I can't remember blowing mine!!!

On topic: I took a discman and a couple of books with me for down time. I didn't read much but found the discman handy while doing laundry, polishing boots and for those times when you just want to tune out the section 2i/c who's giving you more personal attention than you need. ;D


----------



## rdschultz

I think its important to point out that different platoon staff at St-Jean will have different requirements.

The picture frame is a perfect example.  I didn't arrive with one, and was informed by the then MCpl that he wanted to see a picture in my room ("and not scenery, your car, your family, or yourself, I want to see females").  Later on in the course (week 9 or 10), we lost some people, so I moved to a different pod.  Same guy doing inspections, but two of the guys had gotten away without a picture frame.  One of them was told to get one shortly thereafter that he needed to get one, and the other guy never heard anything about his lack of a picture frame.  I also heard of mention from people in other sections that they never had a picture frame, and they were never told to get one.   So not only was it from different platoon staff, or even different section staff, it was simply differences in what one individual decided to comment on.  

Same idea applies to many other things.   Like the advance (it may not be $220, our platoon only got $100, so don't count on getting a couple hundred).   Many things (ranging from inspections and PT to what you have to carry in your ruck for the 13k) depend on your specific course staff, and what they want to do.


----------



## Ghost

> If they're silly enough to make you buy picture frames, have some fun with it.  Go out and get 30 copies of a picture of your course WO's daughter, one for every picture frame.  Seing the look on his face is worth the crap-storm that follows.



LOL

I would do that except I don't wanna be doing the airborne part without a parachute


----------



## belka

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I had a CD player on my basic...just kept it in the shoe box we had for personal stuff.



A guy on our basic bought a $500 portable DVD player and never had it stolen. Remember, you don't have to keep EVERYTHING in the shoe box, keep all the big items in your luggage, you always have access to it.


----------



## aesop081

jutes said:
			
		

> A guy on our basic bought a $500 portable DVD player and never had it stolen. Remember, you don't have to keep EVERYTHING in the shoe box, keep all the big items in your luggage, you always have access to it.



Storage ????? I guess recruits have it all these days !!


----------



## bgc_fan

Well, some of the people in our course brought laptops as well.

Mainly used for movies, but hey, it's a diversion. Of course, when the duty officer comes around for security inspections and wonders why a handful are watching movies while a number of others are doing work, you need to explain pretty quickly.


----------



## Spr.Earl

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> Troops with their first bit of hard cash. At least I can't remember blowing mine!!!


But I did get blown ashore.


----------



## Dog

Sorry to resurrect this thread from it's cyber-grave.... but a quick question: does it matter what colour things are that you bring? Items such as Towels, Face cloths, PT gear, toothbrush case... all that stuff.

Also, on the list of items I have to bring it lists "Sports gear." I'm assuming they don't want me to bring my hockey equipment, or a basketball.... so what exactly is meant by "sports gear."


----------



## karl28

Hi there Dog congrats on getting in you will enjoy your time . I was in the reserves for a brief time when I was younger and enjoyed it . From what I remember Sports gear was basically t-shirts and jogging pants with running shoes you want a really good par of those . also sports gear in the summer time also included shorts .      Like I said that it has been awhile sense I have been in about 9 years but thats what I remember sports gear being . Also you can call you recruiting center and they will confirm what that means OK so good luck just take it one day at a time and have fun with it


----------



## Dog

So, in regards to the colour of all my stuff, does it matter?

Should I just hold off on a lot of stuff and buy it when I get there?
I'm getting there Sat. afternoon and my course doesn't officially start until the Monday. Will the Canex@Borden be open over the weekend?


----------



## muffin

Dog said:
			
		

> Sorry to resurrect this thread from it's cyber-grave.... but a quick question: does it matter what colour things are that you bring? Items such as Towels, Face cloths, PT gear, toothbrush case... all that stuff.



Do they not issue PT gear and Towels etc for basic anymore? They did when I did it  - lovely army green towels , grey shorty shorts, those awesome running shoes, and the white Tshirts with grey collar and arm bands... we weren't allowed to wear our own PT gear until almost the end. (Except for the shoes)

I don't know about the bathing suit (that men's thing is terrible!) - they didn't have one for women when I did it (thank god!) 

The color of your soap holder, toothbrush holder etc won't matter. 

Canex should be open - on Sat in Borden


----------



## karl28

Hi there dog I am not sure about the colour thing . My info is 9 years old and I have been a civy ever sens the best thing that you can do right now is to contact the *recruiting center where you got sworn into they should be able to give you all the* *info that you need* . As for the can ex at Borden  I'm not sure on there hours but the one her in Trenton is open on Saturdays .


----------



## NavComm

Well I guess I'll help out here seeing as this is about as close to my lane as any questions come on here!

I did basic last June and was rtu'd I'll be returning same time as you Dog. If nothing has changed drastically since last summer, here's what I know:



			
				Dog said:
			
		

> does it matter what colour things are that you bring? Items such as Towels, Face cloths, PT gear, toothbrush case... all that stuff.



PT gear (shorts, t-shirts and sweats) will be issued to you,  but just in case there is a problem, bring a set of shorts & t-shirt with you (any colour), once your kit is issued, you can put your personal stuff in the civvie lock up. 

Towels, wash cloths are also issued, but you might not get them right away so bring a bath towel and wash cloth with you until they issue you yours. It probably doesn't matter if they match, because your issued ones will and you will most likely store your personal ones in civvie lock up.

Swim suits for women had to be black or dark blue, that's probably the same for men. You need to bring your own, at least we did, none were issued that I'm aware of.

Your toothbrush and case don't have to be any specific colour but some people brought 2 sets - one for inspection and one for using, this goes for razors too.



			
				Dog said:
			
		

> Also, on the list of items I have to bring it lists "Sports gear." I'm assuming they don't want me to bring my hockey equipment, or a basketball.... so what exactly is meant by "sports gear."



By that I'm sure they mean your running shoes, gym socks. Don't bring sports equipment, that is all supplied and will probably be taken away from you.

Somewhere on the forum, if you do a search, one of the recruits at St. Jean posted some pictures of his locker layout. Search "locker layout" and you might see it. You'll get a good idea from those pictures what you will be aiming for.

Hope this was helpful.

edited to add: we did not visit the Canex until the Tuesday or Wednesday IIRC. Even though training doesn't really start until Monday, we were kept busy getting kit and familiarizing ourselves with our barracks on the Sunday. So don't expect to get to the Canex right away.


----------



## heyjimmy

would something like RUB A535 be allowed?


----------



## Collin.t

cd players are ok if you keep them in your personal effect box, don't get cought sleeping with it though (I use to sleep with mine, music was better than the snoring noise from the guy beside me).

The kit you display for inspection has to look like it's being used otherwise you will get in shit, so use it once or twice then leave it there, but don't let it rot or accumulate dust either 

For the floor we had the entire platoon wear wool slippers, spraying pledge on the floor and slide around for a couple of minutes then a quick dusting in the morning.

Also always have 2-3 guys go around every room for security and check if anything is unsecure.

Is there still a commandant flag contest ??


----------



## Centurian1985

Boot bands x 100 were popular with reservists who used them to ensure their bunk blankets were 'super-tight' for inspections.  

Rather funny the one time an instructor went to tear apart the guy's bed and the bedding wouldnt come apart!


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER

I heard I should bring bunji cords? is this true?, if it is what size?. 
The joining instructions I recieved last night for the course starting monday are pretty well useless.


----------



## navymich

Future unknown: you're not new to these boards, you should know what to do with questions.  Do a search for answers on your question, especially before you bring up such an old thread.

Here's something alot more recent you can check out: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/44764.0.html


----------



## Jake

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/qmb/joining_e.pdf

A list of what to bring with you is on there as well as joining instructions.


----------



## misfit

Why don't you call the recruiting center and ask the Canadian Forces what you should be doing?? You'll probably get pointed in the right direction.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt

The link provided by Jake contains the official list ... there is lots of info about BMQ and IAP/BOTP on the CFLRS site: http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/qmb_e.asp


----------



## AaronDel

Im basically asking that someone who has been through BMQ or in it currently to pretty please help me out and just pretty much tell me what brands or w/e you have so it would make it a lot easier on me. and the quantity you brought. Also which items can be bought at 
From what im looking at on the first post i mean on my list it does not even require or say i should bring combination locks + the countless other things.. what in the world do you need a razor for out in the field? now im really confused lol...
St.Jean so i don't have to bring them on the plane trip and stuff. i know it might take a little work to right everything but it would be very greatly appreciated and would make me stop worrying about what exactly there telling me to bring as for clothes and stuff.. thanks in advance if someone can do this. bye bye

The Civilian Clothing list i received has :

Plastic Soap Dish
Toothbrush Case
Toothpaste
Mouth wash
Dental floss
Non disposable razor with blades
shaving cream or gel, can
deodorant
shampoo
laundry detergent
shoe shine kit (Brush,polish,kiwi cloth)
hangers
Civ Sports clothing ( shorts,bathing suit,T-shrts)
Inexpensive watch
shower sandals
lint brush
alarm cloth
facecloth,hand tower and bath towel
iron
wide belt
photo in picture fram ( Q: Why do we need a photo in a frame and of what?)

Clothing Men
Seasonal Jacket
Casual Dress pants
Casual Dress shirt with collar
Casual Dress shoes
Casual Sweaters
Underwear
Bathing Suit provided by QM? but in the personal items it says to bring that but they give u it , uhm so that means ill have 2 bathing suits?
Sports socks
Running Shoes
Sport Shoes
T-shirts for sport
Sport short


----------



## Rowshambow

"why do you need a razor in the field" are you for real, just because you are in the field does not mean you will not shave or wash! IT"S CALLED HYGENE PEOPLE!!! You stand more chance to get disease in the field than in Garrison. Bring a small picture in a frame of your family, it shows you have some heart, and reminds you of home!!


----------



## BernDawg

If everyone brings a picture in a frame then those that have a reason get to display it as everyone has the same locker layout.

You will  wash and shave in the field.  If you've seen photo's of guys that are in the field and haven't shaved there is a damn good reason like a shortage of water or the coy has been in contact and they haven't had time to shave. You will.

As for the soap dish etc get the toughest stuff you can find.  There is a brand I've found called "Pretty Neat" and they are practicaly un-breakable.  They make all the stuff you need (I think)

Good luck and keep a good attitude you'll get through.

Bern.


----------



## startbutton

Just a short note on the washing in the field you do wash as you are inspected but heres a tip buy unscented soap and stuff espcially if you do your course in the spring to fall seasons .Theres more then enough bugs out there no reason to draw more of them to you and drive ya nuts


----------



## mysteriousmind

ill push further the soap thing in Field...

choose some none phosphate soap...its a good way to prevent degradation of environment...allot are usefull...there is a soap made with (not sure of the English term but its _citronade_ I think) that will help to keep away those pesky bugs...

you can find that soap easily...used allot for hunters, fishers, and outdoor amateurs.


----------



## Cdnrednk

unscented wet ones or baby whipes are killer in the field! I take them out of the canister, and put them in a ziploc to take up almost no space in my ruck and they clean up better than soap and water.
Some guys went out and bought cheap electric razors for the field, it was a good idea, makes shaving alot nicer especially since you are using ice water when its below or close to freezing. Now, your course Staff may not allow those, it could be different here in gagetown.


----------



## CF_Lifer

I hope to be on BMQ by the Fall, and I was wondering about some of the kit you need to bring to ELRFC St. Jean...
I don't want to go into the CFRC here in Oshawa, and bug the Cpl's, and Sgt's with these questions. Even IF that's what they're there for, I'm sure they're busy enough already.

They have a bunch of footwear listed, with funny names like "Casual/Dress"
I'd imagine Casual/Dress shoes would be something like a Doc Marten? 
And they have "Running Shoes" and "Sport shoes". Does that mean I have to bring something like an Adidas Running Shoe.....AND a Cross-Trainer? Or do they want me to bring my everyday shoes, and a pair for PT?? 

The Alarm clock.....If I show up with one that's plug-in, am I going to be SOL?

And lastly...my dad bought me a bunch of that wheeler's kit, to take away on courses. Shoe/Shine Case, Wash Kit, FMP cover, 3-ring Binder cover. They all CADPAT, and have Army Name-Tapes on them, with the crossed-swords. Bringing them on course...good idea? Or Bad idea?


----------



## aesop081

CF_Lifer said:
			
		

> FMP cover, 3-ring Binder cover. They all CADPAT, and have Army Name-Tapes on them, with the crossed-swords. Bringing them on course...good idea? Or Bad idea?



Leave that shit at home...you wont need it for BMQ


----------



## Yrys

In case he's wandering, what about Shoe/Shine Case, Wash Kit ?


----------



## aesop081

Yrys said:
			
		

> In case he's wandering, what about Shoe/Shine Case, Wash Kit ?



shoe shine kit is ok.......

By wash kit , if he means a case to put his razor/toothbrush in...its ok for the field portion but he wont need it on the base as that stuff is in his locker layout


----------



## adaminc

Good Luck CF_Lifer, from another cf hopeful in the shwa, although I wont be joining until next year after I finish school (Durham College). Plus i havent decided sigop or lcis.


----------



## C.Murray

Awesome tips everyone, keep em' coming. Greatly appreciated by many of us, thank you all for sharing!


----------



## Meridian

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Leave that crap at home...you wont need it for BMQ



Uhhm, at least for IAP, I'd bring the FMP Cover...everyone on my course used one... and I recall seeing recruits (BMQ) buying them from the CANEX and using them on course.   I wouldn't bother with the 3ring (though things may have changed), and you certainly dont need the FMP to be cadpat.

If you can find a nice kit for shoe/shine, do it. Most people I remember had it all shoved in plastic bags or ziplocks, but black shine can easily ruin a DEU shirt.. well really any shirt, but if you can avoid it, avoid it!

As for wash kit, again, many people had them, and they were handy. Try and get things that are lean/small/low profile.  Im sure you can get camping style stuff which will be a space saver for you.  Your course may require you to routinely use the stuff in locker layout, but most of the courses I was around didnt, and everyone had a second set...    just don't go spending a fortune on this stuff.

The caveat is generally you dont -need- anything not on the list, and you can get by with "value-brand" everything of what is on the list. This isnt a fashion parade.


----------



## CF_Lifer

Thanks for the tips on what to, and what not to buy. 
But the kit's already bought. I just wanted to know which of it might be handy on course. 

More importantly! I'm wondering about the shoes issue! The last thing I want to happen, is to show up on course, and some MCpl say "What are those sneakers?? Where's your second set of sport shoes, Mr......what's your name?"
Same with the clock. Although I'm not as worried about that. 
Swimsuit though, it says to bring one, but it also says QM will issue one. 

About this second set of soap dish/toiletries, etc.   Is it really a good idea?


----------



## Meridian

Bring a swimsuit. Worse case, you won't use it.  Best case, you get to use it over the issued stuff.  When I was on course 5 years ago, the females actually won a petition to not wear their issued gear because it was uhmm...  too revealing cleavage wise.  Essentially when they jumped in the water they busted out.   So they all wore their own gear (in the pool).

Thank god they got rid of the issued banana hammocks for the males. 

You need two pairs of "running" or cross-training type "sports" shoes.  One for indoors, one for out.  You can't wear exterior shoes (which will for sure get grassed/muddied up during runs) in the interior gyms.  The CF used to issue a pair of shoes as well, though I only ever saw one OCdt ever use them, as they were not exactly of high value.

The clock - I had a plug-in. Wasn't an issue, and with your watch (which you must have), you should have an alarm feature for the field and backup to your bedside clock 

As far as toiletries go; you will use at least two sets while you are there, so there isn't really a negative to buying a second set. If you aren't allowed to use it, you just use it up once the initial inspection layout kit is dead.

BMQ/IAP/BOTP isn't rocket science.  Bring what makes sense to bring, but stay away from the gucci kit. You'll just end up wasting money on stuff you'd never use, get used to using stuff you don't need (BMQ is part about getting you out of civvy mindset), and risk looking like an -ss to your colleagues and staff.  Anything you can't use gets locked up, so dont buy anything you'd never use yourself and you're fine.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich

I learned a few kit related things on my course.  

Some instructors will check and freak out if you have "inspection" set of stuff that you never use.  Simple solution,  blow off the dust (that was not a fun one to watch, for other people)

If your soap is white, or a light colour (like most are) get a light coloured, or matching colour soap dish.  If you get a shiny black soap dish and white flaky soap... only good times will be had by those on either side of you.  With your razor,  I suggest having an inspection blade.  Ie in the Mach 3 razor case it holds a few blades underneath,  simply designate one of them as your inspection blade.  Put on in the morning for the inspection,  then change it for shaving.

I know allot of people "poo-poo" Gucci kit.  And I can see why.  I know people who spend almost 80% of their paycheque on stuff they'll likely not really use. Allot of people go crazy with the kit, and I mean completely off the wall (it is comical, they bring 8 times more stuff than and two people put together and they can't get around to using their stuff).  With that said, it is nice to have a http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=1 or something similar.  Fits in the pocket,  write stuff down, completely essential. (Along with a pen/pencil).  Also,  there is no such thing as to many boot bands or flags.  The flags do fall off and having a few in your pocket can save you (or someone you see) allot of trouble. The boot bands simply because there will be a rush on them and once again,  simple little things that you don't notice, until you don't have them. (Another item that just disapears in the field - have extras)

Honestly bring what it says on the list and you'll be fine.  (I think it does say two pairs of shoes)


----------



## CF_Lifer

Thanks for the help Meridian, all my questions answered!!!
What PT is done outside, and indoors? Running outside, and more of a gym class indoors? 
I'm trying to decide whether I should buy another running shoe for indoors, or a cross-trainer. 

I know BMQ is.....Basic, very basic, but I just want to be as prepared as possible.

"Failing to Prepare....is Preparing to Fail!" 

And Zell_Dietrich, sounds like a good idea with the Mach III Blades, ...good razors, aren't they? haha. I didn't know they paid that much attention to detail! guess I'm lucky I have blonde hair! Green Soap, and an OD case sounds like a plan.


----------



## Meridian

Uhhm, its been a while since I went through, and fitness standards have changed.. or at least how the Forces addresses them have changed. So I can't confirm, but from what I've heard from friends who have recently gone through, what you are mentioning is essentially correct.

If you have an older pair of running shoes, as long as they won't mark the gym floors and you dont use em outside and you get appropriate cross-training style support, they can be used indoors.  Get a good pair of comfortable outdoor running shoes though - comfort and your feet will get you far in any army 

I wouldn't be able to survive without Mach III. They are expensive, but worth every penny. I can't shave with the cheap disposables, but did use one for my inspection layout.


----------



## C.Murray

I was talking to a friend about his BMQ, he mentioned it's not worth the effort/risk to keep doubles of everything. Sure if you can get away without getting caught that's awesome, but overall not worth it, cause if you DO get caught you bring a lot of neg attention to yourself and you'll get in shit.
He said he had got caught doing that with shaving cream and he kinda got let off easy, the instructor emptied half of the can into my friend's hands. 
BEST part is he got his instructor back. When he does inspections he likes picking up the shoes and turning it upside down above his face and looking into it to see if he's hiding anything there, so my buddy filled the shoe up with foot power...... It went ALLLL over the instructor's face.

He got in so much shit. Funny story though.


----------



## CF_Lifer

Thanks Meridian. My buddy's on BMQ in St. Jean right now, but I haven't been able to get ahold of him, and fear I'll be loaded, and called up before I do. And about the feet and the army bit....I see alot of Dr. Scholl's in my future! They're "What you're riding on!".

And playing jokes on an instructor....sure, it's funny, but I wouldn't put my ass on the line like that! I'd rather see someone in another plt. do it!


----------



## fire_guy686

CF_Lifer said:
			
		

> And playing jokes on an instructor....sure, it's funny, but I wouldn't put my *** on the line like that! I'd rather see someone in another plt. do it!



Might as well though. One person f**ks up everybody f**ks up ;D ;D


----------



## sciar

Alright I know you guys are going to want to kill me because new threads are the epitome of evil. Regardless I'm sorry but after using the search function many times people seemed to have a question about one item or another but no major lists. So I'm headed to BMQ August 19th and am going super shopping this weekend. What I want to do is not waste a bunch of money and while I hear Canex has everything, I have a giant list and am wondering what I should buy and stuff in a duffel bag before I go and what I can buy there. I'm going to list it all for simplicity but I really don't want to screw this up. Thanks to those who help and for new topic nazi's I apologize. Mainly what can I avoid buying and what's an absolute necessity beforehand. 

a few items here are something that you would bring for a weeklong trip to jamaica but I'm going to include them anyways.

Plastic Soap Dish: 
Plastic Toothbrush Case (same colour as soap dish):
Toothpaste: 
Mouth Wash:
Dental Floss:
Non disposable razor with blades:
Shaving Cream or gel:
Deodorant:
Shampoo:
Laundry Detergent:
Civilian sports clothing (Like shorts bathing suits and t-shirt, it says only bring 1 so 1 pair shorts 1 bathing suit and 1 t-shirt?):
Inexpensive watch:
Shower sandals:
Lint Brush:
Alarm Clock (We just go out and buy an alarm clock any one we want or everyone gets the same clock and such from canex?):
Facecloth, hand towel, and bath towel (dark colour):
Iron (Can I not buy this beforehand or is canex lacking):
Wide Belt:
Photo in picture frame 5x7 (What if I don't want a photo?):

Optional (this word makes sense I get this stuff)
Hair dryer
Letter paper

Civilian Clothing Men 4 days worth (Obvious it says just bring whatever you want, obviously this isn't for the military life its time off and such so just bring your 4 favourite of each item on the list).

AnnexC
(I think most of this is prob Canex)
Valise sleeping bag
Sheet Utility
Bivy Bag (I don't even know what this is)
Liner Sleeping Bag
Hood Sleeping Bag
Outer Sleeping Bag
Inner Sleeping Bag
Wash Bassin
Air mattress with Bag
Flashlight
Rucksac Complete
Water Canteen 2 litres with cover and sling
KFS
Carrier KFS
Cup Melmac
Plate Melmac
Kit Bag QTy- 2
Combat Toque
Scarf Combat
Thermos Vacuum Bottle
Balaclava White
Suspender
Insert arctic Mitt
Goggles
Belt
Hat sun (Bush cap)
Cold wet weather boots
combat boot
rain suit jacket
pants, rain suit
wind pants
belt, utility, webbing or tactical vest
bag utility
pouch webbing utility
webbing yoke with four adjustable straps
Gas Mask carrier with shoulder strap (Local canadian tire?)
Gas Mask
Water Bottle 1 litre
Pouch water canteen 1 litre
cup canteen water bottle 1 litre
helmet ground troops cover
helmet
helmet cover, white
parka, white camouflage
trouser, white camouflage
boot, muckluk
duffle socks, muckluk
combat parka
coveralls
undershirt thermal
drawers thermal (army green, air and navy white)
polar fleece
polar pants
combat coat
liner combat coat (if necessary)
combat trouser
combat shirt
combat gloves shell
combat gloves wool
belt black
necktie
CF wool toque
scarf CF
bath towel
hand towel
cap badge
military wool socks
black socks
ankle boots
running shoes
oxford shoe male and female
gloves cf man
(Now it breaks up and not all are included for army I'll only post those that are)
Beret (army green)
T shirt olive green
T shirt pt grey
Shorts athletic
Sweat shirt
sweat pants
swim trunks men
coat CF green tunic
CF trouser, green
sweater, CF wool
Raincoat CF
Shirt CF short sleeve
Shirt Cf long sleeve
Coat CF all weather

Now obviously some of the CF equipment is not available at your local walmart it's CF specific. But a lot of this is, now I'm assuming I just need the stuff in the top list, but just trying to cover my bases here. There is a ton of stuff listed and if I need to go buy all of this I can't see myself doing it without screwing up horribly and wasting a whole ton of space and money. Or maybe it's because it's 6:14am and I still haven't slept yet, but what do I do? Thanks.


----------



## q_1966

as far as the alarm clock goes, it doesnt matter what type, i brought my own, its also good to have a battery powered one, as well, because you will most likely be unpluging it and "standardizing it" every morning

Buy Two of everything, (toothpaste, shampoo, toiletries etc) so when you go on leave and to the field, Your display set will be nice and clean for inspections when you get back

Buy the foam shaving cream instead of gel, you wont have mysterious white crap in the nozzle 20 mins after you cleaned it

You dont have to buy anything at the Canex if you dont want too, but who is gunna fly to Montreal with a bottle of tide lol, buy as much as you think will fit in your luggage

Bring Paper and Pens, FMP's (Field Message Pads) are great, I personally think the canex FMP Covers suck, id check out www.cpgear.com  for a good FMP cover or watchband cover, the other gucci kit is more for when you are at your unit

If you dont want a photo, take a picture of you and your mom/significant other, frame it and place it neatly, in your room/cubicle

Watches: so far the best one out there in my opinion, has a built in flashlight/LED, mine is made by coleman, I belive

I bought my Iron at Zellers

I went out and bought a facecloth hand and bath towel, only to realize that the towels they issue us (Green and White) are the ones we use
the dark colour set of towels you Buy will most likely, (cant guarantee it) be used on leave

and buy two pairs of good, and I mean really good running shoes, like asics or something from the running room etc, the issue shoes are crap

Make sure your civilian clothes are clean and orderly, no rips etc 

I did my best to answer your quetions, not in correct order lol


----------



## Nfld Sapper

sciar said:
			
		

> Alright I know you guys are going to want to kill me because new threads are the epitome of evil. Regardless I'm sorry but after using the search function many times people seemed to have a question about one item or another but no major lists. So I'm headed to BMQ August 19th and am going super shopping this weekend. What I want to do is not waste a bunch of money and while I hear Canex has everything, I have a giant list and am wondering what I should buy and stuff in a duffel bag before I go and what I can buy there. I'm going to list it all for simplicity but I really don't want to screw this up. Thanks to those who help and for new topic nazi's I apologize. Mainly what can I avoid buying and what's an absolute necessity beforehand.
> 
> a few items here are something that you would bring for a weeklong trip to jamaica but I'm going to include them anyways.
> Depends, some courses want all candidates to have the same type/colour/brand of items
> Plastic Soap Dish:
> Plastic Toothbrush Case (same colour as soap dish):
> Toothpaste:
> Mouth Wash:
> Dental Floss:
> Non disposable razor with blades:
> Shaving Cream or gel:
> Deodorant:
> Shampoo:
> Laundry Detergent:
> Civilian sports clothing (Like shorts bathing suits and t-shirt, it says only bring 1 so 1 pair shorts 1 bathing suit and 1 t-shirt?):
> Inexpensive watch:
> Shower sandals:
> Lint Brush:
> Alarm Clock (We just go out and buy an alarm clock any one we want or everyone gets the same clock and such from canex?):
> Facecloth, hand towel, and bath towel (dark colour):<-- Should be getting this at your intial kitting but feel free to bring your own
> Iron (Can I not buy this beforehand or is canex lacking):
> Wide Belt:
> Photo in picture frame 5x7 (What if I don't want a photo?):
> 
> Optional (this word makes sense I get this stuff)
> Hair dryer
> Letter paper
> 
> Civilian Clothing Men 4 days worth (Obvious it says just bring whatever you want, obviously this isn't for the military life its time off and such so just bring your 4 favourite of each item on the list).
> 
> These Items will be issued to you when you start your Basic Training Course
> AnnexC
> (I think most of this is prob Canex)
> Valise sleeping bag
> Sheet Utility
> Bivy Bag (I don't even know what this is)
> Liner Sleeping Bag
> Hood Sleeping Bag
> Outer Sleeping Bag
> Inner Sleeping Bag
> Wash Bassin
> Air mattress with Bag
> Flashlight
> Rucksac Complete
> Water Canteen 2 litres with cover and sling
> KFS
> Carrier KFS
> Cup Melmac
> Plate Melmac
> Kit Bag QTy- 2
> Combat Toque
> Scarf Combat
> Thermos Vacuum Bottle
> Balaclava White
> Suspender
> Insert arctic Mitt
> Goggles
> Belt
> Hat sun (Bush cap)
> Cold wet weather boots
> combat boot
> rain suit jacket
> pants, rain suit
> wind pants
> belt, utility, webbing or tactical vest
> bag utility
> pouch webbing utility
> webbing yoke with four adjustable straps
> Gas Mask carrier with shoulder strap (Local canadian tire?)
> Gas Mask
> Water Bottle 1 litre
> Pouch water canteen 1 litre
> cup canteen water bottle 1 litre
> helmet ground troops cover
> helmet
> helmet cover, white
> parka, white camouflage
> trouser, white camouflage
> boot, muckluk
> duffle socks, muckluk
> combat parka
> coveralls
> undershirt thermal
> drawers thermal (army green, air and navy white)
> polar fleece
> polar pants
> combat coat
> liner combat coat (if necessary)
> combat trouser
> combat shirt
> combat gloves shell
> combat gloves wool
> belt black
> necktie
> CF wool toque
> scarf CF
> bath towel
> hand towel
> cap badge
> military wool socks
> black socks
> ankle boots
> running shoes
> oxford shoe male and female
> gloves cf man
> (Now it breaks up and not all are included for army I'll only post those that are)
> Beret (army green)
> T shirt olive green
> T shirt pt grey
> Shorts athletic
> Sweat shirt
> sweat pants
> swim trunks men
> coat CF green tunic
> CF trouser, green
> sweater, CF wool
> Raincoat CF
> Shirt CF short sleeve
> Shirt Cf long sleeve
> Coat CF all weather
> 
> Now obviously some of the CF equipment is not available at your local walmart it's CF specific. But a lot of this is, now I'm assuming I just need the stuff in the top list, but just trying to cover my bases here. There is a ton of stuff listed and if I need to go buy all of this I can't see myself doing it without screwing up horribly and wasting a whole ton of space and money. Or maybe it's because it's 6:14am and I still haven't slept yet, but what do I do? Thanks.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

OK so I see someone is good with cut and paste right from the joining instructions read a little deeper specifically para 5a. (Equipment) where it says is that those walking in off the street bring the stuff from annex B (the stuff you pick-up at canex or wherever you choose to purchase them) and current serving mbrs (reservists, CFR's, SCP, etc) bring the stuff from annex B and annex C (issued from environmental clothing stores) Hope it provides some clarity. And in the future read the joining instructions a little more closely, they may just have a pre-course assignment in them (wink, wink)


----------



## sciar

Thanks to everyone and especially sapper, I thought so but I just wanted to double check. I didn't copy and paste the instructions unfortunately I read them and typed each part out.

Glad to hear I don't have to hunt down a gas mask.


----------



## aesop081

sciar said:
			
		

> Glad to hear I don't have to hunt down a gas mask.



You know, in the days before the internet, we walked over or called the CFRC with questions like these

It is a miracle we ever manage to join


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

i remember when I signed the dotted line, some Cpl handed me a plane ticket and said have fun, they'll give you everything when you get there, so there I went with a $200.00 Advance a pair of slacks, a golf shirt and a shave kit. I figure 10 years later, Worked out just fine. Of course back then we were expected to be able to read, and count to 10 with our boots on.


----------



## sciar

Why bother someone at the CFRC when I have so many chipper enjoyable people eager to offer their advice to the new guys here?


----------



## CF_Lifer

sciar said:
			
		

> Why bother someone at the CFRC when I have so many chipper enjoyable people eager to offer their advice to the new guys here?



Exactly. That's what this forum's for! People complain about the Recruiting process being lengthy.....imagine if all the Recruiting questions here, were directed to the CFRC instead?


----------



## PMedMoe

CF_Lifer said:
			
		

> imagine if all the Recruiting questions here, were directed to the CFRC instead?



Hello, Recruiting office, please hold.....
Hello, Recruiting office, please hold.....
Hello, Recruiting office, please hold.....
Hello, Recruiting office, please hold.....

 ;D


----------



## kincanucks

Imagine if the people applying to the CF had some common dog.  Just imagine.


----------



## Danjanou

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Imagine if the people applying to the CF had some common dog.  Just imagine.



Now lets try and be realistic in our expectations here kincanucks. 8)

Signed
"An old soldier who could count to 10 with his boots on, and joined long before there was an Internet thingy."


----------



## deedster

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Hello, Recruiting office, please hold.....
> Hello, Recruiting office, please hold.....
> Hello, Recruiting office, please hold.....
> Hello, Recruiting office, please hold.....
> 
> ;D


 :rofl:
I wish !!!


----------



## PMedMoe

Okay, what's all this stuff about counting to *10* with your boots on?  Shouldn't that be *20*?  Or are you missing a finger (or more)?


----------



## JamieR

Im heading out to BMQ in a couple weeks, my question is, do we have to tote all this stuff back home with us too?
Even us navy guys?


----------



## aesop081

JamieR said:
			
		

> Im heading out to BMQ in a couple weeks, my question is, do we have to tote all this stuff back home with us too?
> Even us navy guys?



Why would that matter ?

IF you pass BMQ...the military moves you, its not like you are going "home" after.........its not summer camp ( reg F of course)


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

Everything in annex B for sure and part of annex C, remove all of the army and field kit and there you have, basically you're NCD's and service dress


----------



## sciar

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Okay, what's all this stuff about counting to *10* with your boots on?  Shouldn't that be *20*?  Or are you missing a finger (or more)?



I was just sitting here wondering what I'll be saying someday.

I had to use the internet back in my day! Damn you blasted kids and your hypno crap!


----------



## JamieR

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Why would that matter ?
> 
> IF you pass BMQ...the military moves you, its not like you are going "home" after.........its not summer camp ( reg F of course)



Actually I am going home after, because that is where the next part of my training will be. thanks for the reply.


----------



## winks2872

having just left st jean recently i can tell you .. buy a great pair of sneakers and bring about $300... canex will have everything u need.. i bought alot of stuff befor i got there and it was a huge waste. alot was useless and the rest i had to buy over just to be in symmetry with my platoon mates..


----------



## NJL

winks2872 said:
			
		

> having just left st jean recently i can tell you .. buy a great pair of sneakers and bring about $300... canex will have everything u need.. i bought alot of stuff befor i got there and it was a huge waste. alot was useless and the rest i had to buy over just to be in symmetry with my platoon mates..



Don't they still give ya a cash advance (around 250) to buy stuff (you need/on the list) at cannex (in the first week)?


----------



## sciar

I was told you're given an advance but it's not even going to come remotely close to the amount of money you need to cover the things you need to buy.

If you just finished at St. Jean and had to dump alot of stuff for a new set at Canex, any tips on specifically what not to buy? I don't want to skip on buying these and come unprepared, but at the same time if a few key items could be safely avoided the savings in money spent would be really helpful. (I don't see why the army doesn't just email you or something a week or two ahead of time listing out the objects Canex is carrying so you can avoid buying everything twice.)

Thanks


----------



## aesop081

sciar said:
			
		

> I was told you're given an advance but it's not even going to come remotely close to the amount of money you need to cover the things you need to buy.



You know, 15 years ago they gave us an advance of $60...then we went to Canex.  The store was closed to the general base population for about an hour while we went through.  The instructors told us there were items placed on the floor and that we were to buy what was put on the floor.....no more, no less.  Wouldnt you know it, the total price for these items came to $59.99.....i kid you not.  Funny, how did they know to advance us $60.......i wonder....

I'm going to assume you understand what i am saying

unless things have realy changed of course


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

I have an idea folks read the joining instructions, they do not lie, when they say bring about 150 for incidentals when you get there, bring about 150 bucks (add 100 bucks if you're taking a cab from the airport) all this 300 here, 600 there, is complete garbage. as for stuff you can buy before hand, almost everything (i reccomend fluid items no longer permitted in carry on like spray starch and mouthwash la de dah be left for purchase in ST Jean, but the rest go for it) maybe some spending change for the vending machines. and yes they will give you a one time advance of about 150 or so if you just can't swing the cash.


----------



## George Wallace

Now we are starting to rehash what has already been covered several times in greater detail in other topics.   I guess I have to do some work for you all and use my initiative and time to SEARCH and MERGE.....and miss my timings with the .............WAIT!........What am I saying?........You guys look up the topics on what to and what not to take to St Jean for Basic.


----------



## sciar

I seriously have no idea why you guys get so offended when someone decides to take their time out of their day to retype some info. It's a discussion sometimes we re-use words and ideas, if we didn't conversations would run out far too quickly.

But I'm sure there's a reason


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Yes there is,..........we like info to be short, concise, to the point and easy to find. The Mods spend a lot of time moving,merging and sometimes deleting info to make it just that.

We have chat and a section called Radio Chatter if you just want to "talk" for the sake of "talking".

Thanks.


----------



## AverageJoe

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> OK so I see someone is good with cut and paste right from the joining instructions read a little deeper specifically para 5a. (Equipment) where it says is that those walking in off the street bring the stuff from annex B (the stuff you pick-up at canex or wherever you choose to purchase them) and current serving mbrs (reservists, CFR's, SCP, etc) bring the stuff from annex B and annex C (issued from environmental clothing stores) Hope it provides some clarity. And in the future read the joining instructions a little more closely, they may just have a pre-course assignment in them (wink, wink)



??? There is a pre-course assignment?  Are you talking about the preparing to write a autobiography of yourself? or is there something I missed in the joining instruction?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

AverageJoe said:
			
		

> ??? There is a pre-course assignment?  Are you talking about the preparing to write a autobiography of yourself? or is there something I missed in the joining instruction?



Yup.



> 6. Documents to bring /Arrival procedures:
> 
> h. Autobiography: All candidates must also write
> their autobiography. We strongly recommend
> that you do so before reporting to CFLRS (See Annex E).
> 
> ANNEX E
> 
> AUTOBIOGRAPHY WRITING GUIDE
> 1. When writing your autobiography, make sure
> you follow those directives to the letter;
> otherwise you will have to redo it.
> a. Use blue ink, 8.5 x 14 inch lined paper
> only;
> b. Should be between 300 to 400 words;
> c. SHALL be written neatly and clearly;
> d. Use one side of the sheet only and
> double space between lines; and
> e. SHALL include a cover page with the
> following information in the centre.
> AUTOBIOGRAPHY
> Rank, name, initials, service number, and platoon
> number
> a. The autobiography starts on the second
> page at one inch (2.5 cm) from the top;
> and
> b. Write your name, service number and
> sign your autobiography directly under
> the last line on the right hand side of the
> sheet.
> 2. Family history includes the following:
> a. First and last name;
> b. Date of birth, place;
> c. Parents – father, mother (alive or deceased)
> – their profession(s);
> d.Children – how many in your family –
> which order (oldest, youngest, etc.);
> and
> e. Family – your childhood and your life in
> your family.
> 3. School: General summary of your education.
> Last grade completed, college, university.
> 4. Previous work:
> a. Employment history, part time, full time,
> etc.; and
> b. Have you ever had a summer job or
> worked on weekends? (If so, how long?).
> 5. Have you ever been in the:
> a. Cubs, Boy Scouts, Cadets or the Reserves
> (Navy, Army, Air);
> b. How long?;
> e. Courses taken; and
> f. Rank.
> 6. Sports – Leisure – Social Activities :
> a. Sports: which sports did you play? Did you
> participate in team sports? (If so, with
> which team) and have you ever been a
> team captain?
> b. Leisure: what do you do for leisure?
> (Reading, music, photography, etc.) and
> c. Social activities: did you ever take part in
> particular groups (students association,
> theater troop, music, etc). Have you ever
> filled a president’s position in those
> organizations?
> 7. Reasons you enrolled: Why did you join the
> Canadian Forces?
> 8. What are your three trades choices?
> Note: We want a document of 1 to 1½ pages long
> (400 words). Do not forget to sign your
> biography.


----------



## aesop081

AverageJoe said:
			
		

> Are you talking about the preparing to write a autobiography of yourself?



Who else would you write an autobiography on ?


----------



## q_1966

you know, once we got there, we had to re-write our autobiograhies, took about 3 or 4 drafts for me, for the final one to be accepted


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

but thats not the point. This is the first "order" you are given, you have a tasking to complete, regardless of how many times you have to rewrite it, putting it off until you get there is a good indication of character or lack there of. Believe it or not this is a very simple assignment if done correctly the first time it rarely ever comes back. My reccomendation, type it first, run it through spelling and grammer check, print it off and then hand write what you have. Another hine is to draw (very lightly) in pencil your margins, then when you're done take a white eraser to it and bobs your uncle.


----------



## AverageJoe

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Who else would you write an autobiography on ?



 Ok you got me there 

Or maybe I'd write it on my alternate personality haha JK


----------



## klee519

For these Facecloth, hand towel, and bath towel (dark colour), anyone know what size and color would be the best? and Wide Belt, how wide it supposed to be? I assume it should be black.
I am so poor and I can't afford to buy repeated stuffs. even if they pay me $200 in advance, I'd rather to keep it.


----------



## PMedMoe

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> run it through spelling and *grammer* check



Yep, do a spelling and grammar check!!   j/k


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

and always take advice from your peers, thanks Moe


----------



## q_1966

your right, artynewbie
about the autobiographies, it is a simple assignment, for someone who can rite good  ;D


----------



## q_1966

klee519 said:
			
		

> For these Facecloth, hand towel, and bath towel (dark colour), anyone know what size and color would be the best? and Wide Belt, how wide it supposed to be? I assume it should be black.
> I am so poor and I can't afford to buy repeated stuffs. even if they pay me $200 in advance, I'd rather to keep it.



we got issued a wide belt, its OD and kind of looks like a riggers belt (without the leg straps or d-ring) actually alot better than the dress belt, for the combats, I imagine this wide belt they want you to buy is for your civilian pants, and I brought grey civilian towels, guess what, they stayed in my suitcase the entire time, I think its for if you go on weekend leave, to the beach or whatever, your not using your issue towels... so much obsessive compulsive...sorry ment to say "attention to detail" (I was like that at basic, its called a game for good reason, but its suppose to instill comradery and disipline, once your done and QL3 qualified its a lot different, you still pay attention to detail, but it will be what matters, your rifle, your trade, all the small things you pack for the field to make life easier and not so much about a set of towels.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

Brazil_66 said:
			
		

> we got issued a wide belt, its OD and kind of looks like a riggers belt (without the leg straps or d-ring) actually alot better than the dress belt, for the combats, I imagine this wide belt they want you to buy is for your civilian pants, and I brought grey civilian towels, guess what, they stayed in my suitcase the entire time, I think its for if you go on weekend leave, to the beach or whatever, your not using your issue towels... so much obsessive compulsive...sorry ment to say "attention to detail" (I was like that at basic, its called a game for good reason, but its suppose to instill comradery and disipline, once your done and QL3 qualified its a lot different, you still pay attention to detail, but it will be what matters, your rifle, your trade, all the small things you pack for the field to make life easier and not so much about a set of towels.


The reason you buy towels and what not to bring with you is that it can take up to 4 days to get your kit, thats fine if you don't plan on showering for the better part of a week.


----------



## Testify

I go Sept 10 and so far I am just going to bring the following:

Civi clothes inc. wide belt - 4 pair
Lint brush (the rolly kind) - 2
Mr. Clean Magic erasers - 2 
Facecloth, hand towel, and bath towel (dark colour) - 2 each
Clear hockey tape (emergency lint remover, kept in pocket) - 1 roll
Alarm clock with batteries - 1
Notepads/pens with FMP cover http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=9 - 1
Digital watch with watch cover http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=71 - 1
MP3 player - 1
Digital Camera with case - 1
Black Sharpie - 1
Novel - 3 (trilogy)
Photograph - 1 (frame purchased at Canex)
Letter paper, envelopes and stamps
Shower sandals
Sweetfeet insoles for my boots

I think that's all.  I'm sure something else will come to me later.
I figure I'll buy the rest of the items at Canex since I've heard from guys just finishing BMQ that a lot of times, items need to be the same as your platoon members.  No big deal if I have to buy my stuff there anyway really.  Less to travel with and something to do while others are most likely buying their items too.  Either you buy it now or buy it there; either way the money will be spent. 

Happy shopping and good luck!

PS.  A question about the belt.  If this is just used for our civi attire, I will be buying a quality fashionable belt.  Since we are issued a belt anyway for course is that what this is used for?  I don't want to spend a lot on a good belt to then be rolling around in the mud with it.  I just thought now that I guess if that's the case I can always buy a new belt at Canex.  Anyways, Thanks.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

Testify said:
			
		

> I go Sept 10 and so far I am just going to bring the following:
> 
> Civi clothes inc. wide belt - 4 pair 2 Pair (nice casual pants, and a pair of decent jeans, a golf shirt, and a dress shirt (the casual pants and drees shirt you'll wear there)
> Lint brush (the rolly kind) - 2
> Mr. Clean Magic erasers - 2 (why)
> Facecloth, hand towel, and bath towel (dark colour) - 2 each
> Clear hockey tape (emergency lint remover, kept in pocket) - 1 roll
> Alarm clock with batteries - 1
> Notepads/pens with FMP cover http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=9 - 1
> Digital watch with watch cover http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=71 - 1 Again why
> MP3 player - 1
> Digital Camera with case - 1
> Black Sharpie - 1
> Novel - 3 (trilogy) why you wont have time to read trust me (maybe 1 for the plane ride)
> Photograph - 1 (frame purchased at Canex)
> Letter paper, envelopes and stamps
> Shower sandals
> Sweetfeet insoles for my boots (good call)
> 
> I think that's all.  I'm sure something else will come to me later.
> I figure I'll buy the rest of the items at Canex since I've heard from guys just finishing BMQ that a lot of times, items need to be the same as your platoon members.  No big deal if I have to buy my stuff there anyway really.  Less to travel with and something to do while others are most likely buying their items too.  Either you buy it now or buy it there; either way the money will be spent.
> 
> Happy shopping and good luck!
> 
> PS.  A question about the belt.  If this is just used for our civi attire, I will be buying a quality fashionable belt.  Since we are issued a belt anyway for course is that what this is used for?  I don't want to spend a lot on a good belt to then be rolling around in the mud with it.  I just thought now that I guess if that's the case I can always buy a new belt at Canex.  Anyways, Thanks.



Some of my why's are really just that, not sure why you need the magic erasers (and yes my wife swears by them), not sure why you need a gold old rambo commando watch cover, and really clothing wise, you need 4 days worth of clothing, most guys can make a pair of jeans last 2 days (around day 2 is when you'll get you're kit anyway) once you are allowed out its only for weekends, how much clothing do you need. You may take this as sarcasm, I'm just trying to save you a little pocket jingle, and some packing space.


----------



## kincanucks

Well I know you have cleaned some decks in your time so you will appreciate the magic erasers while you are back down on your hands and knees in St Jean.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

The green scrubbies work just as well, and them you can stick to your boots/shoes whatever and save your self from the PER position for great periods.


----------



## Testify

Well to answer your comments.

The clothes I put 4 pair because that`s what it says on my joining instructions.  I`m assuming since the weekend consists of 2 days that 4 pair will be more than enough, however I don`t want to go out to a bar or around the town in my casual pants and golf shirt.  Not that I don`t like golf shirt.  I have many of them it`s just for bars I prefer not to wear them.  So I guess 3 pairs will do.  1 casual, 2 for going out in.

The magic clean erasers I was told were a really good idea to have; they are small and work wonders.  Plus my Mom already bought me some, haha.

The watch cover - I just read on this thread and thought meh for 15 bucks, why not not keep my watch clean?

As for the comment about the books.  I assumed I would not get through all them, but it`s a trilogy in a box so I wanted to keep them together.. heh.  And not having time?  I recall reading a post on this forum not too long ago about a guy in basic who was sitting watching movies all day drinking beers on a Sunday.  Is that not free time?  If not then I`ll stick to 1 book for my train ride.  The ride is 9 hours long though so I might bring 2 if I`ll have time to read the 2nd at BMQ.

Thanks and get back to me with your thoughts.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

The watch cover its up to you, I bought one 10 years ago its sitting in a box somewhere, I didnt find it much use. The joining inst say to bring 4 days worth of clothing which really means just that enough clothing to get you through a maximum of 4 days. (I highly suggest about 6 days worth of socks and underkeks, (lots of sport socks, they work wonders underneath the grey wool socks you'll have to wear).
The rest of the stuff is really up to you it's a matter of personal choice, and of course suitcase size. I suspect the guy who was drinking beer and watching movies all day on Sunday was probably also shining boots or ironing kit (I've been known to do that). I'm taking my laptop and a few DVD's for just that reason theres really nothing better than sitting in the Bistro(although I'm probably not allowed in this time) watching a movie sliding back brewskis making your boots shine. Best of luck to you on your course (i'll need it)


----------



## mudrecceman

Unless its changed since I was there in Feb...all students go to the Bistro.  Even the BOTP Grad reception was in the Bistro.

Once they completed BOTP (now BOMQ), and started SLT, then they joined us in the Officers, WOs and Sgt's Mess.


----------



## klee519

Brazil_66 said:
			
		

> we got issued a wide belt, its OD and kind of looks like a riggers belt (without the leg straps or d-ring) actually alot better than the dress belt, for the combats, I imagine this wide belt they want you to buy is for your civilian pants, and I brought grey civilian towels, guess what, they stayed in my suitcase the entire time, I think its for if you go on weekend leave, to the beach or whatever, your not using your issue towels... so much obsessive compulsive...sorry ment to say "attention to detail" (I was like that at basic, its called a game for good reason, but its suppose to instill comradery and disipline, once your done and QL3 qualified its a lot different, you still pay attention to detail, but it will be what matters, your rifle, your trade, all the small things you pack for the field to make life easier and not so much about a set of towels.



thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Testify

ArtyNewbie said:
			
		

> The watch cover its up to you, I bought one 10 years ago its sitting in a box somewhere, I didnt find it much use. The joining inst say to bring 4 days worth of clothing which really means just that enough clothing to get you through a maximum of 4 days. (I highly suggest about 6 days worth of socks and underkeks, (lots of sport socks, they work wonders underneath the grey wool socks you'll have to wear).
> The rest of the stuff is really up to you it's a matter of personal choice, and of course suitcase size. I suspect the guy who was drinking beer and watching movies all day on Sunday was probably also shining boots or ironing kit (I've been known to do that). I'm taking my laptop and a few DVD's for just that reason theres really nothing better than sitting in the Bistro(although I'm probably not allowed in this time) watching a movie sliding back brewskis making your boots shine. Best of luck to you on your course (i'll need it)



Cool thanks!

I was going to bring my laptop too, with movies and games.  I was told they have a tv room with tons of DVDs.  I'm assuming you can't drink in there though eh?


----------



## mudrecceman

Correct  :

The Mega is not a university dorm...just think "military basic training" environment.  IF and when you are allowed to drink in the Mega, it will be confined to the Bistro.


----------



## Testify

Beer prices reasonable? (sorry, had to ask)


----------



## aesop081

Testify said:
			
		

> Beer prices reasonable? (sorry, had to ask)




 :

Brilliant


----------



## mudrecceman

Testify said:
			
		

> Beer prices reasonable? (sorry, had to ask)



I didn't belong to that Mess.  Mine was by B Div.

Is this *REALLY * what you are most concerned about?   :


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Unless its changed since I was there in Feb...all students go to the Bistro.  Even the BOTP Grad reception was in the Bistro.
> 
> Once they completed BOTP (now BOMQ), and started SLT, then they joined us in the Officers, WOs and Sgt's Mess.


Thanks for the info ( I was last there in 1997 and it was different back then) But seeing as you've been there recently.... OCdT's still living on the blue side??


----------



## mudrecceman

Blue or Green.  They were in both when I was there.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

seen


----------



## klee519

Testify said:
			
		

> Cool thanks!
> 
> I was going to bring my laptop too, with movies and games.  I was told they have a tv room with tons of DVDs.  I'm assuming you can't drink in there though eh?


I am surprised that you have such mood to party during the basic


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

Come the 4th weekend when they "turn you loose on the population" the only thing on your mind is partying, after that its not uncommon to find a half a dozen folks in the TV Room in the bistro having some "wets" (added for you navy types) shining boots and what not, it helps unit cohesiveness. You will find that course mates party together.


----------



## Testify

klee519 said:
			
		

> I am surprised that you have such mood to party during the basic



No beer for 4 weeks plus 5 more days until the 5th weekend.  So basically 5 weeks without a beer.  That will be a record for me so you better believe when that 5th weekend comes that I'll be slammin em back.  My friend said that when he took it they went down to Montreal on some weekends and got hotels and went out to the bars.  That's something that I am interested in as I've never been to Montreal and I hear the club scene is awesome.  Just because I am going to basic doesn't mean I still wont be 20 and want to have fun outside the MEGA if there is time.


----------



## mover1

I was reading this thread and it interested me. 
I was going to put in the usually Jurassic (troll) response about how easy the kids have it today and how hard Wally World was. 
But I will keep my comments about how hardcore basic was in the 1900's to myself, after all I got to go to Germany after Battle School. We had it good. Hats off to all those kids who have Afghanistan to look forward too. 

Enjoy Basic. Welcome to the club.


----------



## mudrecceman

Testify said:
			
		

> No beer for 4 weeks plus 5 more days until the 5th weekend.  So basically 5 weeks without a beer.  That will be a record for me so you better believe when that 5th weekend comes that I'll be slammin em back.



what you do, is what you do.  Remember this though:

Both the MPs and local LEOs are on speed dial at the Comfort Inn.  And that HAS been used by the hotel staff.

Not only recruits stay at the Comfort Inn.  I know of atleast 10 times I had to address recruits and their "public actions" while I was also staying there on weekends.  Yes, if you are standing in the hallway, half dressed, half drunk and cursing up a storm, you can expect to be sorted out.

The fact that you are young, have short or no hair, are not from the area (i.e. Anglo), your overuse of profanity in public that YOU don't notice, dog tags sticking out, course t-shirts or sweatshirts on with your Crse Serial # on it (that was my favorite...it makes it too easy) and the fact that there are a cluster of others looking and acting the same with you (trust me, it IS that way, not with all recruits, but with lots of them outside the Garrison), everyone will know where you are from.  This includes the CFLRS/5 GSS staff that live in the area and will also be at the mall/restaurants/etc. 

The local "tough guys" also will know who you are.  

The cops will know who you are, and they know how to contact the MPs as well.  And probably the Green Desk, Duty WO, etc etc.

To top it all off, as a member of the Reg Force, the Code of Service Discipline applies to you 24/7.  That doesn't stop when you drive off the Garrison.


----------



## Testify

Good advice Mud Recce Man.  A few comments/questions.

I would think that if I go and stay at the Comfort Inn then I won't be bringing my sweaters or wearing the tags, etc.  Is this an Inn in St. Jean?
The "tough guys", will they wanna jump us or something?

Sounds like the smart thing to do when going there on weekends is to stay in your room and drink and then when you leave to go out be as quiet as possible.


----------



## p_imbeault

Or you could wait a few more weeks until you finish basic, and not have to worry about being made an example of by the WO?


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

The comfort inn just happens to be the most popular for recruits (I think it's because its the first one in the phone book) and I will echo what MRM Said, those of us in uniform on courses in ST Jean are readily identifiable, just because you leave your course shirt and dog tags in the shacks doesn't change your appearance, by the time you are allowed out (4th weekend) you tak on a military bearing, everything about you exudes military bearing, until you have a race to the bottom of the bottle, in which case the staff and public know where you are from and how to get rid of you. The "tough guys" will generally leave you alone, unless you conduct makes you resemble a donkey. In 1997 we had a guy on one of the platoons who had his neck slit ear to ear for mickin off to the wrong person, he lived of course but this is an example of the extreme. Generaly what I'm saying is once the free weekends come don't use them as an opporotunity to make donkeys out of all of us in uniform.


----------



## Testify

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Or you could wait a few more weeks until you finish basic, and not have to worry about being made an example of by the WO?



I think I can handle myself.  Thanks for the tip though.  There is no way that I can get in crap for having some beers in a hotel room and then going out to a bar.  I am responsible and especially when I am in a hotel, not to mention on BMQ.  I am usually the guy who is telling my buds to be quiet and to respect others in the hotel.  There is a time to have fun and be loud, and that is not in a hotel full of guests.  Doesn't mean there isn't room for fun.

As for ArtyNewbie I completely agree with you.  I will be the first guy to speak up and tell guys to keep their mouths shut.  No need to get into trouble to have some fun.


----------



## mudrecceman

Testify said:
			
		

> I would think that if I go and stay at the Comfort Inn then I won't be bringing my sweaters or wearing the tags, etc.  Is this an Inn in St. Jean?



The Comfort Inn is close to The Mega (5 minutes by car/cab) and is sort of the default place to go if you aren't going far.  TV, a break from the Mega, a swimming pool, hot tub, close to the mall, Pizza Hut, BK and things such as this.  They also give a discount to military, and probably do considerable steady business from pers in trng at the Garrison.



> The "tough guys", will they wanna jump us or something?



Like any other place, if you go looking for trouble, you will likely find it.  There are some bars down by the river that you should avoid, and that will probably come in your briefings.



> Sounds like the smart thing to do when going there on weekends is to stay in your room and drink and then when you leave to go out be as quiet as possible.



The smart thing to do is get out and unwind if you feel the need, but keeping the "let's be smart about being stupid" rule in the back of your head.

My point is, if you are doing things you probably shouldn't be, pretty much everyone and anyone will know where you are from.  Remember, courses go thru St-Jean all the time.  

Where I grew up, and worked as a bouncer at the bars, there was a JLS (Junior Leadership School).  Every time a new course started, you could pick them out coming down the stairs easy smeasy.  They weren't regulars, they didn't know where the bar was, the bathrooms, how much cover was, etc.  Its not hard to pick out the people who aren't from your town when you see them, is it?


----------



## Testify

Thanks for the info.  What are we looking at for our discounted rate?  Any idea?



			
				Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Its not hard to pick out the people who aren't from your town when you see them, is it?



Definitely not hard to pick them out and since we'll all be buzzed and mainly english speaking I'm sure it will be even easier to tell who we are.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

Indeed, and Testify you have the right idea about it, police yourselves, you notice your winger headed down a one way street to trouble, you bring them back to reality. And really that will go your whole carreer. Yes folks with TI do some dumb things too (experience speaking) it helps when someones around to whip you back to reality, I've been on both ends.


----------



## Josh1r

I would have really enjoyed doing my BMQ in St-Jean, I know the area, I speak both languages and I live 20 minutes away! But I guess Borden will be an experience, I to will keep my eyes open and mouth shut. I was just wondering, seeing as there is so much talk about St-Jean, any people reading this post from the forum that can give me a little bit of a heads up as to things to do on weekends in Borden etc.. I imagine there are a couple of bars in the vicinity, but I definitely do not want to spend my time partying, I will go out on my time off, I will party, but in regards to other extra curricular activity's?

I am not worried, I fit in to new places quickly and I am a fast learner. In anycase, I guess I am just looking to hear some peoples opinions/ideas/thoughts or experiences from and about Borden !! Anyhow, thanks in advance!


-Josh


----------



## Agent-0

Josh1r said:
			
		

> I would have really enjoyed doing my BMQ in St-Jean, I know the area, I speak both languages and I live 20 minutes away! But I guess Borden will be an experience, I to will keep my eyes open and mouth shut. I was just wondering, seeing as there is so much talk about St-Jean, any people reading this post from the forum that can give me a little bit of a heads up as to things to do on weekends in Borden etc.. I imagine there are a couple of bars in the vicinity, but I definitely do not want to spend my time partying, I will go out on my time off, I will party, but in regards to other extra curricular activity's?
> 
> I am not worried, I fit in to new places quickly and I am a fast learner. In anycase, I guess I am just looking to hear some peoples opinions/ideas/thoughts or experiences from and about Borden !! Anyhow, thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> -Josh



I asked the same question to a former instructor. What they suggested to do was catch up on sleep since it will help you get through the next week.


----------



## Josh1r

Thanks AZ I will do that  ;D


----------



## Testify

Agent Zero said:
			
		

> I asked the same question to a former instructor. What they suggested to do was catch up on sleep since it will help you get through the next week.



Nice was of saying, Borden = Boredom?


----------



## Josh1r

ahahah that's what I have been referring to it as recently.. I hope I am wrong to assume  :


----------



## Agent-0

Josh1r said:
			
		

> ahahah that's what I have been referring to it as recently.. I hope I am wrong to assume  :



Who knows. Maybe we'll find out that it's the exact opposite? My hopes aren't up though, haha.


----------



## aesop081

Since neither one of you know, how about you move on to something else ?


----------



## Josh1r

I agree!


----------



## KMJAB

Dead thread time again,

I was going to ask the CFRC these questions, but I figure that lots of other people might wonder about the same things prior to leaving, and I have not been able to find the answers despite a fairly robust search. Some questions have been touched upon but the answers were either not directly on topic, or stale.

I have three sets of questions. Those relating to CANEX items, those relating to bring from home clothing and those relating to items not listed. 

So to anyone at or recently at St Jean for BMOQ,

On the kit list on the CURRENT instructions,

*************************************************

Q 1) For ALL of the following section would it be better to find it and bring it, or buy it at CANEX St Jean (I arrive Sat Evening)?

Plastic soap dish, same color as toothbrush case
Plastic toothbrush case, same color as soap dish
Toothpaste
Mouth wash, max size 750ml
Dental floss
Non disposable razor with blades,
Shaving cream or gel, can
Deodorant
Shampoo, max size 750ml
Laundry detergent, max size 2 Liters either liquid or powder
Inexpensive watch
Shower sandals
Lint brush
Alarm clock
Facecloth, hand towel and bath towel, DARK COLOUR
Iron
Photo in picture frame, 5’’X 7’’ ***Obviously, I will bring a picture - but should I just buy a standard frame there?***

Q 2) I ask this based on the idea of everyone having the same standard stuff. The instructions say that the majority of this can be purchased at the CANEX, but do they have ALL this stuff available? (Will I be screwed by not bringing any of it?) And does one get it before the course (Sunday) or on the visit in Week 0?

Q 3) Is it a good/bad idea to bring a shaving brush/soap instead of shaving gel or foam? Will the instructors allow it and how well does it perform in the field? 

Q 4) What about scent? I like to use an scentless deoderant and soap (old habit from camping in bear country) and it seems an intelligent move in this area too. But does it matter? That is, will I catch trouble for having an almond scented soap or similar?

****************************************

Q 5) The following seems like items I should bring. Am I correct in assuming that the primary objective is to provide clothing suitable for 2-3 days of week 0 prior to getting kit (and then packed away) + optional use for weekends/leave and between courses + PT exercises/Water PT Only?

Q 6) Swimsuit - are my surfing shorts ok? Or should I buy a new pair of nice boring black shorts? Anyone want me to bring my swim club speedos? QM seems to issue a pair, so is this even an issue?

Q 7) Should I bring a pair of running shoes + a pair of cross trainers OR two pairs of running shoes OR two pairs of runnning shoes (1 wet 1 dry) + one pair of cross trainers? That is, will I catch trouble for having three pairs of shoes, or for using running shoes as my "sport shoes"? This is all in an effort to be able to have a dry pair/wet pair of proper running shoes. 

Civilian sports clothing (shorts, bathing suit, T-shirts)
Wide belt
Seasonal jacket
Casual dress pants
Casual dress shirt with collar (short-sleeved in summer permitted)
Casual dress shoes
Casual sweaters
Underwear (cotton)
Bathing suit provided by QM
Sports socks (cotton)
Running shoes
Sport shoes (non marking soles)
Sport short

******************************************


Q 8) Some items don't seem to be listed anymore such as locks, starch, boot bands, hangers. Am I correct in assuming they are either issued, bought in week 0 CANEX vistit or not required - depending on the item? 

Q 9) Laptop/cell phone/mp3 - how good/bad an idea? I know that they are locked up at first and only allowed when instructors see fit, but how much hassle vs benefit am I looking at in bringing them?


----------



## aesop081

This thread makes little baby Jesus cry......

How did i ever manage to join before the internet

 :brickwall:


----------



## RCR Grunt

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> This thread makes little baby Jesus cry......
> 
> How did i ever manage to join before the internet
> 
> :brickwall:



I bet you just followed the joining instructions, asked your CFRC any questions, and hoped for the best.  Thats what I did.  How did we ever do it?  We must've been crazy!

Bring what your told to bring, buy what your told to buy.  Bring a cell phone and MP3 player, ditch the laptop.


----------



## KMJAB

The instructions suggest a choice between buying and bringing, but are not clear on the subject. I would rather not screw up and plan to buy something the CANEX does not sell. Similarly, my other questions are rooted in issues that were not completely clear. Yes, I can get by without asking, and I would survive, somehow.   Asking questions however, seems appropriate in this forum. It also seems a good way to help avoid making stupid mistakes. I have already learned many things reading these boards that I likely would not have thought about prior to screwing it up. 

I have checked to see if these answers are provided elsewhere, they do not seem to be. This is the thread referenced in the FAQ for this subject. 

As to life prior to the internet, I personally bore witness to that lawless time, and questions like this were asked back then as well. The only difference is that milnet provides a comparably more reliable and robust, and recorded list of the answers.

Thank you again to those who offer to help out,


----------



## RCDtpr

Anything you will NEED for course can be obtained at the Canex.


----------



## KMJAB

RCDtpr said:
			
		

> Anything you will NEED for course can be obtained at the Canex.



Thanks. The wording of the joining instructions was not clear. 

I still would like to hear from people as to whether they feel it is better to try to bring everything on the personal items list, or simply buy it all at CANEX and only bring clothing.


----------



## George Wallace

This is getting rediculous.

You are given a list and instructions of what to bring in your JOINING INSTRUCTIONS.  If you have taken your Stupid Pill instead, and don't know how to follow directions, you are going to FAIL.

On that note, this topic doesn't need to degenerate any more than it has just recently.

The usual Caveats apply.

LOCKED!


----------



## xbowhntr

I realize this is probably an incredibly stupid question but i am quite curious so I thought I would ask it anyways. I was reading the list of kit issued for basic training on the CFLRS joining instructions and was wondering what happens to it at the end of training? I am assuming you return some of it? Do you keep any for future training? I am heading into an Air Force trade and thought some of the equipment would be quite useless after basic unless I was deployed I guess.

I am quite curious!

Thanks


----------



## Nfld Sapper

You will keep what you need and return what you don't


----------



## ruckmarch

For chair force, they take your muklucks, rain coat and pants, BEW, gas mask, one duffle bag, bush hat, tac vest, helmet, canteens, cc-bag back.


----------



## Elwood

You will get rid of most of the army stuff (except your rain coat).


----------



## ltmaverick25

Army guys will keep just about everything.  Air Force and Navy guys will return just about everything that is green as you wont have an operational requirement for that kit on a day to day basis.  If you find yourself tasked to a situation where you need army kit again, it will be re-issued to you again on a temporary basis.


----------



## newmet

When I left St. Jean last year I had to drag two duffle bags STUFFED with items and my rucksack STUFFED with kit.  The only things I kept was pt gear, combats, rain gear and CF's.  I will get reissued my ruck when I need it along with tac vest and anything else they want me to have.  I'll tell you it was a pain to haul all that crap out to supply but it was better than having to pack it up for CMTT   The Navy people had about as much as I did going back to supply and the army guys had to pack up everything, minus tac vest for CMTT.


----------



## bomber12

I have applied as infantry and was wondering about the kit as well. 

So for infantry, the kit we get issued is ours for the whole time we are in the military? I always thought that we didnt get our actual gear until we were with our unit. 
Also, at the end of BMQ and "if" we get to go home for a couple weeks, do we have to bring our whole kit with us? If I get to go home I want to bring my jacket that I get with my kit and maybe some shirts, thats about it. Would suck to have to carry all that stuff around.


----------



## newmet

Bomber12:

Most of the kit you get on basic will stay with you for a VERY long time, my husband still has kit that was issued to him when he joined 18 years ago, as styles and kit changes you will get new stuff.  I think as you get further into your training you will get a ruck sack that is made to form your body.  Mabye someone else can clarify that.
As for after BMQ, normally, you will be shipped to your next base or further training, with all of your kit and put into shacks for SQ and trades training.  At that point you can take leave and secure your kit in your room prior to leaving. 
Now, keep in mind, when you do go home, you can not wear your kit mixed with civies so there really isn't any need to take home your jacket unless you are taking home your whole uniform to wear, for some reason.
Hope that clarifies things.


----------



## MedTechStudent

bomber12 said:
			
		

> I have applied as infantry and was wondering about the kit as well.



Your trade will have nothing to do with your kit return in St-Jean.  The Army keep *most* of their kit minus some things such as the rucksack (you keep the sleeping bag), CADPAT fleece set, rain coat, birth-control glasses, ect ect.   You will be issued EVERYTHING when you get there.  *Nice* everything too, so enjoy it while you have it.  Now, for you, once you get to your DP1 Infantry course, THAT is when you get *all* your issued kit (mark it!) and its when they will start throwing the fun toys at you.  This would include the night vision goggles, and the *good* Gen III frag vest.  

Good luck at St-Jean, play the game.

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## Snaketnk

Correction to the above; you do *not* get issued NVGs of any kind during DP1; you use them at points throughout, but they are never issued to the individuals on the course.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45

What the heck are birth control glasses??????


----------



## MedTechStudent

Your ballistic eye wear, they aren't the most attractive things in the world.  Thus the name.


----------



## PMedMoe

I thought the birth control glasses were the ones they used to wear with the gas mask.  VERY unattractive.  Something like this.


----------



## aesop081

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I thought the birth control glasses were the ones they used to wear with the gas mask.



And you would be correct. MedTechStudent, sorry but the term predates the BEW and certainly predates your arrival in the CF.


----------



## George Wallace

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> And you would be correct. MedTechStudent, sorry but the term predates the BEW and certainly predates your arrival in the CF.



And most likely predates the glimmer in your fathers eyes, that faithful day.   >


----------



## aesop081

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And most likely predates the glimmer in your fathers eyes, that faithful day.   >



Hes been curing ever since.


----------



## Rinker

I was wondering is it recomended to actually bring to pairs of runners? Because I have to go and start purchasing my kit. And I am still not sure about that, because I need a pair of runners and a pair of non-marking court shoes (guessing for the gym). So would I really need 3 pairs of shoes for Basic? Plus the ones that I wear there.


----------



## George Wallace

:

You have been given a list of items to bring.  You have been given Joining Instructions.  You should know from the lists that have been provided, what to bring.  Yes, bring two pair of Runners/Sneakers.


----------



## Thermal

Rinker said:
			
		

> I was wondering is it recomended to actually bring to pairs of runners? Because I have to go and start purchasing my kit. And I am still not sure about that, because I need a pair of runners and a pair of non-marking court shoes (guessing for the gym). So would I really need 3 pairs of shoes for Basic? Plus the ones that I wear there.



Yes, 3 pairs.
#1. a pair of running shoes (for outside PT)
#2. a pair of non-marking sport shoes (for indoor PT)
#3. a pair of comfortable casual shoes (a pair you'd be wearing when you come to St-Jean)

I'm headed to BMQ in a week and above is exactly what the instruction paper tells you, as far as bringing your shoes. For non-marking ones, look for the ones that specifically says "non-marking sole" on the bottom of your shoes to be sure.


----------



## Rinker

Obviously George you didn't understand my question. I have read on here that people bring two pairs of runners (for outside running) as well as non-marking soles. And I was asking is it really necessary. But I know you old-timers on here get tired of the questions and questions and questions. :boring:


----------



## PMedMoe

Rinker said:
			
		

> Obviously George you didn't understand my question. I have read on here that people bring two pairs of runners (for outside running) as well as non-marking soles. And I was asking is it really necessary. But I know you old-timers on here get tired of the questions and questions and questions. :boring:



Well, Thermal posted what is written in the Joining Instructions.  So after your BMQ, trades training, etc, when you go on a course and they tell you to bring two pairs of combat boots, are you going to ask "Is that really necessary?"  :


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Rinker,

If you don't like the answer, don't ask the question. You were given the correct informtion and decided to come back with a snarky, smart assed reply. I hope your curiosity is satisfied, you'll likey not find many that are willing to help you if that's tha attitude you're going to display.

The military is about doing what you're told. If you can't follow the simplest of instructions, even at this point, you're in for a very long haul.


Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## traviss-g

Rinker, it is obviously not necessary or they would have put 2x outdoor runners on the list, BUT from what I read on this forum (read: searched on this forum) some suggest taking a 2nd pair of outdoor runners for when it rains because running in the rain ruins your runners because the foam inside soaks up the water...or something like that. Anyway I have yet to go to BMQ so this is just what I have read on the forum.


----------



## danchapps

Rinker said:
			
		

> I was wondering is it recomended to actually bring to pairs of runners? Because I have to go and start purchasing my kit. And I am still not sure about that, because I need a pair of runners and a pair of non-marking court shoes (guessing for the gym). So would I really need 3 pairs of shoes for Basic? Plus the ones that I wear there.



Well, if you really want to you could show up without any runners at all. The issue what are known as "CF Cripplers", shoes that when worn for PT have the tendancy to cripple those that wear them. I would sudgest 1 set of runners for outside, 1 set for inside (non-marking). If you want want a 3rd pair of shoes to wear as casual then by all means bring them. That being said, room inspections generally only allow for 2 pairs of shoes.

You have the list, try and follow it. There is a CANEX in the Mega, if you forget something, or need to buy something, you can go there. And yes, they sell shoes.


----------



## NewellR

whoa whoa whoa whoa...... in order to do well in the military i need to be able to read, and be able to  follow directions? first time, right away, as given?  uh oh   :crybaby:

if i could offer any unsolicited advice.

if its on the list bring it
if your told to do it, do it to the best of your ability everytime.
if your not told to do it, don't (careful with this one).

bring an extra hundred or so $$ just in case you need something you forgot or someone "borrows" something from you.

if you smoke bring way more than you think you need. not sure what canex privileges are like in St.Jean but when i went through in Borden if you had smokes left by week 4 you were a god. 

and last but not least

a positive attitude is very infectious and well be appreciated by everyone around you.


----------



## Rinker

travis seems to have read what I read. And that was all I was wondering about. And as I pronate I tend to burn up my runners rather quickly. And it was not the answer that I didn't like it was just not answering the question that I was asking due to my poor choice of words. And of course I will Pmedmoe.


----------



## PMedMoe

Rinker said:
			
		

> travis seems to have read what I read. And that was all I was wondering about. And as I pronate I tend to burn up my runners rather quickly. And it was not the answer that I didn't like it was just not answering the question that I was asking due to my poor choice of words. And of course I will Pmedmoe.



If you alternate the runners (outside/inside) they will actually last longer.  Also, not sure of what the rules are at the gym in St. Jean, but many places will not let you wear outdoor shoes in the gym.  So there you go, two pairs are necessary and will likely last longer.    

If you pronate, you may want to look at getting orthotics.  I wouldn't advise that on BMQ but you can go to a good sports store and they should be able to recommend insoles.


----------



## Rinker

Finally a quick answer with no snide remarks, and a good answer. Thank-you. And yes orthotics would be nice but they are expensive. Luckily I am canadian and got'em already. It just wears the heals out really fast.


----------



## Celticgirl

You will also be issued a pair of sneakers (runners) with your military kit. Ultimately, I think you will not want a lot of extra footwear, otherwise it is just going to go in civvy lock-up for post-indoc weekends. There is only so much stuff you can hide away during inspections. (We were allowed to put extra kit in a PT bag under our beds, but if they found any non-issued items in that bag, forget it.) 

You will need one pair of indoor sneakers and one pair of outdoor ones for your layout, which is the exact same number you need for PT (no outdoor shoes are permitted in the gym, as someone mentioned above). Most people seem not to like the military-issued sneakers, but I thought they were perfectly adequate for indoor gym PT, especially considering we didn't have it that much...spent more time doing PT either in the pool or outside on my course. I don't think I'll bother bringing my own this time, just the one outdoor pair, and then a pair of nice yet comfy shoes for admin week (pre-uniform) and post-indoc weekends.


----------



## ruckmarch

To the OP.....if you are on the officer course, then just take one pair of decent running shoes with you, that is all you are going to need. Take it from someone that went through the course recently with 90% infantry staff that ran you to the ground.

The same runner can be worn for the gym as you either running indoors, doing weights or yoga-like activities. The issued runner is crap and can damage your ankle if you try running with it, I have seen it happen to people. It's part of the layout ( pictures on walls ) to show you how

You do not want to take loads of stuff to basic, as you are going to be issued so much stuff, and some of it would be going back at the end, depending if you are moving onto gagetown or elsewhere.

Go to a proper sport shop like runners world or whatever it's called to have them pick a shoe that fits the way you stand or move.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Unless all of you people are going to be Course Staff on this or any course in question, your advice should be "bring what is on the kitlist", IMO.


----------



## George Wallace

:

Ruckmarch

How very brilliant of you to offer some advice that counters what the Joining Instructions say.

Bully for you, and your luck, that your Instructors didn't care about a pair of runners, as per checklist, being missing.

Are you positive that the OP will have the exact same Instructors, or will (s)he have anal Instructors who want to see everything as per checklist?

You know darn well the twit isn't paying attention to detail and will no doubt ask if (s)he can bring a laptop, next?    :

If the list says to bring something--bring it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Rinker got his answer, even if he doesn't know how to ask a question, perhaps it will help with his attitude also. And before someone else decides to tell others to blatantly break the rules, we'll lock this up.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## lucasbutts

I am leaving for my BMQ in 9 days and have purchased everything except the following :

Plastic soap dish
plastic toothbrush
toothpaste
mouth wash
dental floss
non disposable razor with blades
shaving cream or gel, can
deodorant
shampoo
laundry detergent


I am hoping that all of these items will be available to me at the CANEX upon my arrival in st.jean as they seem like basic items... I'm hoping that if i am wrong somebody will correct me before i am without these items for 2-4 days (yikes)

As for the drinking and going to bars... come one, I love to go and have a beer as much as the next guy... but this is a course designed to help you in your *****ING MILITARY CAREER* !!! , I don't think its too much of the CF to ask for you to try your darn est for near sobriety over the 13 weeks. I am not saying I am not going to relax with a beer on weekend 5, I am just hoping that we can all enjoy it responsibly.


----------



## cdnsoldier1982

I would suggest get the plastic soap dish x2 and toothbrush x2 and shaving cream x 2 (one for use and one for inspection) and get them before hand.  Everything you can buy now simply put buy now why risk that the canex is out because everyone else waited and bought their stuff last minute plan ahead and avoid getting jacked up for something simple
.


----------



## lucasbutts

sounds good, thanks alot for the reply


----------



## ruckmarch

Yes the buy 2 of each trick. If you were on the BMOQ course where you get a "private box", you can hide the extra in there and just always leave the other one on show ready for inspection.

Your first week in st jean, you are going to be given $220 advance no matter what, marched to canex as a platoon and made to purchase stuff like padlocks, laundry bag et al. After about 4-5 weeks, you will be able to go to canex by yourself.

Canex is expensive and you will soon find out when you get your weekends off and go into town or Montreal. There is a wal-mart and boston pizza down the road that most people hangout at


----------



## phionex

a lot of the time on here they suggest things like swiffers, rubber gloves, 2 of everything and extra stuff is that really absolutly neded I am trying to save room.

Also do we need a pocket knife/multi tool or do we get the gerber on our fourth day?

Also does the Canex at St. Jean have things like FMP books for refill, pens, pencils, etc... 

Sorry if it sounds stupid but Ive never been in a CANEX or know whats there.


----------



## Thermal

phionex said:
			
		

> a lot of the time on here they suggest things like swiffers, rubber gloves, 2 of everything and extra stuff is that really absolutly neded I am trying to save room.
> 
> Also do we need a pocket knife/multi tool or do we get the gerber on our fourth day?
> 
> Also does the Canex at St. Jean have things like FMP books for refill, pens, pencils, etc...
> 
> Sorry if it sounds stupid but Ive never been in a CANEX or know whats there.


Don't worry. You don't need 2 of everything. If you did, the instruction would have said, bring 2 of everything or, buy 2 of everything. Besides, if you are doing everything you can to keep things tidy and clean, why would you have a secondary set for inspection in the first place?

Don't let those comments confuse you. Just prepare as per instruction and any further instruction in regards to what you need, will be provided when you get there, I am sure.

Good Luck.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Thermal said:
			
		

> Don't worry. You don't need 2 of everything. If you did, the instruction would have said, bring 2 of everything or, buy 2 of everything. Besides, if you are doing everything you can to keep things tidy and clean, why would you have a secondary set for inspection in the first place?
> 
> Don't let those comments confuse you. Just prepare as per instruction and any further instruction in regards to what you need, will be provided when you get there, I am sure.
> 
> Good Luck.



1 question for you.  Have you graced the Green Doors of CFLRS yet?  (i.e. have you completed, started BMQ?)

If not...why are you giving advice on what someone needs/doesn't need, should/shouldn't do?

See, its like this.  August 9th, I have to take an Air Canada flight to Toronto.  I am not a pilot. Therefore, you won't see me in the cockpit, giving advice on things I know nothing about, such as how to fly a plane, land a plane, what to do on take-off, things like that.


----------



## freakerz

Only thing I bought prior to Canex are hangers.
I'm bringing electric razor (head), swiffers, wet ones and transparent soap.

I intend to not cheat with a 2nd kit, only cheats are the transparent soap and swiffers.  :-*

Do y'all know if we can bring our own pillow?


----------



## Thermal

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> 1 question for you.  Have you graced the Green Doors of CFLRS yet?  (i.e. have you completed, started BMQ?)


No, not yet.



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> If not...why are you giving advice on what someone needs/doesn't need, should/shouldn't do?


It was not an advice. It was my speech of general common sense with reference to the joining instruction that is addressed to every recruits heading for the St-Jean green doors. If you look at my comment again, you will see that non of it says anything about "needs/doesn't need, should/shouldn't do" outside of the guidelines of the CFLRS' joining instruction. (For example, above person was wondering if we need to bring a pocket knife - well, this is what it says on the instruction - Fire arms or edged weapons (switch-blade knives, knives with blades longer than 6 inches) are prohibited.



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> See, its like this.  August 9th, I have to take an Air Canada flight to Toronto.  I am not a pilot. Therefore, you won't see me in the cockpit, giving advice on things I know nothing about, such as how to fly a plane, land a plane, what to do on take-off, things like that.


See, it would be like this. August 9th, I have to take an Air Canada flight to Toronto. I should be on time for check-ins. Bring my photo ID's. Sit tight and buckle up seat belt when taking off and landing. I should follow the airliners instruction when boarding an aircraft whether I am a pilot or not.


----------



## cdnsoldier1982

Don't worry. You don't need 2 of everything. If you did, the instruction would have said, bring 2 of everything or, buy 2 of everything.
Very true the instructions would say bring two of everything but let me tell you I have been in for years and still have a second set for inspections.  I am merely offering advice from my personal experience.  For obvious reasons everyone situation might be different (instructors being harsh or lenient although the latter is unlikely) as well back in the day when I graced those green doors we were allowed to keep personal items in a shoe box (one from either the boots or dress shoes you are given) that was free from inspection, so keeping a second set was simple, granted times have changed but better to have it and not need it then to need it and not have it.  Just my two cents


----------



## Thermal

cdnsoldier1982 said:
			
		

> Very true the instructions would say bring two of everything but let me tell you I have been in for years and still have a second set for inspections.  I am merely offering advice from my personal experience.  For obvious reasons everyone situation might be different (instructors being harsh or lenient although the latter is unlikely) as well back in the day when I graced those green doors we were allowed to keep personal items in a shoe box (one from either the boots or dress shoes you are given) that was free from inspection, so keeping a second set was simple, granted times have changed but better to have it and not need it then to need it and not have it.  Just my two cents



I do appreciate your advice, thank you.
Just about to leave right now, to the airport, wish me luck.  

Thermal out.


----------



## Celticgirl

lucasbutts said:
			
		

> I am leaving for my BMQ in 9 days and have purchased everything except the following :
> 
> Plastic soap dish
> plastic toothbrush
> toothpaste
> mouth wash
> dental floss
> non disposable razor with blades
> shaving cream or gel, can
> deodorant
> shampoo
> laundry detergent



All of this is available at the Canex. You may not get the brand you want/like, though, when it comes to shampoo, deodorant, or detergent.



			
				cdnsoldier1982 said:
			
		

> Very true the instructions would say bring two of everything but let me tell you I have been in for years and still have a second set for inspections.  I am merely offering advice from my personal experience.  For obvious reasons everyone situation might be different (instructors being harsh or lenient although the latter is unlikely) as well back in the day when I graced those green doors we were allowed to keep personal items in a shoe box (one from either the boots or dress shoes you are given) that was free from inspection, so keeping a second set was simple, granted times have changed but better to have it and not need it then to need it and not have it.  Just my two cents



I agree. I tried the 'not cheat' approach and almost got charged for when my shaving gel decided to spit out a tiny little bit of goop one day. A counselling is one thing, but you don't want to be charged for poor hygiene. I'm convinced that the instructors like it when candidates have a shadow kit for inspections because it makes life easier both for us and for them.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Thermal,

Good luck.  Keep it simple...do what you are told, when you are told, how you are told.

If you're wondering where that advice comes from...I used to be an Instructor at CFLRS and many other courses army-side.

Keep your stick on the ice!


----------



## Celticgirl

phionex said:
			
		

> a lot of the time on here they suggest things like swiffers, rubber gloves, 2 of everything and extra stuff is that really absolutly neded I am trying to save room.
> 
> Also do we need a pocket knife/multi tool or do we get the gerber on our fourth day?
> 
> Also does the Canex at St. Jean have things like FMP books for refill, pens, pencils, etc...
> 
> Sorry if it sounds stupid but Ive never been in a CANEX or know whats there.



You can get swiffers, Magic Erasers, gloves, etc. at the Canex. You can also get books and pens, but you will get what you need from your course staff in that regard anyway, so I really wouldn't bother spending any $$ on that. When you run out, you just send a msg through your chain of command (via the course senior or CPC) that you need more and it will magically appear.  

Not sure what you need a pocket knife for, although you may be able to get one at the Canex as well. You won't get your bayonnet until you get your rifle...somewhere around week 4/5. (I think for us it was the end of week 4 and then wpns handling was week 5.)


----------



## Thermal

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Thermal,
> 
> Good luck.  Keep it simple...do what you are told, when you are told, how you are told.
> 
> If you're wondering where that advice comes from...I used to be an Instructor at CFLRS and many other courses army-side.
> 
> Keep your stick on the ice!



Thank you very much.


----------



## jacksparrow

The trick to the saving gel can is, don't cover it immediately after use, leave it open till just before inspection. I had a shadow kit during my time and a few others did too. I was the master of making bed with hospital corners though and ironing.

For those about to go, just remember that for every unbutton shirt/jacket and thread on your your clothes, it's 25 push-ups in the middle of your hall counted out loud.

Share the duties amongst your section members, if one person is good at making beds, get the person to teach everyone or go round doing it for all of you, vice-versa.

I was in the blue sector, so that was like living in a mansion  ;D


----------



## Tempestshade

Everyone talks about having a shadow kit but exactly where would you place this? I hear that if the instructors find them they will not be exactly pleased about it.


----------



## Celticgirl

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> For those about to go, just remember that for every unbutton shirt/jacket and thread on your your clothes, it's 25 push-ups in the middle of your hall counted out loud.



Or write a 2000-word essay on why buttoning all your buttons is important.  >

Here's a tip: Check all your buttons after your inspections. Sometimes, the DS' hands slip and accidentally open a couple when they are perusing your closet. 




			
				Tempestshade said:
			
		

> Everyone talks about having a shadow kit but exactly where would you place this? I hear that if the instructors find them they will not be exactly pleased about it.



There's a personal locker space of about 1" X 1" to keep private items that you don't wish to display during an inspection. Although it is unlocked for inspection (all your locks must be on your desk), our DS never opened those little cubbies to look at what is inside. Just don't forget to lock it when you go out.


----------



## PMedMoe

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> There's a personal locker space of about *1" X 1"* to keep private items that you don't wish to display during an inspection.



I hope you meant feet and not inches!   ;D


----------



## Celticgirl

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I hope you meant feet and not inches!   ;D



hahaha!  Started drinking early today.  Yes, I definitely meant feet. 1' X 1'  ;D


----------



## aesop081

Tempestshade said:
			
		

> Everyone talks about having a shadow kit



Yeah i see evreyone talk about it, but heres my question :

I showed up in St-Jean with nothing. I didnt have a shadow/ghost kit ( i hate those terms, they are of the non-heterosexual persuasion) so how the heck did i manage to pass basic ?

Folks have to relax a bit, cease over-thinking everything. Please trust me that it will make your BMQ experience easier if you dont stress for 2 months before going. I didnt have half the information you folks get from the internet these days and still managed to pass and still be here 17 years later.

Bring whats on the list they give you, you will figure out the rest as you go........


----------



## Tempestshade

Thank you CDN Aviator.
Not having a ghost kit was what I planned from the beginning, I have no intentions of cheating the system at all. I was just questioning as I have been informed that space is limited for each individual and cannot see how people would have room for it.

Thank you for the response and I hope that everyone here listens to you.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Look, there is no such thing in basic as a new cheat or shortcut.  If there is a way to cheat, it's already been tried, most likely by the very course staff you're trying to put one over on.  If you get away with it, it's because they let you, not because you're as devious as a VC booby trap expert.  Just do as you're told, how hard is this to grasp?


----------



## aesop081

Tempestshade said:
			
		

> I have no intentions of cheating the system at all.



Its not a question of "cheating" the system or not. Its a question of new people on here panicing about stuff they dont even know if they will need or not. I guarantee you that after a week or 2, you will decide if you need something like that or not. Instead of wasting 2 months on here going on about shit you dont know about......take a deep breath and enjoy the last days of total freedom you have. Thousands of Canadians just like you folks managed to complete basic training before you and they did it without knowing too much about what they got into.



> I was just questioning



Why are you questioning anything ? have you been to BMQ ?



> I have been informed that space is limited for each individual and cannot see how people would have room for it.



Yes space is limited. You were informed correctly. But have you been there ? have you seen what space is available ? If you have not been there, how can you say people dont have the space ?



> Thank you for the response and I hope that everyone here listens to you.



The only real prep anyone going to BMQ needs to do is to get in the best physical shape they can. That will get you through the PT test at the start and will make sure that at the end of each day, you have the energy to do what is needed to be done for the next. Everything else, you will be taught there and you will figure out all the little stuff as you go.

i understand the need for information. You all want to know as much as you can. The problem is that alot of that information means nothing to you. You dont know how to put it into perspective. Sometimes, alot of information is too much.


----------



## Tempestshade

Ahh, sorry for not being clear enough. By saying that I do not wish to cheat the system I mean that I want to take away as much as I can, and if I am going to use a ghost kit in order to not have to clean my kit it takes away from what they are trying to teach me. 

But as you stated there is a need for information in everyone. I ask questions not so that I know exactly how everything will go, unlike some who live by what they are told, but as a general overview of how events may unfold, and perhaps be prepared for certain events.

Yet again, thank you for the response.


----------



## jacksparrow

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> There's a personal locker space of about 1" X 1" to keep private items that you don't wish to display during an inspection. Although it is unlocked for inspection (all your locks must be on your desk), our DS never opened those little cubbies to look at what is inside. Just don't forget to lock it when you go out.



Mine was not the padlock type, it just had a key to lock it. I always locked it for inspection and never got asked to open it, even during the captain and commandant's inspection.

I had everything in that box from cold, headache tablets, my wallet, cellphone, ghost kit, snacks et al  ;D

I am not condoning this to the newbies though. Like I said my first few inspections were impressive and they just thought am not a person to worry about.


----------



## romeokilo

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> Mine was not the padlock type, it just had a key to lock it. I always locked it for inspection and never got asked to open it, even during the captain and commandant's inspection.
> I am not condoning this to the newbies though. Like I said my first few inspections were impressive and they just thought am not a person to worry about.



But had they asked you, you would have been knee deep in bull dung. And yes, by saying that you are basically telling people, "Hey umm, I cheated mmmkay, and never got caught. But mmm, don't do it mmkay."




			
				Celticgirl said:
			
		

> There's a personal locker space of about 1" X 1" to keep private items that you don't wish to display during an inspection. Although it is unlocked for inspection (all your locks must be on your desk), our DS never opened those little cubbies to look at what is inside. Just don't forget to lock it when you go out.
> 
> I'm convinced that the instructors like it when candidates have a shadow kit for inspections because it makes life easier both for us and for them.
> 
> hey can charge you. Hygiene is serious business in basic training. A shadow kit is an absolute must. Trust me on this.
> 
> At the end of it, I was eating 2 and 3 desserts some meals just to get some fat on my body. It didn't work.



You have what is it now, six million posts on this website? And you never even finished BMOQ. And you decided that instead of learning the values of discipline, it was a far better option to cheat and lie your way to being an officer. I am actually glad you didn't make it. I do not want you as a fellow officer, because I can never trust you to not lie/cheat or slime your way around.

And while I am here, I noted that you said you could not keep up with the training and your weight loss, and decided to eat extra desserts to stay above water. Think about that again: they have all kinds of meals with nutritional value, and you (as an officer candidate, who is supposed to make smart decisions in the field) chose desserts over full courses. Of course it's not going to work. 

-------------------------

Fellas, don't cheat okay? You are going into the CF hopefully wanting this to be your #&#&@^ career! If they are paying you to iron your clothes and keep your room clean and everything in it clean, why wouldn't you? Believe me, the best militaries in the world have always been the most disciplined. Don't lie, don't cheat, just do what they say.


----------



## chris_log

romeokilo said:
			
		

> Fellas, don't cheat okay? You are going into the CF hopefully wanting this to be your #&#&@^ career! If they are paying you to iron your clothes and keep your room clean and everything in it clean, why wouldn't you? Believe me, the best militaries in the world have always been the most disciplined. Don't lie, don't cheat, just do what they say.



So you never had an 'inspection' hygene kit? Or cut corners to pass inspection? Phhh. 

I did and I'm no less of an officer (or soldier) for doing it. The staff know the candidates do it, and the candidates know they can get away with it. It's all part of 'the game' you play during BMQ/BMOQ. I'm glad I'm done with all that BS now.


----------



## Gunner98

Piper,

Cutting corners can become a deadly obsession - for you and your trenchmates.  You will never be done with the BS because you will either be leading or following throughout your career, no one gets to ride for free.


----------



## chris_log

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Piper,
> 
> Cutting corners can become a deadly obsession - for you and your trenchmates.  You will never be done with the BS because you will either be leading or following throughout your career, no one gets to ride for free.



Just because I kept a second can of shaving cream (as once you spray, it will leak) and a second bar of soap (to prevent to almost magical ability for a short and curly to appear on inspection) during BMOQ doesn't mean that I'll start cutting corners when it comes to something that actually matters. Like I said before, keeping an extra shaving kit for inspection isn't a sign that a member is going to get someone killed later on (if it was, then instructors wouldn't quietly allow it like many do now). 

And by BS I meant standing by your bunks inspections and all that other BS you go through during you initial phases of training. There's plenty of other BS to go around later (and don't I know it, already, sigh). 

I am confident in my abilities as both a follower and a leader, dspite having secretly kept an extra bar of soap and shaving cream during my time in St Jean. I take issue with the attitudes of some posters (the one I quoted) that making your life easier on inspections somehow makes you unsuitable for service in the CF, it doesn't. I'd rather serve with someone who knows how to make theirs (and everyone else's) life easier then someone with an anal-retentive goodie-two-shoes attitude (that I doubt said poster follows anyways).


----------



## romeokilo

Piper said:
			
		

> And by BS I meant standing by your bunks inspections and all that other BS you go through during you initial phases of training.



BS? You mean discipline? Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't there a reason we call this *basic* training? Basic because the CF has to be able to trust you to do this, in order to depend on you to do anything requiring a higher level of competence.



			
				Piper said:
			
		

> I take issue with the attitudes of some posters (the one I quoted) that making your life easier on inspections somehow makes you unsuitable for service in the CF, it doesn't. I'd rather serve with someone who knows how to make theirs (and everyone else's) life easier then someone with an anal-retentive goodie-two-shoes attitude (that I doubt said poster follows anyways).


Please, do explain who else's life (other than your own) did you make easier by having a secret shadow/ghost inspection kit?

I read your posts, and you seem to be someone with some experience, so I wont cross my lane. 

BMQ/BMOQ is basic training. It should not be a climb to Mount Everest. People panic far too much over basic training. 

Also, anal-retentive, goody-two-shoes, BINGO! How did you know?


----------



## SupersonicMax

If you ain't cheating, you ain't trying!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Piper said:
			
		

> And by BS I meant standing by your bunks inspections and all that other BS you go through during you initial phases of training. There's plenty of other BS to go around later (and don't I know it, already, sigh).



You don't get out much do you?

Those inspections don't end with BMQ/BMOQ.


----------



## Celticgirl

romeokilo said:
			
		

> You have what is it now, six million posts on this website? And you never even finished BMOQ. And you decided that instead of learning the values of discipline, it was a far better option to cheat and lie your way to being an officer. I am actually glad you didn't make it. I do not want you as a fellow officer, because I can never trust you to not lie/cheat or slime your way around.



Nice.  :



> And while I am here, I noted that you said you could not keep up with the training and your weight loss, and decided to eat extra desserts to stay above water. Think about that again: they have all kinds of meals with nutritional value, and you (as an officer candidate, who is supposed to make smart decisions in the field) chose desserts over full courses. Of course it's not going to work.



I don't know where I said I chose desserts over full courses. I ate very nutritionally, actually. Salads with every meal. Lots of whole grains and fruit. 

Go ahead and make more assumptions here about me and my potential as a leader, though. With every word you type, you give insight to others about your own.

Have a good day.


Edit: I just did some reading of my own and see that you haven't yet done a single day of BMOQ yet yourself. Interesting.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> romeokilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And while I am here, I noted that you said you could not keep up with the training and your weight loss, and decided to eat extra desserts to stay above water. Think about that again: they have all kinds of meals with nutritional value, and you (as an officer candidate, who is supposed to make smart decisions in the field) chose desserts over full courses. Of course it's not going to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where I said I chose desserts over full courses. I ate very nutritionally, actually. Salads with every meal. Lots of whole grains and fruit.
> Go ahead and make more assumptions here about me and my potential as a leader, though. With every word you type, you give insight to others about your own.
> 
> Have a good day.
Click to expand...


Hate to be the party pooper, but I think you just proved his point about your diet.  

You can't put on weight with salads, grains and fruits.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I don't know where I said I chose desserts over full courses. I ate very nutritionally, actually. Salads with every meal. Lots of whole grains and fruit.
> Go ahead and make more assumptions here about me and my potential as a leader, though. With every word you type, you give insight to others about your own.
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> 
> Hate to be the party pooper, but I think you just proved his point about your diet.
> 
> You can't put on weight with salads, grains and fruits.



Not to disagree with you George, Celtic failed to tell us what her main meals where. She only stated that in addition to the main meal she took salads, whole grains, and fruit.

This is how I read it.


----------



## Celticgirl

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I don't know where I said I chose desserts over full courses. I ate very nutritionally, actually. Salads with every meal. Lots of whole grains and fruit.
> Go ahead and make more assumptions here about me and my potential as a leader, though. With every word you type, you give insight to others about your own.
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> 
> Hate to be the party pooper, but I think you just proved his point about your diet.
> 
> You can't put on weight with salads, grains and fruits.



"Salads *with* every meal."

Oh, for heaven's sake, I give up. Some folks are just going to put their own spin on something to suit their purpose. Have at 'er...I'm off to enjoy the rest of this beautiful day...


----------



## George Wallace

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Not to disagree with you George, Celtic failed to tell us what her main meals where. She only stated that in addition to the main meal she took salads, whole grains, and fruit.
> 
> This is how I read it.



I suppose you could be correct.  How many times, though, have you seen that to be a person's only diet in the mess?  They are there.  Celticgirl has responded, but still leaves us in the dark.  Did she eat anything that would have added weight, or did she stick to the "Diet"?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

True that George, six of one and half a dozen of another.....


----------



## lucasbutts

Since everyones already on the topic, how is the food in the mess? Ive been told very different things. I am not a very large guy, but my appetite is very large and my metabolism is very fast. Am I going to be able to eat whenever I have free time or only at specific times? regardless, I am sure I will survive...


----------



## Nfld Sapper

There are set times for eating.

Example: Gagetown H33

B 0600-0800 (but I think its open later now)
L 1100-1300.
S 1600-1800


----------



## Tempestshade

lucasbutts said:
			
		

> Since everyones already on the topic, how is the food in the mess? Ive been told very different things. I am not a very large guy, but my appetite is very large and my metabolism is very fast. Am I going to be able to eat whenever I have free time or only at specific times? regardless, I am sure I will survive...



I still have yet to go to my BMQ but have eaten at various mess's many times throughout my life. I must say that the food is excellent, I have not encountered bad food at a mess.


----------



## SupersonicMax

You're lucky...


----------



## Bucky

lucasbutts said:
			
		

> Since everyones already on the topic, how is the food in the mess? Ive been told very different things. I am not a very large guy, but my appetite is very large and my metabolism is very fast. Am I going to be able to eat whenever I have free time or only at specific times? regardless, I am sure I will survive...



They say that, in the Army, the food is mighty fine.


----------



## lucasbutts

Bucky said:
			
		

> They say that, in the Army, the food is mighty fine.



".....A pea rolled of the table and killed a friend of mine... Oh I don't want no more of army life.. hey mom I wanna go, back to Ontario, hey mom I wanna go hooo-oome!"


aha but thanks for the response, I guess im just gonna have to eat a lot on the set times... looking forward to the fooood!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

lucasbutts said:
			
		

> ".....A pea rolled of the table and killed a friend of mine... Oh I don't want no more of army life.. hey mom I wanna go, back to Ontario, hey mom I wanna go hooo-oome!"
> 
> 
> aha but thanks for the response, I guess im just gonna have to eat a lot on the set times... looking forward to the fooood!



And you won't get lots of time to eat.


----------



## Roy Harding

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> And you won't get lots of time to eat.



Truer words were never spoken.  Learn to inhale your meals - chewing is optional.


----------



## lucasbutts

I come from a family of big eaters... i might as well have been born without teeth they just take up more room in there


----------



## observor 69

I am a slow eater and the only way I survived my last leadership course was by putting peanut butter and jam sandwiches in my parka pockets.
It also served as breakfast.

Honest !


----------



## Gunner98

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> If you ain't cheating, you ain't trying!



There is not much you can cheat at when you are going supersonic and live to tell about is there Max?  

lucas - I would not worry about how the food tastes - you won't have time to savour it, so fill your cakehole and stick to the timings you are given by the Directing Staff.


----------



## 4Feathers

romeokilo said:
			
		

> You have what is it now, six million posts on this website? And you never even finished BMOQ. And you decided that instead of learning the values of discipline, it was a far better option to cheat and lie your way to being an officer. I am actually glad you didn't make it. I do not want you as a fellow officer, because I can never trust you to not lie/cheat or slime your way around.
> 
> -------------------------



So what I am reading here is that it's OK to cheat and slime your way around as an NCM???  Good luck with your basic, I am sure the NCMs instructing you will be happy to read your post. Some of the best Officers I have met came from the ranks, and the good ones who didn't were humble enough to realize that without a great Sr NCO by their side they would be in a world of hurt.


----------



## romeokilo

4Feathers said:
			
		

> Some of the best Officers I have met came from the ranks, and the good ones who didn't were humble enough to realize that without a great Sr NCO by their side they would be in a world of hurt.



Agree. Totally. Never meant to down NCMs, they are our backbone.


----------



## SupersonicMax

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> There is not much you can cheat at when you are going supersonic and live to tell about is there Max?



Oh believe me, there are ways to "cheat", or use all of your ressources to put it in a more "PC" way.  As long as you play by the rules (and obviously, you better know the rules if you want to do that), it shows that you think outside the box and use all the ressources available to you.  AFAIK, there was no rules saying you cannot use 2 sets of things on Basic Training.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Piper said:
			
		

> So you never had an 'inspection' hygene kit? Or cut corners to pass inspection? Phhh.
> 
> I did and I'm no less of an officer (or soldier) for doing it. The staff know the candidates do it, and the candidates know they can get away with it. It's all part of 'the game' you play during BMQ/BMOQ. I'm glad I'm done with all that BS now.





You know what,


I agree with Piper on this one.


Sorry, as much as Piper, and I do not see eye to eye on a lot of threads, I call BS on people who have never tried to outsmart the staff on course.

I remember doing the same, with the Shave kit on my ISCC, to the point of washing the spare bar of soap so it looked like I used it.  Made the bed, and slept on my ridge rest with my ranger blanket.  Tell me no one has done that?  These tricks have been done since the days of the Roman Legion.

Cutting corners?  What about finding easier ways of accomplishing the mission!  I will be candid when I say that I find Piper to be quite the Pratt in some threads, however, he is bang on in this one.

dileas

tess


----------



## cdnsoldier1982

I would also have to agree with Piper on this one.    You call it cutting corners I call it saving time for other things that may require far more attention than worrying wether my shaving cream can is going to leak (as they always will) I would rather spend the extra few hours cleaning my rifle, or making sure my other kit is battle ready.  The course staff know that people have their Ghost/Shadow kits if you think for one second they don't your living in a dream world.  If your overall ability of a soldier was in question you bet they would find your ghost kit in a second or find other things to make your life hell and make you want to VR.  Being a MCpl myself I have participated on a few inspections and I actually laugh at the end of the day when other young Pte. think they have pulled a fast one on me, when in reality I let things like that slide.  This is my fave quote and says it best "No battle ready unit has passed inspection and no inspection ready unit has passed battle" At the end of the day I would rather have a soldier who thinks outside the box and See's solutions to the problem (he is more than likely to save my @ss in tight spot).  Again this is my two cents I am sure other opinions will vary from mine.


----------



## FastEddy

romeokilo said:
			
		

> But had they asked you, you would have been knee deep in bull dung. And yes, by saying that you are basically telling people, "Hey umm, I cheated mmmkay, and never got caught. But mmm, don't do it mmkay."
> 
> 
> You have what is it now, six million posts on this website? And you never even finished BMOQ. And you decided that instead of learning the values of discipline, it was a far better option to cheat and lie your way to being an officer. I am actually glad you didn't make it. I do not want you as a fellow officer, because I can never trust you to not lie/cheat or slime your way around.
> 
> And while I am here, I noted that you said you could not keep up with the training and your weight loss, and decided to eat extra desserts to stay above water. Think about that again: they have all kinds of meals with nutritional value, and you (as an officer candidate, who is supposed to make smart decisions in the field) chose desserts over full courses. Of course it's not going to work.
> 
> -------------------------




Your so full of sh.t you must perpetually carry around a roll of toilet paper.

How dare you say your glad that a member didn't make it at BMOQ. six million posts or not.

You don't even have a clue what Discipline or Inspections are  you should have went through the C Pro C School at Borden.

Shadow Kit, you forget one simple fact, what you are laying out, you had to get it to that state for inspection and your smart enough to leave it in that state so you can devote your time to more important matters of Soldiering.

Piper also gets my vote.


----------



## gcclarke

Basic training is in many ways, a crash course in economics. The art of the allocation of limited resources. During basic training, the resource that is limited is time, time, time, and time. Later on in your career, it'll be manpower, materiel, and budget. But the time one is probably the best teacher, as it is impossible to get more of it. 

So, when there aren't enough hours in the day to do everything you need to do, what are your options? Well, during basic, you can sleep less (Probably a bad idea), spend less time eating (Assuming you can make the transition from inhaling food to having it shot down your throat with a cannon), do the tasks that you're required to do faster (With the likely result that you'll do a shoddier job), and attempt to cut back on the work required. 

Most people that I've seen go through have done some combination of the above. Personally, I had a spare shaving kit, and while I did not have a spare soap, I simply used my shampoo en lieu of the bar soap. When warm enough, I would also usually sleep under a fire blanket, and wearing my PT gear, rather than mess up my sheets. As I mentioned, the majority of people on my course did something similar. And the course staff apparently had better things to worry about than whether we were using some sneaky tricks to allow us to allocate more time towards the shining of shoes or the learning of first aid. 

At the end of the day, being able to figure out what work is important, and needs your attention, and what work is less so can be a very important lesson. Perfection is an impossible standard. Striving for it at all times is as sure to set yourself up for failure as not bothering to make an attempt in the first place.


----------



## George Wallace

;D

You know that all of you are saying the same thing, and calling each other names over it.  Some are calling it "Cheating", while others are calling it "Economy of work".  You are all saying the same thing.

 :nod:


----------



## Gunner98

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Oh believe me, there are ways to "cheat", or use all of your ressources to put it in a more "PC" way.  As long as you play by the rules (and obviously, you better know the rules if you want to do that), it shows that you think outside the box and use all the ressources available to you.  AFAIK, there was no rules saying you cannot use 2 sets of things on Basic Training.



Call me old fashioned in my thnking. When I was a Company Commander at the Recruit School in Cornwallis, you had one personal box (your oxford shoe box in fact) in your barrack box and you no access to your personal kit except on weekends when you had earned a pass.  Now if everyone is doing it and the staff permit it then it is not really cheating.  We cut to the chase at the Battle School in Shilo your drawer layout was comprised of nothing but dummy kit and included a condom for all students regardless of gender.

As far as time being the most critical resource, I think prioritization is - your inbox will never be empty for long, your learning never ends and whether it is your brain, your heart or your lungs that quits first we will all die one day.  So I concede, we are not doing basic training in Cornwallis any more and if the only cheating your doing is having dummy kit, sleeping on top your bed in your PT gear and using shampoo instead of soap. Then you are not really cutting corner you are placing time as a higher priority than comfort and hygiene.  In my experience that extra time is spent sleeping, smoking and joking rather than on team work tasks such as helping others struggling with their studies, kit and quarters.


----------



## Loachman

romeokilo said:
			
		

> You have what is it now, six million posts on this website? And you never even finished BMOQ.



Judging by your empty profile and certain posts of yours, it is apparent that she has got further than you.



> And you decided that instead of learning the values of discipline, it was a far better option to cheat and lie your way to being an officer. I am actually glad you didn't make it. I do not want you as a fellow officer, because I can never trust you to not lie/cheat or slime your way around.



Here's something for you to consider: You haven't made it yet, either.

Should you not, don't look to me for sympathy. I'll actually be chuckling, with the occasional guffaw tossed in for good measure.

I'm not seeing you as somebody that I would want as a fellow officer with the attitude that you are displaying.



> And while I am here, I noted that you said you could not keep up with the training and your weight loss, and decided to eat extra desserts to stay above water. Think about that again: they have all kinds of meals with nutritional value, and you (as an officer candidate, who is supposed to make smart decisions in the field) chose desserts over full courses. Of course it's not going to work.



Try reading what she ACTUALLY wrote, which she subsequently explained further. "Think about that again:" ("as an officer candidate, who is supposed to" be able to COMMUNICATE clearly - which includes RECEPTION as well as transmission...). Also, going back to your reference to lying above, provide me, please, an example wherein Celticgirl lied about anything.



> Fellas, don't cheat okay? You are going into the CF hopefully wanting this to be your #&#&@^ career! If they are paying you to iron your clothes and keep your room clean and everything in it clean, why wouldn't you?



The last time that I checked, Maid was not a trade.

On BMOQ, one is learning to be an effective leader. That includes such things as time management, prioritization of effort, and imaginative solutions to problems.

If candidates were simply being paid to iron clothes and maintain rooms and equipment, a lot of time and effort money could be saved by cutting out the stuff of lesser importance.

And the physical ability to store a few non-use inspection-only items would be completely non-existant. If staff wanted to, they could easily ensure that nobody had an extra bar of soap or can of shaving cream. Think about it.

Yes, I said "think".



> Believe me, the best militaries in the world have always been the most disciplined. Don't lie, don't cheat, just do what they say.



Blind discipline will not win anything, but there have been some excellent cheaters who have won some significant and well-known battles through the ages.

I think that Celticgirl has far more going for her than you have, unless you wake up.

Enjoy your shortcut-less BMOQ, and your eventual but obviously-guaranteed sainthood.

Oh - and anybody here who might be a course-mate of his: Let us know how long he lasts before breaking down and "cheating", in even the most minor of ways.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

WOW!

I can't believe something as simple as a 'shadow shave kit' has stirred up this hornets nest.  

I better go to Supply and get issued some safety goggles; the amount of mud being thrown around by some people is amazing.

I noticed that most some of the mud-slinging is coming from people who have less TI (thats Time-In for you newbies...) than the friggin' socks I am wearing today.

 :


----------



## romeokilo

Yeah,

I think I will concede this round to all the armchair internet warriors here. I cannot believe so many people defending someone who condones cheating so openly.

Sainthood or not, I am done with these forums.

Armchair-warriors 1, Romeokilo 0. Good luck with your endeavours.


----------



## Kat Stevens

I think my previous post came off all wrong.  What I tried to say was, that instructors expect you to try finding an easier way, and are almost disappointed if you don't at least put in some effort.  It's a cat-and-mouse game, just know that they can pounce at any time if playing with you gets boring.  On my JLC, back in the mists of time, we kept on getting jacked for the washrooms.  When my turn came as course senior, I had the washroom guys spray a mild bleach solution out of a windex bottle in the air 5 mins before inspection... no jacking that day, as the washrooms smelled a lot cleaner than they probably were.  After the inspection my Course WO said to me "I wondered how long it would take for someone to do the ol' bleach spray trick."  I was probably the oldest guy on the course, and came through when inspections were far more, umm, vigorous.  By the way, the real, but unspoken, motto of the engineers is "there must be an easier way."


----------



## gcclarke

Since I was curious, I had a quick look through the CFLRS student standing orders, and wasn't able to find anything that particuraly prohibited the use of ghost kit. Nor anything stating that students shall not sleep above their covers. 

Not that I suggest trying to be a rules lawyer with your DS if / when you get caught.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Since I was curious, I had a quick look through the CFLRS student standing orders, and wasn't able to find anything that particuraly prohibited the use of ghost kit. Nor anything stating that students shall not sleep above their covers.
> 
> Not that I suggest trying to be a rules lawyer with your DS if / when you get caught.



Quick story.  Basic Trg, '89.  Week 7, CI's (Chief Instructor, a Lt Cmdr who did the inspection in his whites ffs) Inspection.  The night before the inspection, we were told by our Squad NCO in our nightly O Gp "...and you WILL sleep under your blankets tonight!".

So, following orders, we all took turns sleeping on the floors under the bottom bunk (which was *under our blankets*, as per orders) as we were on "shifts" doing kit and quarters the entire night before our Pennant Inspection.

We passed the inspection, and got our Platoon Pennant.


----------



## Journeyman

romeokilo said:
			
		

> Sainthood or not, I am done with these forums.
> 
> Armchair-warriors 1, Romeokilo 0. Good luck with your endeavours.


Wow, that was pretty theatrical; I miss you already  :'(


----------



## Loachman

I bet that you haven't really left...



			
				romeokilo said:
			
		

> I cannot believe so many people defending someone who condones cheating so openly.



You completely fail to understand.

It's not cheating when it's condoned/expected (to a degree, at least) by course staff.

Any twit can blindly follow rules that may or may not make sense. 

Officer candidates are not evaluated on blindly following rules.

If you're unaware who Douglas Bader is, look him up. He said "Rules are for the obedience of fools and the guidance of wise men".



> Sainthood or not, I am done with these forums.



Quitter.

And before you showed me where Celticgirl allegedly lied, too.



> Armchair-warriors 1, Romeokilo 0. Good luck with your endeavours.



"Armchair-warriors", eh?

Got a mirror handy?

Some of us not taking your side have actually been doing this for a few years - check our profiles - unlike you. You might want to consider that perhaps, just perhaps, we might have a clue or three about these things that you have yet to learn, and maybe never will.


----------



## GAP

According to Jackie Gleason (aka: Fats Domino) "The past is far better remembered than lived"

that being the case, I distinctly remember Marine Boot Camp (not BMQ!!) as all daisys and roses..(we were the ditzy daisys and the DI's all wore Rose Colored Glasses... ;D )


----------



## gaspasser

I've been keeping an eye on this one since post 1, and did some backtracking to keep up on the conversation.  Obviously, there are some "old times" here with some very good advise on how to get thru life on BMQ; and some not too smart, overly pc airheads who won't listen.  Most of what these guys are telling you is not cheating but how to get thru the day without extra work, drill or further attention from the DS's.  Shadow shaving kits, shadow soap and toothbrush, rubber bands to keep the sheets tight, et al are just ways to keep you out of the main sites of the DS. And make your day a bit more easier.   
Back in the day, when Cornwallis was a Recruit Depot, many of my platoon mates bunks and lockers went flying out the window because their kit was substandard.  My section lucked in because we were on the bottom floor, but you could see it in the MCpl's faces that they wanted to.  This was also the time of starting to be pc and a kinder-gentler way of doing things.  I've seen the face of "I should just punch you and be done with it" many times.  And we all said..."Thank you for improving my slack and idle body and mind, Master Corporal."
Folks, the whole process is a game, play the game and be done with it.  Don't play the game, well, just move on to something else that's less stressful in your life.  
All these games are there to improve your ability to adapt to change, teach you tolerance, and build charactor.  IF you don't want some, WalMart is hiring    :threat:  
BYTD :2c:


----------



## Eye In The Sky

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Back in the day, when Cornwallis was a Recruit Depot, many of my platoon mates bunks and lockers went flying out the window because their kit was substandard.





> And we all said..."Thank you for improving my slack and idle body and mind, Master Corporal."



Ahh, the memories!   ;D


----------



## benny88

Are we on this ghost kit thing again?

There are many persons on this site who are riding quite a high horse about "cheating" (even in the face of comments from people with more experience by an order of magnitude) , and to those people, take notice:

The attitude that you will try your best will get you far, but not as far as a little common sense. If you think an extra bar of soap is cheating, you have none. I suggest you pick it up before CFLRS, they don't sell it in the Canex.


----------



## jacksparrow

romeokilo said:
			
		

> But had they asked you, you would have been knee deep in bull dung. And yes, by saying that you are basically telling people, "Hey umm, I cheated mmmkay, and never got caught. But mmm, don't do it mmkay."



You are a nincompoop. Like others have said on here, that is not a big deal, it was just a time saver and one less thing to worry about, when there are more tangible things like studying for a very important PO that you have the next day, when you still have section duty to do and can't go to bed until 11pm and have to wake up at 5am.


----------



## romeokilo

Ok, before we continue bashing me, let me say a fewthings.
1) I do not condone cheating, making it easier on everyone I agree with.
2) I am afraid of cheating for from what I've read here and seen on Basic Up, if one person messes up the entire platoon (often, but not always) pays for it.
3) I have nothing personal against anyone, not SupersonicMax, not even Celticgirl.
4) I am a nincompoop. This I will agree with because I have ZERO experience, and yet I talk the talk. 
5) This will be my last post. I will post next in January, (if and) when I have completed my BMOQ. I want to walk the walk now.
To those I offended, I apologize. Never meant to bash either officers or NCMs.

Good day everyone, and good luck.

Now, let's hammer romeokilo some more.


----------



## Roy Harding

OK folks.  That's enough.  

There are differences of opinion here - as well as differences of philosophy, and that's fine.  The personal name calling, however, does not reflect well on ANY of you indulging in it.  

Stop it now.  Failure to do so will result in DS action.  

Roy Harding 
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Celticgirl

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Since I was curious, I had a quick look through the CFLRS student standing orders, and wasn't able to find anything that particuraly prohibited the use of ghost kit. Nor anything stating that students shall not sleep above their covers.



Exactly right. There is no actual stipulation against having a shadow kit. I would never suggest for a moment that our DS were stupid enough to think people didn't have spare soap and shaving cream. As I mentioned previously, they never opened our private cubbies during inspection. They knew what was in them, especially since some of us were dumb enough to leave a lock unlocked at least once before heading downstairs to meet a timing. (They don't throw your stuff out the window anymore, but they do 'fluff it up' for you a bit.  ;D)

Romeo Kilo's comments are harsh, but I have no doubt that his own DS will straighten out any attitude problem shortly after his course commences. Wait for it. 

Loachman...cheers. And thank you. :cheers:


----------



## Loachman

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Loachman...cheers. And thank you.



You're welcome.

But you can best thank me by succeeding this time, as I know you can.

And it may surprise you to know, Romeokilo, but I wish for the same thing for you - and that you learn something deeper in the process.


----------



## Celticgirl

Loachman said:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> But you can best thank me by succeeding this time, as I know you can.



I can and I will.


----------



## chris_log

I can't believe I missed all that, especially a forum nemesis agreeing with me.   

Good luck Celticgirl, don't let stick-in-the-muds get you down. 

And for the record, 48th, I take offence to the Pratt label. Call me anything you wish except for the same name used by that arrogant douche on The Hills (I'm not that bad).


----------



## the 48th regulator

Piper said:
			
		

> I can't believe I missed all that, especially a forum nemesis agreeing with me.
> 
> Good luck Celticgirl, don't let stick-in-the-muds get you down.
> 
> And for the record, 48th, I take offence to the Pratt label. Call me anything you wish except for the same name used by that arrogant douche on The Hills (I'm not that bad).




Alright, alright, fair enough......I just love using old words that are no longer spoken....lemme see,  well you know what...I also agreed with your view over in that right wing thread....so that should cancel out finding another word  

dileas

tess


btw, that 400 Pipe band is actually pretty good at practice, adn they seem laid back too.


----------



## Loachman

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> that 400 Pipe band is actually pretty good at practice, adn they seem laid back too.



'Tis a quality band, and the first Canadian pipe band to invade Russia.


----------



## gaspasser

:warstory:  ...and the rest of the story Loachman... op:


----------



## chris_log

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Alright, alright, fair enough......I just love using old words that are no longer spoken....lemme see,  well you know what...I also agreed with your view over in that right wing thread....so that should cancel out finding another word



You've really got to keep up with the times, Spencer Pratt is the modern embodiement of the oft hated 'd-bag' (my succession of girlfriends watch that show religiously). I'm not quite as bad as him (although I have an affinity for colourful button-ups and polos as this Pratt character does...albeit with the collar un-popped).  

Mtv.ca, check it out. Be warned, your blod pressure will rise exponentially. 



> btw, that 400 Pipe band is actually pretty good at practice, adn they seem laid back too.



Indeed, I have heard very good things and was in contact with the PM today. I'm still kicking myself for not remembering that they were in Borden. I thought they only practiced in Toronto (they practice in both spots apparently). At least I have a place to practice for the summer....I'm sure my upcoming Borden roommate is thankfull.


----------



## Kat Stevens

"Pratt" is a very old British term, equating roughly to "ass".  It has nothing to do with that IQ reducing MTV crapfest.


----------



## chris_log

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> "Pratt" is a very old British term, equating roughly to "***".  It has nothing to do with that IQ reducing MTV crapfest.



I know the term. 

Interesting coincidence though, don't ya think?


----------



## Kat Stevens

I'm sure we have one of his ancestors to thank.


----------



## chris_log

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I'm sure we have one of his ancestors to thank.



Just saying the word out loud is grating to the ears.


----------



## lucasbutts

"Re: Canex and Prep Gear" .... has reduced to talk about the WORST television program to ever be on TV!? My heart is sinking into my gut just thinking about it... Giddy cell phone/shoulder bag addicted girls and a whole fleet of "pratts" in their hurting polo shirts...

screw "pratt".. bring back "zeeek!"


----------



## Good2Go

Aiiight... I am NOT trying to re-ignite the witch-burning that has been going on in the last week or so, but back to the whole DESSERT thingy with Celtic Girl:

On BMOQ (and BMQ) you have maybe 10-15 mins to CHOOSE and EAT at any given mealtime.  If you are a vegetarian (like Celtic Girl) your choices -- if you even have time to search out the vegetarian options (usually nutritionally deficit processed pasta plus sauce) -- are fairly limited.  Add to that CG's height and weight (very slim), her only choice in order NOT to lose weight was to eat extra desserts.  When I was on crse (and I am NOT a vegetarian) I had to eat extra desserts (combined with a fairly balanced protein/carb diet with lots of fruits/vegs etc which equal vitamins/minerals/and all the body needs) in order not to lose too much weight and have all of the subsequent probs that come with that.  IOW when the body is calorie deprived the fuel needs to come from somewhere, and slimmies like CG and myself can not afford to have the body use muscle to fuel itself.  Ergo, the desserts.  Now, in *normal* life there are other solutions, but give the lady a break!

Ghost kit... good grief I *hate* that term.  Recruits are not fooling DS and recruits of any merit understand this.  It is all a little game that everyone knows about.  My DS checked those little things (eg shaving cream), but DS has its ways of determining "attention to detail" and the dimensions of this-that-and-the-other plus the state of one's footwear and DEUs tell the story.  No doubt usually the whole story of time spent on kit/room prep.  (Especially whether or not there was dust within the jams of the windows -- oh, I hate windows).

What does surprise me, though, is all of the candidates who do NOT sleep IN the sheets, YET their beds STILL looked like "a dog's breakfast" the next day:  blankets / sheets not pulled over very taut to get rid of the wrinkles and corners not at 45.  Now THERE is a lack of attention to detail.

Celtic Girl has never purported to be what she isn't.  Kindly read her posts before going after her -- which is what the grand majority of you have done.  'Nuff said but I sincerely think it is worth mentioning.

G2G out.


----------



## gaspasser

G2G, well said and I fully back you up. 
It's quite obvious from some of the posts that there are still some "namby-pambys" getting in and poisoning the others with their bs pc rhetoric.
I'm still amazed at the lack of discipline and feeling of superiority among some new troops: when, one day some years ago, a newly no hook pte told me to f.o....yes, I did spit and sputter and proceeded to speak to his WO, who politely informed said new pte about how to speak to someone who is servicing your aircraft with a big yellow truck. 
I hope some of the new recruits are paying attention to some of the advise given here.  CelticGirl has her head screwed on right and tight and will do well and go far, because she knows the first rule of keeping you head up, ears open and mouth shut.
If you want pc-ness, welcome to Walmart.  This is the military/army/navy/airforce, you give up certain rights to belong....There's No Life Like It!!!...and I Don't Regret the Day~~
  pheww       :2c:


----------



## philr1960

Just curious can it be a digital pic frame


----------



## daftandbarmy

You may not get a reply as the last note posted was in 2005. Then again.....


----------



## mariomike

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> But I did get blown ashore.


----------



## tristismilitis

Try to stick to the list! 
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/index-eng.asp#Ad
You'll just get hassled if you have wildly different kit from everyone else. Plus most of the digital frames I've seen are not cheap and need to be plugged in. For the most part you don't want anything expensive that could 'grow legs' and if there is a power outlet nearby it will be for your standard desk lamp and your standard alarm clock that sit next to your standard 5x7 frame with your standard photo of your standard family. Just my 2 cents. Good luck & have fun


----------



## George Wallace

tristismilitis said:
			
		

> Try to stick to the list!
> http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/index-eng.asp#Ad
> You'll just get hassled if you have wildly different kit from everyone else. Plus most of the digital frames I've seen are not cheap and need to be plugged in. For the most part you don't want anything expensive that could 'grow legs' and if there is a power outlet nearby it will be for your standard desk lamp and your standard alarm clock that sit next to your standard 5x7 frame with your standard photo of your standard family. Just my 2 cents. Good luck & have fun



In other words:  "Uniformity".


----------



## FDO

On the day you enrol you will be given a kit list for BMQ/BMOQ. Follow the list. Once Basic is over you will be sent to your next base. When all your training is over and you are posted to your first permanent job you can have all the rest of your stuff sent to you. DO NOT over pack for BMQ/BMOQ You won't need it but still have to lug it around.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Small point, *lugging it around* includes moving it from your vehicle to the Green Doors, and then to whatever part of the Mega you will be quartered in.  If you end up on the top floor on the opposite end of the complex from the Green Doors, that can be a long haul.  Keep in mind, you aren't allowed to use the elevators during all of this.


----------



## Greymatters

Necro-post mobbing in progress...
:clubinhand: :clubinhand: :clubinhand: :clubinhand: :clubinhand: :clubinhand: :clubinhand: :clubinhand: :clubinhand:

Three most important rules to remember for what you bring:
1. You are going to be taught the military culture; not how to be a robot, but how to conform your personal non-physical expression to a level acceptable for the military and your future career.   
2. Anything 'unusual' is going to get ridden like a raw pony.  Avoid bringing leopard-striped underwear or anything else you wouldn't want on public display, because everything you bring is potentially open to inspection.
3. Have a sense of humour about it.  Anything unusual will draw comments, many of them embarrassing to the owner of said object, as part of making a point to the entire course.  You can try to avoid being that example, but sometimes it ends up being you anyway.


----------



## rdubbed

Re: Underwear (cotton)

Do they have to be cotton? Really? I haven't worn "tighty whities" in about 10 years!

I wear Under Armour boxers because I chafe everywhere. I have muscular legs!

I understand that I can use bodyglide / vaseline, but do I have any options?


----------



## ryka007

From what i was told the underwear you bring with you is for your personal time so i don't really think it matters. They provide you with military underwear from what i was told but this is not first hand information so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Jesus H fuckin' christ!

Bring what is on the list.  Whatever it says on the list...BRING IT!  Whether you wear it or not, it will be part of your kit layout for inspections.  

Example:  On my CLC course we had to have 2 x underwear, briefs for our layout (with NO action-tracks on them I'll add  ) for our locker layout.  I wore spandex biker shorts under my combat pants (it was really hot, sweaty and those rock for not having chaffing problems).  Whether or not I wore them, they didn't check...other than what was in my locker for inspection, to which uniformity was the goal.

Don't start questioning everything.  IF the staff says "you will have your PT gear, including swimwear and your fighting order in your green locker for tomorrow"...don't think...just fuckin' do it!! 

The staff from the Commanding Officer on down to Pte Bloggins in the Orderly Room have put lots of time into running BMQs/supporting the trg at CFLRS.  Just go with the goddamn Joining Instructions word for word, m'k?

 ;D


----------



## danteh

Well I just came back from my swearing-in ceremony and we talked with the corporal for a good 4 hours and one thing that we talked *alot* about was what to bring and what to wait to buy there. Really he only said to bring your civi clothes and your bathroom stuff like shaving cream, razors, shampoo etc. He said DO NOT buy locks, bootshin kits, towels or any of that stuff because they will just tell you to put them in your lockup because they need to be the right type. I was surprised about the locks but he said they want their locks. Mind you this is for me going to Borden in 3 days, I dont know about St. Jean.

One question I have which I didnt think to ask was, for the classroom bits do we need to bring our own binders with paper and stuff or do they provide them?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

So, this Cpl is staff at CFLRS or NRTD Borden?  NOT.  I am sure if the Commandant at CFLRS and his staff wanted you to do that stuff, that would be in the Joining Instructions.  Let me ask you this, if you tell Sgt Mean-Guy, who is your Platoon 2 i/c, "Well, Cpl Bloggins at the CFRC said..." he or she WILL tell you...

"I don't GIVE A FUCK what Cpl Bloggins told you!"

They will provide you with your PP & S (pens, pencils & stationary).  Was binders and stuff on the Joining Instructions????  

READ

AND

FOLLOW

THE 

JOINING

INSTRUCTIONS!



 :brickwall:


----------



## danteh

I do not understand why you are acting like a prick. For your information, the corporal was a supervising instructor at St. Jean he told us that there are stuff in the joining instructions like Locks, bootshine kit towels, iron, bootstraps, lint brushes etc that they are ALL a waste of money to buy before you goto BMQ because they need to be the right locks, the right bootshine kit, the right towels, irons (because I am going to Borden he told us dont even bother bringing one because they have a whole room full of irons). I dont want to start anything, but I would rather listen to the person who is explaining from his experience from the past two months at the recruit school rather than a document that has not been updated to this year. The reason why everyone is given an advance on their first paycheck is because you *will* have to buy, or re-buy 90% of the stuff you brought along with you because it needs to be right.

By all means, buy everything on your list but from what I was told yesterday, while there were 3 other MCCs to confirm, you only need the essentials like your bathroom stuff and clothes. There was a guy there who said in a question that he was asking about what is available to buy at the canex because he bought everything execpt one item, the corporal AND the 3 MCCs said that was a bad idea and a waste of money because you will have to re-buy almost everything to match your other platoon mates.

From what everyone at the swearing in ceremony was told, all you need to bring is;

Toothpaste
Mouthwash
Floss
Razor w/ blades
Shaving Cream
Deodorant
Shampoo
Laundry Soap
civi Clothes (2 pairs of Casual Clothes, 1 pair of your regular night on the town clothes)
Battery powered alarm clock
an inexpensive watch
and a picture frame with a picture
1 Pair of running shoes

These were all the things that were stared on my sheet to bring and the rest are labeled to be bought at the canex to match everyone else.

Again, you all should do what you want, I am just offering assistance from what I was told at my information and enrollment ceremony.


----------



## aesop081

danteh said:
			
		

> For your information, the corporal was a supervising instructor at St. Jean



I guess he remustered because Corporals are not supervising instructors.


----------



## Roy Harding

danteh:  go with whatever feels right.  You'll find out soon enough that even when you're right, you're wrong.  I'm curious though - if the Cpl was such an impeccable source of information, what made you come to this thread for information?  (Don't bother answering).

EITS & Cdn Aviator:  drop it - it's not worth it.


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## aesop081

danteh said:
			
		

> I do not understand why you are acting like a prick.



Hes not. Just stating the cold hard truth.




> The reason why everyone is given an advance on their first paycheck is



They gave us an advance back when i joined in 1993, but thanks for the lesson on what its for...... :


----------



## Eye In The Sky

*sigh*

I was staff at CFLRS a few years ago.  Although I was not a Supervising Instructor Corporal  :blotto: I was a Sergeant on BMQ staff.  FYI...Cpl's aren't running the show at CFLRS or NRTD Borden.  In fact, when I was there, I don't recall there being ANY instructors that were Cpls.  But, I was in 1 of 3 Divisions so...

Buddy, if you think I am being a prick...well, man you are in for an awakening.  I am trying to HELP you by applying the KISS principle to this for you.  

I am still laughing at...



> For your information, the corporal was a supervising instructor at St. Jean


.

Man that was a good one...thanks for that!   ;D

You might think I am a prick.  I am thinking you are making something REALLY simple into something REALLY complicated.  But...what do I know.  :blotto:

Roy,

Ack.  I'll go to RLS on this one.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I have to add...*if* the powers that be ARE making everyone re-buy kit at CFLRS/NRTD Borden...HOT DAMN!  How can I get some of those CANEX shares??   8)

Atleast 1 platoon per week at each loc of just BMQ, not including all Res trg, BMOQs, call it 60ish people per serial...roughly $150-$200 per candidate...ching ching!!


----------



## rdubbed

How are you helping by crapping on my question? 
I asked a simple question and you have to go on a steroid induced rampage!
Sometimes things are presented too simple and need clarification.


----------



## FDO

In order to clear up any bad blood or confusion. 

TAKE WHAT'S ON THE F@#$%N LIST AND ONLY WHAT'S ON THE F@#$%N LIST


----------



## rdubbed

Thanks, that helped...NOT!


----------



## aesop081

rdubbed said:
			
		

> Thanks, that helped...NOT!



Take fruit of the loom, multi-coloured, 10% lycra, 90% cotton, breifs....


Feel better now ?

WTF is it with you people and over-thinking shit ?


----------



## George Wallace

rdubbed said:
			
		

> Thanks, that helped...NOT!



Having done a little instructing myself, that comment just marked you.


----------



## mellian

I always been wondering about the photo frame. Like whose picture I am going to put in? I don't even have pictures out and about my room or home, and I have no partner/SO/whatever to put in. Maybe my roller derby team? Hmm.


----------



## George Wallace

mellian said:
			
		

> I always been wondering about the photo frame. Like whose picture I am going to put in? I don't even have pictures out and about my room or home, and I have no partner/SO/whatever to put in. Maybe my roller derby team? Hmm.



 :

Buy a frame.  There is usually a photo of someone already in it.


----------



## dangerboy

A bunch of guys I was on course with just left the stock photo that came with the picture in it, mine had Darth Vader in it. The real brave one took pictures out of 40+ magazines (I would not recommend going that route).  In the end it does not really matter who's picture you have in a frame.  I would suggest something as it is easier than explaining why you don't have a picture.


----------



## Loachman

Some of us, many years ago, put sheep in ours.


----------



## owa

Loachman said:
			
		

> Some of us, many years ago, put sheep in ours.



I'm biting on this one...  What in God's name for? hahaha.


----------



## Loachman

Amusement and curiosity.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

danteh said:
			
		

> IFrom what everyone at the swearing in ceremony was told, all you need to bring is;
> 
> Toothpaste
> Mouthwash
> Floss
> Razor w/ blades
> Shaving Cream
> Deodorant
> Shampoo
> Laundry Soap
> civi Clothes (2 pairs of Casual Clothes, 1 pair of your regular night on the town clothes)
> Battery powered alarm clock
> an inexpensive watch
> and a picture frame with a picture
> 1 Pair of running shoes



The offical list from CFLRS ST JEAN:

Annex D part 1 - Civilian Clothing List

Personal Items Men And Women Quantity 
  
Plastic soap dish, same color as toothbrush case 1 
Plastic toothbrush case, same color as soap dish 1 
Toothpaste 1 
Mouth wash, max size 750ml 1 
Dental floss 1 
Non disposable razor with blades 1 
Shaving cream or gel, can 1 
Deodorant 1 
Shampoo, max size 750ml 1 
Laundry detergent, max size 2 Liters either liquid or powder 1 
Civilian sports clothing (shorts, bathing suit, T-shirts) 1 set 
Inexpensive watch 1 
Shower sandals 1 pair 
Lint brush 1 
Alarm clock 1 
Facecloth, hand towel and bath towel, dark color 1 
Iron 1 
Wide belt 1 
Photo in picture frame, 5"X 7" 1 
  
Optionnal Items Quantity 
  
Hair dryer 1 
Letter paper   
  
Note: The majority of these articles can be purchased at the Canex at your expense. 

Civilian Clothing Men  
  
Sufficient quantity for four days   
Seasonal jacket   
Casual dress pants   
Casual dress shirt with collar (short-sleeved in summer permitted)   
Casual dress shoes   
Casual sweaters    
Underwear (cotton)   
Bathing suit provided by QM   
Sports socks (cotton)    
Running shoes   
Sport shoes (non marking soles)   
T-shirts for sport)   
Sport short   
Towels (face cloth and bath towel)   

Civilian Clothing Women  
  
Sufficient quantity for four days   
Seasonal jacket   
Dresses, skirts (under knee) or casual dress pants   
Casual blouses (minimum 2 cm collar - no "low-cut" or transparent blouses)   
Pantyhose, bras, sports bras, nylons   
Casual sweaters   
Casual dress shoes (high heels or platform shoes not permitted)   
Underwear (cotton)   
Bathing suit (1 piece) provided by QM   
Sports socks (cotton)   
Running shoes   
Sneakers (non marking soles)   
T-shirts for sport   
Sport short   
Hygienic products   
Towels (face cloth and bath towel)   

The following is a list of material that will be purchased upon arrival of the candidate at the Canex in St-Jean Garrison.

Other Items (Available at the Canex Saint-Jean at your expense) 
  
Shoe shine kit: 
•Kiwi cloths (2) 
•Black Kiwi shoe polish (one large and one small tin) 
•Boot brushes (2) (soft and stiff) 
•Case or bag for shoe shine items 
   
Four combination padlocks   
One key padlock type 85/50 
Safety band for glasses 
Boot bands (2 pairs)   
18 to 20 plastic hangers (same style and colour)   
Hair net (for women, if required)


----------



## FDO

Sheep were good. Warm and soft. Helped you sleep when you count them. And velcro gloves work well! One of the guys had one on his rack on the ship. Said it reminded him of home. I never went there to visit!!


----------



## 5parta

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> The offical list from CFLRS ST JEAN:
> Annex D part 1 - Civilian Clothing List
> Personal Items Men And Women Quantity
> ......
> Running shoes
> Sport shoes (non marking soles)
> .....
> Running shoes
> Sneakers (non marking soles)



So what's the difference between running shoes, sport shoes, and sneakers?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I think it got lost in translation as the instructions are originally drawn up in french and then translated to english.


An athletic shoe is a generic name for footwear designed for sporting and physical activities.

Athletic shoes, depending on the location and the actual type of footwear, may also be referred to as trainers (British English), sandshoes, gym boots or joggers (Australian English) running shoes, runners or gutties (Canadian English, Australian English, Hiberno-English), sneakers, tennis shoes (North American English, Australian English), gym shoes, tennies, sport shoes, sneaks, or takkies (South African English) and rubber shoes (Philippine English) canvers (Nigerian English).


----------



## owa

Loachman said:
			
		

> Amusement and curiosity.



Makes sense, but I had kind of hoped there had been some sort of George Orwell type meaning behind it.


----------



## mellian

George Wallace said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Buy a frame.  There is usually a photo of someone already in it.



Of course I will get one if it is on the list, just wondering about the purpose of it and whether it will have any use to me beyond just meeting inspection requirements. I am sure they will be able to tell that it would be a photo that came with the frame if I left it in it, hence still will have to figure what to put in it that has any personal relevance to me.


----------



## aesop081

mellian said:
			
		

> I am sure they will be able to tell that it would be a photo that came with the frame if I left it in it,



Yes, they will be able to tell.

No, they will not care that it is the picture that came with the frame.

They just care that you have the frame and that there is a picture in it. They dont care wether it means anything to you or not.

How many more times will we need to say this ?

Bring a fucking frame. Leave the stock photo in it if you don't have anything else.

People come here asking questions and when they get it they spend 400 gazillion posts questioning it. if you dont want to hear the answers, quit fucking asking.


----------



## 223ofDemocracy

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yes, they will be able to tell.
> 
> No, they will not care that it is the picture that came with the frame.
> 
> They just care that you have the frame and that there is a picture in it. They dont care wether it means anything to you or not.
> 
> How many more times will we need to say this ?
> 
> Bring a ******* frame. Leave the stock photo in it if you don't have anything else.
> 
> People come here asking questions and when they get it they spend 400 gazillion posts questioning it. if you dont want to hear the answers, quit ******* asking.



 ANGERRRRR


----------



## Loachman

223ofDemocracy said:
			
		

> ANGERRRRR



Don't like that response?

Then learn to:

Read the instructions.

Follow the instructions.

Do not question every line, word, or letter in the instructions.

Fail to follow simple direction on course, and you are going to get the same type of response, but longer and louder.

You are not going into kindergarten. Nobody is going to hold your little hand every step.

The instructions given have seen a bazillion recruits successfully complete their courses and start their careers. The system is designed to do that.


----------



## FDO

I can not believe that that a future leader in the Canadian Forces is confused over a picture frame! How much clearer does it need to be? Buy a picture frame put a picture in it. IT DOES NOT MATTER WHO THE PICTURE IS OF!!! JUST GET A PICTuRE FRAME PUT A PIDCTURE IN IT!!! When you get to BMQ put the frame on the desk just like they want you to do and in 14 weeks throw the damn thing out if you want. I can't believe we are still going over this. Ever heard the term RTFQ? Read The F'n Question. Do what it says. Go to the diollar store and get one! DO not get bent out of shape over a picture frame. There is going to be lots of other stuff to get bent over. Basic is designed to get you into a military mind set. Go with it or don't go at all. Go back to CFRC and say you don't want to go because you can't find a pictrure to put in your frame. They'll understand and you will be released as an irregular enrollment. 

TGIF!
I


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Although I said I was putting this thread on RLS, I'll make this post.

To the folks on here who are new to the CF/enrolling/about to leave for BMQ/BMOQ, regardless of component, environment and trade:

1.  The people trying to help you on here have mulitple years of experience in the CF.  Most, if not all, have been instructors at various levels.  When you come on here and ask a question, then get an answer and reply with "well I was told XYZ but I thought I'd come on here and clarify", if you defend the info you were given by Cpl Bloggins at CFRC "Pickaname", why are you even coming here to ask?  Better yet, why aren't you asking the questions to the folks you were talking to in the first place?????  How many posts do you think are on here that go something like "The recruiter/Sgt/Officer told me I need to bring *insert item name*, can someone confirm that for me?"  You are starting a habit of questioning directives/orders from someone who IS in an authoritive position over you (once you are sworn in, you are subject to the CSD, Code of Service Discipline);

2.  About Joining Instructions.  The CF has many unit/schools/establishments that are part of what we call "the training system".  Each of them has published their own set of JIs.  Depending on where you go, what you are doing there (staff vs student, NCM vs Officer, etc) you may have different JIs.  JIs tell you things like mailing address, living/mess facilties, kit lists.  YOUR job is to find the JIs that apply to you for the unit/base/formation etc you are going to, and follow them.  The work of "what do I need to bring?  where will I eat?  how will I get my mail? How will Mom get ahold of me if Fluffy is sick?" is already done for you.  Someone said something that the JIs haven't been updated yet this year.  So?  So that means...NOTHING HAS CHANGED OF SIGNIFICANT IMPORTANCE.  Therefore, NO requirement to update the JIs.  Simple!  See the problem is you are thinking of things WAY over the level you should be.  Let the people who run CFLRS worry about the content of the JIs for CFLRS.  YOU should be worried that you (1) are fit enough (2) have your personal affairs sorted out so as not to disrupt your ability to focus on your training and (3) have all the requirements laid out in the JIs for your respective unit/trg establishment.  YES.  It is that simple.  If it says "cotton briefs"....bring them!  If it says "pink bunny slippers x 1 pair...bring them!  Focus on the 1, 2 and 3 I have listed about.  *Breaking News Story* when I went thru Basic a *few* years ago...I was given a list of things to bring and a list of things I needed to buy when I got there.  And *gasp* I too got a pay advance to ensure I purchased the things I needed once I got to my unit.  And guess what, I took the things on the list I was supposed to have on arrival, and then I bought the other things on the list identified to be purchased on arrival.  Bottom line?  We don't care what the JIs say.  Our advice is simple.  *Follow yours*.   Understand now that there are different directives for each base, unit etc in the CF that are specific and unique to those bases, units, etc.  Don't worry about what, say, my sub-units PT and dress policy is, much like I am not concerned with the policies that apply to CFLRS or NRTD Borden.  I have my own unit and Wing ones to follow.  Those are different from the ones of other sub-units on my Wing, also not my concern UNTIL I am working with/for/at those sub-units.  Ok?;

3.  Yes, we know you are nervous/excited/whatever.  Everyone here who is already in the CF has been thru the exact same process, either as an NCM or Officer.  We all started out as fresh recruits/OCdts in civies the first week.  How do you think we made it thru?  We learned to follow directions/orders.  Quickly, correctly.  Because of our time in and experience, we have developed above the "imposed discipline" life into the area of "self discipline".  Doing the right thing, at the right time, the right way, unsupervised and with the confidence of our superiors.  You are just starting that journey.  Start making it an easy transition by following simple orders without reading into them.  As a recruit, your job can be very simply described as this:

Do WHAT you are told, WHEN you are told, HOW you are told.

Thats it.  No more, no less need be said about it at this time.  Every task you get, that applies.  To drill.  Kit and quarters.  PT.  You name it;

4.  Understand this.  It is far more important, at this stage in your career in the CF, that you FOLLOW your orders to the letter (regardless of what they are) than it is that you understand WHY those are the orders.  The CF and your BMQ staff are trying to get you to follow orders WITHOUT QUESTION as a starting point.  Why does your pillow cover have to be 18" wide?  Who cares!    The question is..is it 18"?  Do it, don't question it.  The same principle will apply to say, handling drills for your C7 service rifle.  Actually, to pretty much everything.  First and foremost is the VERY important skill of following orders.  Quickly.  Correctly;

5.  No one is getting mad that you are asking questions.  Some of us are getting frustrated that our simple answers are then pushed aside or made complicated;

6.  For the person who thought I was being a prick.  Boy.  Are you in for a shock.  I'll say this, and I hope you read and understand this BEFORE your BMQ starts.

You have volunteered for, and been selected for service in the Armed Forces of Canada.  The military.  This is not your highschool debating team.  This is not Boy Scouts, or Girl Guides.  You have made it thru the CFRG selection process and are now about to start proving you have what it takes to make it in the CF.  If a few direct words in this thread have hurt you in some way, you will need to grow some thick skin in short order; and 

7.  My last comment is for all you who think you won't need a lock upon arrival.  *If you don't have a lock, how will you secure your wallet/purse/cell phone/IPOds/whatever else you bring BEFORE you get to the CANEX? *  CF recruits come from Canadian society, and some of those people are thieves.  Just a fact of life.  How would you like to have your wallet go missing with your credit cards/ATM cards, whatever else you have in it the Sunday you show up while you are gone for a wee-wee?  Don't think it happens?  Anyone?  Anyone?  It happened to some dummy on my Basic course in 1989, and it has happened again and again I am sure since then.  Do you think if you loose your wallet and all your ID, the course will just stop so you can call all your credit card companies, bank, etc to report them stolen?  How easy will it be for you to look after replacement cards and all that when you are busy from 0500-2300 hrs daily?  Take a lock _EVEN_ if you have to replace it with the "Supervising Instructor Corporal" one later on.  Everytime you leave your locker/bedspace, SECURE your belongings in your locker.  That advice is regardless of what base/unit you are with.

This is all advice or opinion, which you may take, or leave.  

EITS


----------



## Kat Stevens

How I ever managed to even find my way to CFRS Cornwallis, let alone actually pass Basic Training, without the aid of 10,000 anonymous people on the Internet back in 1979 is mind boggling.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> How I ever managed to even find my way to CFRS Cornwallis, let alone actually pass Basic Training, without the aid of 10,000 anonymous people on the Internet back in 1979 is mind boggling.



We did, because all we had to do was read the printed instructions and follow them. Everything else fell into place.

AND THAT'S THE LAST PIECE OF ADVISE HERE PEOPLE. JUST READ AND FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS AS THEY ARE GIVEN TO YOU. IF YOU DO, YOU'LL BE FINE. IF YOU CONTINUE TO FOLLOW THE ADVISE OF EVERYONE\ANYONE, AND NOT FOLLOW THE LIST, YOU'LL SURELY START OUT YOUR BMQ CAREER IN THE SHIT LOCKER.

There are no more questions that need to be asked, as the above is the only answer. Follow the direction given and get used to it.

LOCKED

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## MynerC

I have been sworn in and need to go get all the things on Annex (a or b.. cant remember which one). Anyways these things include iron, watch, alarm clock etc etc.. it says I need to bring a pair of casual dress shirts and pants (shirt with collar).

Now I would like to know if this means a dress shirt (one that I would wear to a wedding or big event) or a actual T-Shirt with just a regular collar (to me collar means the ones on a button up shirt) and does dress pants mean Jeans, or actual dress pants that I would be wearing to church. I am just curious because I dont want to have to go out and buy shirts with collars and dress pants if they just means Jeans, shirts etc that I could bring from my current collection of clothes.

Also do I buy all my bathroom stuff (toothpaster, shaving kit etc) before I go.. or do they want me to buy it there.. 

Sorry I forgot to ask this at my swearing in, any help is much appreciated.

Thanks,
MynerC


----------



## boboyer




----------



## Kat Stevens

boboyer said:
			
		

>



Instead of mockery, how about if you shared your years of experience and wisdom, and actually pointed the guy in the right direction?  I'm sure seasoned vets such as yourself must get tired of hearing the same questions day in, day out, for years on end, but try to remember you were young once too.


----------



## PMedMoe

Jeans are *not* dress pants, nor is a t-shirt a collared shirt.  If you don't already have them, I suggest khaki-type pants (think Mark's Work Warehouse) or dress pants.  No cargo pants, either.  For a collared shirt, the button-up type is fine as I am sure a golf or polo shirt is too.

Golf shirt:






Polo shirt:






Khaki pants:


----------



## Kprice

My hubby left for BMQ July 31st, and there were recruits wearing jeans/t-shirts, but I would follow the instructions, and if you have khakis and button ups bring them(my husband brought a pair of jeans).  Bring your toiletries you have from home- deodarant, toothpaste/brush,shampoo, razor..etc..you usually don't get to go to the Cannex till after a few days being there. Also, it is better to bring an alarm clock with radio, because you can get pretty bored the first week. Good Luck  :yellow:


----------



## Rescue119

I was sworn in yesterday and I received the package and paperwork as well. One question I have is related to what i can buy before had. I understand the items in the Annex B part 1 can be bought before hand but for the Annex B part 2 it states that the following items will be purchased by candidates exclusively at Canex after their arrival at CFLRS. 

The items I am more concerned about is the hygienic: Why can I not bring my own toothpaste, mouthwash, deodorant, shampoo, etc. 

As for some other items like Kiwi stuff, starch. How come I cant bring what I already have in my possession?

I am not some kid out of high school so I have almost everything already.

Also are electric razors allowed? I did do a search and I think I can but just want to make sure. I have a nice one I got for xmas, the kind that has its own cleaning station. Is that kind acceptable or should I just bring normal razors like a mach 3?

Thanks in advance


----------



## aesop081

Rescue119 said:
			
		

> I am not some kid out of high school



Do what the instructions say. Get used to doing that.




> Is that kind acceptable or should I just bring normal razors like a mach 3?



You will require a regular razor. Even if it is only for kit display purposes, you will require one.

Get used to following instruction regardless of how you feel about them. The paperwork you got is called "joining instructions" not "joining suggestions".


----------



## jwtg

Rescue119 said:
			
		

> I was sworn in yesterday and I received the package and paperwork as well. One question I have is related to what i can buy before had. I understand the items in the Annex B part 1 can be bought before hand but for the Annex B part 2 it states that the following items will be purchased by candidates exclusively at Canex after their arrival at CFLRS.
> 
> The items I am more concerned about is the hygienic: Why can I not bring my own toothpaste, mouthwash, deodorant, shampoo, etc.
> 
> As for some other items like Kiwi stuff, starch. How come I cant bring what I already have in my possession?
> 
> I am not some kid out of high school  so I have almost everything already.
> 
> Also are electric razors allowed? I did do a search and I think I can but just want to make sure. I have a nice one I got for xmas, the kind that has its own cleaning station. Is that kind acceptable or should I just bring normal razors like a mach 3?
> 
> Thanks in advance



What is that supposed to mean?  

I suggest you lose the superior attitude regarding 'kids out of high school' before you get to training.  Those 'kids out of high school' quite possibly also shave and use hygienic items to clean themselves already.  Those 'kids out of high school' are your future coworkers.

Also, agreed with CDN Aviator.  Bring what you're told to and follow the instructions, even if it means spending money at the canex on things you already own.  It will all make sense eventually.


----------



## Rescue119

jwtg - What I meant was that because I am older I already have certain items and I don't like wasting money if don't have to, and nothing against younger people. 

Thanks CDN Aviator for clearing that up

I also looked at Canex website but the dont have a list of items they sell. Do they carry most stuff with different choices? or say one type of everything?


----------



## aesop081

Rescue119 said:
			
		

> I also looked at Canex website but the dont have a list of items they sell. Do they carry most stuff with different choices? or say one type of everything?



Sometimes there are multiple options, sometimes not, just like any other store. Try not to over-think too much. Sometimes, you will even be told exactly what item to buy and direction will be very specific.

Start warming up to the idea of living outsite your comfort zone.


----------



## Rescue119

Ya that is the problem with 5 days to go.......too much time to think. 

thanks


----------



## WillTO

I suggest you bring your own toothpaste.

I did BMOQ this past winter.  I was the only only one in my platoon who followed the exact wording and didn't bring my own toothpaste.  The result: I didn't brush for two days until they took us to Canex.  The guide is imperfect.  There's even a typo or two.

If in doubt, bring it (within reason, of course).  The worst that could happen is that you'll have to lock it up with your civie stuff.


----------



## Teflon

> There's even a typo or two.



And yet still you managed to figure it out!


----------



## FactorXYZ

So... to sum it all up, obey the orders given; worst case scenario you don't brush for two days 

P.S. relax and don't over think


----------



## Saskboy

WillTO said:
			
		

> I suggest you bring your own toothpaste.
> 
> I did BMOQ this past winter.  I was the only only one in my platoon who followed the exact wording and didn't bring my own toothpaste.  The result: I didn't brush for two days until they took us to Canex.



I'd drawn that very conclusion while reading the kit list the other day. "Wait, if I have to buy a toothbrush and toothpaste there and we don't go to the Canex upon arrival that means I'm not brushing my teeth... I think I'll take my toothbrush and toothpaste and discard it if I'm told to." Thanks for verifying my thought process WillTO, much appreciated. ;D


----------



## pumita

I found this topic which was pretty descriptive
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13460.0

The thing is, the above applies to reg BMQ but do I still need all that stuff for reserve? Iron, Sewing kit, shoe polish? Are these necessary for reserve too?

I asked my Cpl for a list of things to bring. He was obviously busy because he replied "hygiene, pt clothes, civie clothes, stuff like that." a day before BMQ (it actually starts sunday morning, but everything is closed tomorrow so I can't shop). I don't want to ask him for more detail because I want to stay on good terms with him.

So things like deoderant, soap, shampoo, shaving stuff, obviously. What else do you recommend I should bring to reserve BMQ?

As for civie clothes, should I bring dress pants/shirt? Or should I just bring shorts shirt and sandals like I wear in every day life? Or both?


----------



## dangerboy

Did you not get a kit list with your joining instructions?  If not what training centre are you going to, we can probably point you to where to find one online.


----------



## chrisf

pumita said:
			
		

> So things like deoderant, soap, shampoo, shaving stuff, obviously. What else do you recommend I should bring to reserve BMQ?



Bring a pair of flip flops for the shower. Even if it's not on the kit list, bring them.

Even when we stick it on the kit list, and remind them, and flat out order recruits to get them, it always blows my mind (and makes me shiver a bit with disgust) how many recruits you see coming out of the shower room in bare feet. Nasty.


----------



## pumita

Thank you

I did not get a kit list. And I don't know where the BMQ is going to be held. I'm going to ask my Cpl for more info about this.

All I know is I have to be at long point on the 26th. I need to inquire at what time because I was not told that either.

Also where is long point? It's not showing up on google maps, and it doesn't appear to have a website. Does it go under a different name or something?

I will bring Flipflops, thanks


----------



## dangerboy

What unit are you in? We can then narrow it down if you are going to a LFWA, LFCA, LFAA or LFQA training centre.


----------



## pumita

I'm in infantry at the Royal Montreal Regiment.

I was supposed to go to a BMQ on the 24th of May but I had exams, so I was moved to another where only a couple other people of my unit are going. It starts on the 26th of June.

Forgive me I'm not sure what exactly WA/CA/AA/QA stands for but I hope the above answered your question.

Thank you


----------



## dangerboy

pumita said:
			
		

> Forgive me I'm not sure what exactly WA/CA/AA/QA stands for but I hope the above answered your question.
> 
> Thank you



They are abbreviations for the different Land Forces

WA - Western Area
CA - Central Area
AA - Atlantic Area
QA - Quebec Area

You are part of LFQA


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

pumita said:
			
		

> I'm in infantry at the Royal Montreal Regiment.
> 
> I was supposed to go to a BMQ on the 24th of May but I had exams, so I was moved to another where only a couple other people of my unit are going. It starts on the 26th of June.
> 
> Forgive me I'm not sure what exactly WA/CA/AA/QA stands for but I hope the above answered your question.
> 
> Thank you



In my PRes experience...bring everything you've been issued.

It may be a pain in the rump, but it's better to look _at_ it, than look _for_ it.

As for civy clothes...if you can fold it, stuff it, or cram it in, go ahead.

And for the LOVE OF GOD, I can't agree enough with the other posters as to the importance of [size=24pt]flip flops.[/size]

Get them, wear them....love them.
_
(Your wart-free feet will thank you)._


----------



## Robert0288

Bring everything, thats the simplest and probably safest answer.  Also do some organizing before hand, so you know vaguely where everything is.


----------



## lethalLemon

And make sure to LABEL EVERYTHING!


----------



## George Wallace

dangerboy said:
			
		

> They are abbreviations for the different Land Forces
> 
> WA - Western Area
> CA - Central Area
> AA - Atlantic Area
> QA - Quebec Area
> 
> You are part of LFQA



Actually that would be SQFT (or Square Foot).


----------



## PMedMoe

pumita said:
			
		

> I did not get a kit list. And I don't know where the BMQ is going to be held. I'm going to ask my Cpl for more info about this.
> 
> All I know is I have to be at long point on the 26th. I need to inquire at what time because I was not told that either.



So, no kit list, no location and no timing.  Sounds like that start of a bang up course.   :



			
				Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> _(Your wart fungus-free feet will thank you)._



Fixed that for you.


----------



## aesop081

pumita said:
			
		

> Also where is long point? It's not showing up on google maps, and it doesn't appear to have a website. Does it go under a different name or something?



Answer :

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/79048.0


----------



## Hammer Sandwich

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Fixed that for you.



Thanks!


----------



## NewFoundFreedom

Hey everyone,
    I'm only in the very early stages of my application but like many of you I have a lot of questions. This forum has been very helpful in getting an idea of what to expect at BMQ, MOC training, and army life in general. As far as the BMQ side of things there have been countless people asking lots of very good questions, but it does make it a bit difficult to search through it all and find what you're looking for. I just came across this site on one of my meandering Google searches and thought it had a lot of really good info, probably one of the best I've been able to find.

    http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp

    I really apologize if this is a re-post that someone has found before me, but maybe it could use a bump...

    I hope this helps, and good luck. Maybe we will meet one another at CFLRS  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky

WAIT!!

An applicant who found info on this site, and the CFLRS InterNet site on his/her own?????????????????????????????????????????????????????

 ;D

I'm going to my fallout shelter (its only a tent but...meh)!!    :endnigh:


----------



## Charles

I was given this booklet in paper format when I received my job offer, so it is definitely the correct one. Whether or not it will be updated before some of you receive an offer, I can't say.


----------



## Terry2124

I have been on the CFLRS page and read the PDF on what to bring and what to purchase at the Canex after arrival. I have some questions in regards to civilian clothing. 

Casual dress pants, shirt and shoes.  What is the best place to shop? I usually wear jeans and t-shirts. I am assuming preppy or golf shirt with pants would be ok.  I am assuming the shoes should be black and not any type of running shoes. 

Bath towel, face cloth and hand towel.  I am assuming I should look for something dark green. 


Casual sweater,  anyone have an example?


I have already purchased my alarm clock and iron, I will practice my ironing. 

Bathing suit obtained my the QM, is this the Canex?



I do appreciate the help, big thanks.


----------



## my72jeep

Bath towel, face cloth and hand towel.  I am assuming I should look for something dark green.

Wow talk about budget cuts in my day we were issued these.


----------



## khpark

I'll be at CFLRS on 5th and about things to bring, honestly, from the Basic Up videos and from other posts about this topic, just bring enough clothes for 3 days.  You don't have to go out of your way to buy nice formal clothes when it'll be in a civvy locker (that's what I've read and assuming it's right; can anyone verify?) for the most of the course.  For the towels, I believe it's included in the kit they give you so just bring whatever you have at home.  

I've also read from this forum, pack lightly, as you will be able to buy most if not almost everything from Canex in your first week.  So whatever can fit in your luggage bag and backpack, I think, should be enough.


----------



## Terry2124

I live near CFB North Bay and work out at their facilities. They have a Canex.  I have never been there but I'm thinking of checking it out and see if they have items on the list.


----------



## Terry2124

You're right. I do want to get what in supposed to need.  My concern is civilian clothing and shoes.  


They do teach us how to iron hopefully.  I tried today and failed miserably. Been watching YouTube videos on ironing.   

I'm trying to be as prepared as possible


----------



## Sunnyns

You'll buy towels there so everyone is the same.  Buy good running shoes and break them in before you come. Blisters suck.  Most people wore jeans here the first 3 days. They have to be in good shape and no tank tops.
KCK
As for the ironing, I found out make sure the steam is on!  =D   There will be others to help as well but it's great you are looking stuff up.  Look up hospital corners as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbJFNrg2G_4

I know that is American but I found it helped with the corners.  The staff will tell you how they want things and there are pictures on the walls as to how to set things up.  If you know a bit before you go, you will just build on it.  As others have said, people have done basic before the internet and passed with no problems.  Don't worry and stress.


----------



## Terry2124

Thanks for the info.  I'm not so stressed anymore, I do enjoy learning. I want to learn as much as I can so BMQ will be that much easier.


----------



## Decon

Terry2124 said:
			
		

> Bathing suit obtained my the QM, is this the Canex?



I must admit I was a bit confused when reading through the most recent version of the CFLRS Candidate Information Booklet as well where it instructs us to bring our own bathing suit; yet, one will be provided by the QM. 

Under annex B part 1 we're instructed to bring a matching face cloth, hand towel, and bath towel sufficient for three to four days. Under annex B part 2, those it mentions those items must be purchased at Canex after arrival.

Also, there's one thing not mentioned at all which I'm certain we will all need, which is a 5X7 photo for the picture frame we have to purchase after arrival.


----------



## gcclarke

Decon said:
			
		

> I must admit I was a bit confused when reading through the most recent version of the CFLRS Candidate Information Booklet as well where it instructs us to bring our own bathing suit; yet, one will be provided by the QM.
> 
> Under annex B part 1 we're instructed to bring a matching face cloth, hand towel, and bath towel sufficient for three to four days. Under annex B part 2, those it mentions those items must be purchased at Canex after arrival.
> 
> Also, there's one thing not mentioned at all which I'm certain we will all need, which is a 5X7 photo for the picture frame we have to purchase after arrival.



I never actually had a picture in my picture frame at all during basic. 8 years ago mind you, and of course your results may vary based upon your course staff, but still.


----------



## ballz

My staff made us have a picture in the frame ... some of us had pictures of other people's moms : )


----------



## Ra3

What about shorts and t-shirts for kinaesthetic training?  Purchase at canex? I'm trying to pack as lite as possible.  Everything I can fit in my carry on bag.


----------



## SentryMAn

The best way to decide what you to pack for BMQ/BMOQ is pack like you are going to your Aunts/Uncles/Best friends place for 3-4 days.

This will mean you pack everything you normally pack and nothing thats not needed.

I ended up sending about 2 bags full of stuff home when I had visitors up on the 5th week end.

and.

Bring towels, 3 days is a long time to go without one.


----------



## Jarnhamar

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> Bring towels, 3 days is a long time to go without one.


Ha. New guy 


OP, take whatever you've decided to bring and pack it all in your bags as if you're going- a week before you leave.

See if it all fits in your bags. Then unpack everything and see what you can afford to loose.


----------



## Chrispi

I recently finished BMQ and can only speak from my own personal experiences.  
Every platoon is different, so your experiences may be different.
For the first 5 weeks your not allowed to go to the CANEX, so if you think you'll NEED something, and it's not an issued item...  You should bring it.  
It's very important to remember, that space is EXTREMELY limited.  You'll have a very full kit bag under your bed, and a small clear plastic container in your locker.  If you're going to sore a personal luxury item, it will need to fit into a small space.

- Find a good pair of runners.  I bought a pair of NB Minimus and found them very good for both indoor and outdoor.
- Bring an average size towel and face cloth.  These will be stored away after week 1 and space is limited.
- Bring a comfortable set of PT clothes. - You'll not use it after the 1st week, but later on in the course, I wore mine in the evenings when cleaning.
- Bring some extra pens (BLUE INK) and if you're like me, and like things in order, a binder or some sort of organizer.  You'll be spending a lot of time in class.  
- Bring a backpack. You wont use it until after week 5, but if you're going away for the day/weekend, it's easier than a big suitcase.
- Bring a GOOD IRON.  The one for sale at CANEX is garbage.  I bought one from WalMart for $50, it quickly became the section iron.
- I brought Magic Erasers and Swiffer cloths with me to BMQ, I used them both, but the Magic Erasers were the better investment.
- Bring yourself a simple and inexpensive medic kit.  (Bandages, Advil, cold medicine day/night, medical tape, tissue/gauze, and throat lozenges.)
**NOTE** You will have access to the MIR, and First Aid Kits, but I found it easier to have my own.
- Bring enough razor blades for 5 weeks. Sounds simple, but you WILL shave every day.  By week 4/5, a lot of guys ran out.

I'm sure that I've given items that others didn't want or need, but these are my recommendations.
The hardest part is the first 5 weeks when your stuck without access to the CANEX or off base.  If  you've forgotten anything, it will need to be mailed to you.  
My first weekend out, I spent $100 at Shoppers getting various cleaning, medical, and personal hygiene supplies.

Good Luck!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Remember you have to carry all the stuff you bring from the Green Doors to whatever floor you live on, UNLESS the new Cmdt has changed things and the elevators are able to be used now.  That could be from the ground level to the 14th? floor, or whatever the top floor of the Mega is.

While it might seem to be not big deal, there were recruits who actually got *injured while doing this on the day they arrived.

* this was after the removal of the entrance PT test at the CFRCs.


----------



## PMedMoe

Chrispi said:
			
		

> Advil, cold medicine day/night



They don't take medication away from you anymore?


----------



## Chrispi

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> They don't take medication away from you anymore?



During arrival inspection, we did the normal routine and had our bags inspected.
I opened my personal kit, which had my Advil and other items listed above.  I was still in awe/shock/fear/etc. and wasn't about to hide anything.
I was asked if I had any prescriptions, I replied no, only over the counter, and that was that.  I'd heard that it was taken away previously, but it wasn't for anyone in my platoon.
I know several people brought Advil for soreness, but very few brought cold medicine, and I can tell you, almost everyone at one point or another caught a cold or cough.  We also had 6-7 cases of Gastro, but that wasn't just for our Platoon, rather every Platoon had Gastro cases at that time.

Cheers,


----------



## MedTech Hopeful

Would anyone recommend 2 pair of running shoes - 1 indoor and 1 outdoor?

I realize it says we should bring 1 pair of runners and one pair of sneakers...can't say I really know the difference between the two!


----------



## Jarnhamar

I would one set of shoes for running outside in the snow and shit.
One set for going to the gym (I use minimalist shoes for this)
Shower sandles.
Casual shoes for weekends and leave.


----------



## MedTech Hopeful

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I would one set of shoes for running outside in the snow and crap.
> One set for going to the gym (I use minimalist shoes for this)
> Shower sandles.
> Casual shoes for weekends and leave.



Fantastic! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Sunnyns

Any 'extra' kit you bring like the second set of running shoes, advil, cleaning supplies that you have bought all have to fit in your personal box so watch how much extra stuff you bring.  A second pair of running shoes might fit in the personal  box.  This is where your going to have your extra shaving kit as well.  Yes the infamous ghost kit.  Our staff told us to get extra stuff so we had inspection stuff only and the stuff we used.  My brothers course which was in May was told by their staff to get extra kit as well.  

Here is something to bring, bring an extra toothbrush so you can get the polish in the groves of your boots.  It is not on your list and it is a great thing to have.

I packed what I could fit in one suitcase, think as well when you graduate your going to have A LOT of other stuff to haul around.  And yup you have to haul your stuff up the stairs, you can't use the elevator.


----------



## Hitman

MedTech Hopeful said:
			
		

> I realize it says we should bring 1 pair of runners and one pair of sneakers...can't say I really know the difference between the two!



I think they mean runners will be PT shoes and sneakers for casual wear on the weekends/leave. They're not necessary, but you probably won't want to wear your PT shoes into town on leave.


----------



## MedTech Hopeful

Hitman said:
			
		

> I think they mean runners will be PT shoes and sneakers for casual wear on the weekends/leave. They're not necessary, but you probably won't want to wear your PT shoes into town on leave.



Thanks  That makes complete sense!


----------



## Hitman

Sunnyns said:
			
		

> Here is something to bring, bring an extra toothbrush so you can get the polish in the groves of your boots.  It is not on your list and it is a great thing to have.



I found a stiff nail brush worked better - easily attainable at canex. But def have to clean the soles of your boots.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Hitman said:
			
		

> I found a stiff nail brush worked better - easily attainable at canex. But def have to clean the soles of your boots.



Plus you could pretty yourself up for the boys on the weekend eh?


----------



## Hitman

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Plus you could pretty yourself up for the boys on the weekend eh?



navy will be navy... :x


----------



## Messorius

Hitman said:
			
		

> I found a stiff nail brush worked better - easily attainable at canex. But def have to clean the soles of your boots.



I have a nail brush for the soles and  a travel toothbrush for the grooves, you know the little ones that have a plastic snap-on cover that doubles as the handle? Fits in the kit easy and that way I can keep it in my pocket if I need to touch up a scuff or something last minute.


----------



## Hitman

I guess. I've never used anything but the back of my combat legs to buff out a scuff during the day. Oh, and a little tip for those going in... Tie up your combat boots up as tight as you can and shower with them on after obstacle courses for an easy clean. wiping them down won't get them clean enough - the dirt will come through when they dry (of course, I would brush polish over the little bit of dirt left over anyway  ;D)


----------



## Jarnhamar

Try making your bed and sleeping on the floor. You'll never have to make your bed again.

Mind blown.


----------



## Hitman

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Try making your bed and sleeping on the floor. You'll never have to make your bed again.
> 
> Mind blown.



With any luck, someone will vr and you get an extra mattress


----------



## Messorius

Hitman said:
			
		

> I guess. I've never used anything but the back of my combat legs to buff out a scuff during the day.



That's what I do normally, but the back of my leg doesn't work quite as well if someone stumbles over my toes right before inspection.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Hide a used dryer sheet in your pocket, it buffs up boots really well.


----------



## AshleyK

A few recommendations:
RubA535 or something of the like. It works *wonders* after a ruckmarch / just a general day of hauling ass. 
GoldBond. On my BMQ/BMQ-L we were given GoldBond within the first week but you might not be as lucky. 
Might also want to consider bringing some medical tape to help prevent (or protect raw) blisters. 
Throughout my course I was unlucky to battle with both blisters and shin-splints so having items in your locker to help ease any minor discomforts that come along with BMQ is recommended. It's better be prepared rather than under-prepared. Good to have these items to help you soldier through the course and avoid the MIR.
Good luck!


----------



## Robert0288

Starch, and a good strong ruler.  Keeps creases out, lets you measure everything, and the ruler is great for tightening up the bed the next morning.


----------



## Rotarygreg

Someone mentioned about buying a good pair of running shoes. I've got that covered, but what sort of shoes do you guys recommend otherwise? The packing list recommends 3 pairs of shoes it seems. 

Running shoes
Sport shoes (non marking)
Dress shoes

I've got running shoes and dress shoes covered, but a recent development with my feet has me questioning my "sport shoes".

how long will I be wearing these "sport shoes" for? My assumption is that these are for us to wear until we get our kit, then we'd be wearing whatever boots or shoes we are issued. is that correct? If so, that makes the decision somewhat easier. But if its going to be something I'll be wearing for most of my time at CFLRS, I may get something better.

Any input would be greatly appreciated. I know I'm probably over thinking this, but the last thing I want to do is torture my feet with the wrong shoes for 4 months.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Aside from PT and weekends/evening, you can expect to be in combat boots most of time after your initial kit issue.

Make sure those fit right.  

I agree you are overthinking this.


----------



## SentryMAn

"sport shoes" and "pt shoes" are not issued to you.  Well techniqlly they are but the staff will not let you run/do PT in them.  Bring GOOD QUALITY running shoes that fit you right and are the right shoes for you.  Each morning when you have PT you will be in your PT shoes.  Each day when you do Gym PT you will be in your PT shoes.  These are your shoes you either bring from home or buy at the Canex(since you'll need them in the first 5 weeks).


----------



## Rotarygreg

thats great. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Ayrsayle

If he's done any time in the field, I wonder why he thinks going 3 days without a towel is strange? And he apparently was on Phase 3 - so he really should know better.

OZ has a really good point - one of the hardest lessons I found new people had trouble learning was that you really don't need as much as you think you do. One or two personal shirts for the weekend, maybe a pair of jeans should serve you well enough, leave the rest at home.

While some might take a few shots at me for suggesting it - nothing made the weekends more bearable then bringing along a small laptop. Good Shoes for running (you'll always be able to wear your own running shoes for PT unless it is combat specific - then you'll be in combats anyway), a set of "nice" clothes to go out to Montreal in (when it becomes an option), and a Cell phone (Again, for when it can be used - lining up to use the bloody payphones was almost not worth the effort). I'm over a year out from my time in CFLRS and they may let you use your own cellphones earlier, but a few good pre-paid phone cards would definitely be helpful.



			
				ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Ha. New guy
> 
> 
> OP, take whatever you've decided to bring and pack it all in your bags as if you're going- a week before you leave.
> 
> See if it all fits in your bags. Then unpack everything and see what you can afford to loose.


----------



## IBX.Lee

Hey I know everyone is always talking about running shoes, but what about weightlifting shoes? Is there lots of heavy weight training at BMQ and should I bring my wrestling or oly lifting shoes? Runners just aren't great for it.


----------



## PMedMoe

IBX.Lee said:
			
		

> Is there lots of heavy weight training at BMQ



No.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

IBX.Lee said:
			
		

> Hey I know everyone is always talking about running shoes, but what about weightlifting shoes? Is there lots of heavy weight training at BMQ and should I bring my wrestling or oly lifting shoes? Runners just aren't great for it.



Is it on the fucking kit list?  Or did you just need to identify to a bunch of ppl you have wrestling/lifting shoes?  

 :


----------



## Noctis

Shouldn't condoms be at the top of the list of stuff to bring?
MOD EDIT
Just saying...
 :2c:

We'll call this your one freebie on here shall we.


----------



## PMedMoe

They're free at the MIR/CDU/whatever they call it now....


----------



## Pandora114

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> They're free at the MIR/CDU/whatever they call it now....



Since condoms are free at the MIR, would getting an STI be considered "Self inflicted" now?  >.> 

*ducks and runs*  

(Glad I don't have to worry about that crap anymore...)


----------



## PMedMoe

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> Since condoms are free at the MIR, would getting an STI be considered "Self inflicted" now?  >.>



All joking aside, no.  Condoms aren't 100% effective at preventing STIs.  Or pregnancy.


----------



## medicineman

I'd have to say the most important things to bring to BMQ are: 2 x open eyes, 2 x open ears, 1 x open mind, 1 x closed mouth, 1 x good attitude,  and a gazillion activated brain and muscle cells.  At least 1 x sense of humour is also highly reccomended.

Oh, and don't forget the kit list they tell you to bring.

MM


----------



## Journeyman

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Condoms aren't 100% effective at preventing STIs.  Or pregnancy.


But you can increase their effectiveness by wearing two, with habanero hot sauce in between.

...if there's even a small tear, one of you is sure to know right away.   :nod:


----------



## SentryMAn

oh my Dear sweet Baby almighty I spit water all over the place after reading that!


----------



## Kat Stevens

JM puts that sh*t on everything.


----------



## PMedMoe

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> JM puts that sh*t on everything.



 :rofl:


----------



## Jarnhamar

Noctis said:
			
		

> Shouldn't condoms be at the top of the list of stuff to bring?
> Being from Montreal, I know how promiscuous Québec girls are.
> Just saying...
> :2c:



Dumb.


----------



## PMedMoe

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Dumb.



And sexist.


----------



## Noctis

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And sexist.



I agree that my post was of questionable taste. I couldn't fathom the idea of my point coming across as sexist and dumb, as well as derailing the topic entirely. I'm sorry about that. I'll be more mindful of what I post in the future.


----------



## maple360

Terry2124 said:
			
		

> I have been on the CFLRS page and read the PDF on what to bring and what to purchase at the Canex after arrival. I have some questions in regards to civilian clothing.
> 
> Casual dress pants, shirt and shoes.  What is the best place to shop? I usually wear jeans and t-shirts. I am assuming preppy or golf shirt with pants would be ok.  I am assuming the shoes should be black and not any type of running shoes.
> 
> Bath towel, face cloth and hand towel.  I am assuming I should look for something dark green.
> 
> 
> Casual sweater,  anyone have an example?
> 
> 
> I have already purchased my alarm clock and iron, I will practice my ironing.
> 
> Bathing suit obtained my the QM, is this the Canex?
> 
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the help, big thanks.



Bathing suit obtained my the QM, is this the Canex? you get this apart of your kit (once you passed your ExpressTest)

As for what to bring, just bring the items to last you a few days until you get your kit. the only thing i can think of is a good set of running shoes. 

Personal pro tip: Be gray, and do what your told, and if you can get away with having extra kit like shaving cream because your instructor gave you a wink saying they dont look in that extra bags for inspection THEN DO IT! If you get army staff... well that sucks .. haha. Lastly, don't be one of those guys that's a pump/crybaby/dramamamma. Just relax.. basic is not a big deal.


----------



## SentryMAn

Our platoon was given 100 condoms or how ever many is in a Large box and told to help ourselves.

unrelated:
They make great water baloons


----------



## BlueJays1985

Hi everyone.

I just got The Call, getting sworn in in late august and reporting to St.Jean four days later. I hope some of you can share ideas as to what to pack for St.Jean. So far my list has.... 

1. Picture(s) of son and wife.
2. Spandex/Compression gear (shorts, pants, shirts)
3. minimal civillian clothes... but whats minimal? a couple shirts, shorts, pants. 
4. journal book just in case my kids want to know why i was absent when they are older.
5. Cheap sunglasses 

.... and this is where i shake my head and wonder whats worth bringing and what will be issued. I dont want to be that jackass that brings a duffel bag, when everyone else brings a toothbrush. Is there anything that you consider to be a 'MUST BRING'. Or anything you brought to BMQ and thought it just took up space and ended up being useless???

All comments are welcome, thanks guys!!


----------



## Kat Stevens

You "must bring" the things that are on the list the RC will give you.


----------



## mariomike

What Kat said.

Also, a few discussions you may find of interest.

Items to bring to BMQ?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108784.0.html

WHAT DO I BRING FOR BMQ?????  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17329.0

Personal Items Required by Recruits (Regular Force)
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13460.0

Things to bring to BMQ  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18124.0/nowap.html


----------



## GAP

There are multi threads on this subject and deep, philosophical discussions on the do's and don'ts......you need to do some reading

oops....mariomike beat me to it complete with spoon feeding....


----------



## BlueJays1985

Alright, alright, i was lookng for some discussion, maybe some real time "i cant believe i forgot..." or "it was so silly to bring..."

But ok, thanks for the help fellas.

"Complete with spoon feeding",, ha,  Oh GAP, everyone can pretend to be clever on line, eh?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Personal Foul


----------



## BlueJays1985

Of course  :. The ref always sees the retaliation, never the skeezy play that initiated the retaliation. Ill keep it clean for the rest of regular time... i dont need any red cards!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Straight from the CFLRS INTERNET SITE......



> Annex B part 1 - Required items
> 
> 
> Candidates should arrive with the following items but may also purchase them at Canex after their arrival.
> 
> Civilian Clothing List and available at Canex Saint-Jean
> Personal Items Men And Women Qty
> 
> Inexpensive watch 1
> Alarm clock 1
> Iron 1
> Hair net  (If necessary) 1
> Hairpins  x
> Sport Bras 3
> Cotton underwear (same colour) 6
> 
> Optional Items Qty
> 
> Hair dryer 1
> Gray ball cap for summer (must be purchased at Canex) x
> Letter paper  x
> Note: The majority of these articles can be purchased at the Canex at your expense.
> 
> Civilian Clothing Men
> sufficient quantity for four days Qty
> 
> Seasonal jacket x
> Casual dress pants x
> Casual dress shirt with collar (short-sleeved in summer permitted) x
> Casual dress shoes x
> Casual sweaters  x
> Bathing suit provided by QM x
> Sports socks (cotton) same colour x
> Running shoes 1 set
> Sport shoes (non marking soles) x
> T-shirts (for sport) 2
> Sport shorts 1
> Towels (face cloth, hand towel and bath towel) 1 each
> 
> Annexe B part 2 – Miscellaneous Items
> 
> The following items will be purchased by candidates exclusively at Canex after their arrival at CFLRS. However, you MUST bring your basic toiletries (i.e. soap, towel, deodorant, toothbrush, shaving cream, etc.) in sufficient quantities for the first 3 days. It is recommended to bring a combination or key lock for this initial period.
> 
> Miscellaneous Items
> Available at the Canex Saint-Jean at your expense (keep your bag after you make your purchase )  Qty
> 
> Shoe shine kit:
> Kiwi cloths (2)
> Black Kiwi shoe polish (two large and one small)
> Boot brushes (2) large and (1) small
> Case or bag for shoe shine items
> x
> Combination padlocks (same number) 4
> Abus padlock type 85/50 (key) 1
> Picture frame 5x7 1
> Boot bands 4 sets
> Plastic hangers (same style and colour)  20
> Starch (Easy on) x
> Sewing thread: green, black and white x
> Plastic soap dish, same colour as toothbrush case 1
> Plastic toothbrush case, same colour as soap dish  1
> Liquid laundry detergent, max size 2 litres 1
> Lint brush 1
> Lint brush refill 1
> Facecloth, hand towel and bath towel, dark color 1
> Wide belt 1
> 
> Hygienic items Qty
> 
> Toothpaste 1
> Mouth wash, max size 750ml 1
> Dental floss 1
> Non disposable razor with blades 1
> Shaving cream or gel, can 1
> Deodorant 1
> Shampoo, max size 750ml 1
> Shower sandals 1 set


----------



## Fishbone Jones

We're only leaving this open to see what comes next 8)


----------



## Bzzliteyr

I see your smiley face is wearing "cheap sunglasses"...


----------



## yamahaguitarguy

stitches I just got my call too the other day and my recruiter sent me an email with the links to the cflrs website that has a large list of things to bring. It also tells you what forms you need to bring, how to get there and other stuff.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/index-eng.asp


----------



## BlueJays1985

So,,, no Batman mask? I should just stick to the list?


----------



## George Wallace

108 Stitches said:
			
		

> So,,, no Batman mask? I should just stick to the list?



You will be issued one.


----------



## cbear42

Terry2124 said:
			
		

> You're right. I do want to get what in supposed to need.  My concern is civilian clothing and shoes.
> 
> 
> They do teach us how to iron hopefully.  I tried today and failed miserably. Been watching YouTube videos on ironing.
> 
> I'm trying to be as prepared as possible



I had a laugh at this...I can't iron either but "watching youtube videos" sounds hilarious


----------



## jk_7

Quick question about the bag. I assume we have to store our suitcase in our room. Does it have to fit under our bed or in a closet? Just curious if its better to bring a duffel so you can stuff it into a small space once its been emptied or if a hard walled suitcase is fine.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Actually, you will be told what stuff you may have in your bunk space and the rest will be put in "civvy lockup", a closet or something where you store your suitcase/bag/whatever and have limited access during the course.  Everyone should look the same and could you imagine how things would look if everyone could have their own?


----------



## Cbbmtt

jk_7 said:
			
		

> Quick question about the bag. I assume we have to store our suitcase in our room. Does it have to fit under our bed or in a closet? Just curious if its better to bring a duffel so you can stuff it into a small space once its been emptied or if a hard walled suitcase is fine.



If you use garbage bags to bring your stuff, you can just throw them away after you get to basic and keep some new ones for when you leave. That way you have a lot more room. 

 :facepalm:


----------



## BinRat55

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'd have to say the most important things to bring to BMQ are: 2 x open eyes, 2 x open ears, 1 x open mind, 1 x closed mouth, 1 x good attitude,  and a gazillion activated brain and muscle cells.  At least 1 x sense of humour is also highly reccomended.
> 
> Oh, and don't forget the kit list they tell you to bring.
> 
> MM



I have been trolling the recruiting posts / boards for the past while now that my son has been shipped off to basic (today...) trying to find the right advice to give him. I was at Cornwallis almost 25 years ago, so my advice would have been a little, well, outdated. Medicineman has the absolute best advice I have read / heard here. To all heading to basic reading this - this will get you through!

Thanks for the gem MM!!


----------



## Tralax

Since they have updated and moved the website I cannot find the file. I thought I had it on my desktop but the I don't. The above link is broken.


----------



## jeffb

Oh the irony of this thread is almost too much to bear.  :irony:


----------



## runormal

Tralax said:
			
		

> Since they have updated and moved the website I cannot find the file. I thought I had it on my desktop but the I don't. The above link is broken.



The way back machine is your friend.

Link to the site
http://web.archive.org/web/20110520073323/http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp

Link to the document
http://web.archive.org/web/20121206184439/http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/bic-cib.pdf


----------



## EME Hopeful

runormal said:
			
		

> The way back machine is your friend.
> 
> Link to the site
> http://web.archive.org/web/20110520073323/http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp
> 
> Link to the document
> http://web.archive.org/web/20121206184439/http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/bic-cib.pdf



The question is, are those still accurate


----------



## Tralax

runormal said:
			
		

> The way back machine is your friend.
> 
> Link to the site
> http://web.archive.org/web/20110520073323/http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp
> 
> Link to the document
> http://web.archive.org/web/20121206184439/http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/bic-cib.pdf



Wow that's awesome.  Thanks!


----------



## hawtlow

For anyone who has done Basic Training during the winter months, would you benefit by bringing winter pt clothing? ie: sweats or track pants and a sweat shirt? or are you pretty well indoors until you get your kit issued?


----------



## RedcapCrusader

j.maslow said:
			
		

> For anyone who has done Basic Training during the winter months, would you benefit by bringing winter pt clothing? ie: sweats or track pants and a sweat shirt? or are you pretty well indoors until you get your kit issued?



You'll be issued everything you need. Don't worry and pack what the list asks.


----------



## Evancai

Hi. I couldn't but over here that on your arrival at St. Jean, they check your bags for contraband items. Can someone list some items they consider contraband? Books? Knives? Lighters? Any thing else?


----------



## marinemech

Its bound to happen, we are entering a secure military installation, and protection of staff is top priority, they give a list of Prohibited and Restricted items, they will take them, and place them in lock up until a time (lets call it time z) when time z arrives you get it back 

A little snippet from the Nov 2013 JI 

Prohibitions/restrictions
As in any work or civilian place, the military environment has specific rules.  Each candidate must scrupulously follow these rules to avoid disciplinary and/or administrative sanctions.
Prohibited articles 
Here is a list of prohibited articles:
1.	Fire arms or edged weapons (switch-blade knives, knives with blades longer than 6 inches)
2.	Food stuff (fruits, chips, candy, etc.) and drinks, including supplements
3.	Alcoholic beverages
4.	Illegal substances (including caffeine concentrate "wake up")
5.	Materials with sexual connotation (magazines, photos, DVD, accessories, etc.)

Restricted materials

1.	All electronic devices (cellular phones, iPods, iPads, laptops, etc.) are considered restricted materials in the following manner:

•	No devices can be used/carried during training hours.

•	Cellular phones are allowed on weeknights after training has concluded but no earlier than 6:00pm. Reasonable usage should be restricted to communications with family and friends.

•	All other devices MAY be allowed on weekends in garrison if there is no training scheduled and if performance has been 
     judged adequate by the instructors.

Game consoles are not authorized and will be confiscated and secured upon arrival.  Any other devices may be confiscated at any time by platoon staff should there be any abuse or unauthorized use.
2.	Personal vehicle: unless you have special permission from the chain of command, you can use your personal vehicle only during the leave weekends that you are allowed to leave the garrison.  All other uses are forbidden.


----------



## Evancai

You said no alcoholic beverages. Does this mean that cigarettes are permitted?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Evancai said:
			
		

> You said no alcoholic beverages. Does this mean that cigarettes are permitted?



 :facepalm:

This isn't a complicated thing here.  Do you REALLY need an answer to this question?


----------



## Kat Stevens

Evancai said:
			
		

> You said no alcoholic beverages. Does this mean that cigarettes are permitted?



Cigarettes are okay, but those silly little Clint Eastwood Starter Kit  cigars are wine dipped, so a no go.


----------



## Evancai

Okay, thanks.


----------



## OldSolduer

Evancai said:
			
		

> Hi. I couldn't but over here that on your arrival at St. Jean, they check your bags for contraband items. Can someone list some items they consider contraband? Books? Knives? Lighters? Any thing else?



Anything your instructors AKA your NCOs determine to be contraband.


----------



## George Wallace

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> 
> This isn't a complicated thing here.  Do you REALLY need an answer to this question?



The recent rash of similar types of questions has one wondering what we are recruiting these days.


----------



## SJBeaton

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The recent rash of similar types of questions has one wondering what we are recruiting these days.



Ouch. Have faith in some of us, George...


----------



## George Wallace

SJBeaton said:
			
		

> Ouch. Have faith in some of us, George...



You guys are making it hard to.


----------



## marinemech

George, Fear not, some of the children will be leaving the house shortly  ;D


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> 
> This isn't a complicated thing here.  Do you REALLY need an answer to this question?



Considering its illegal in this country to sell smokes to anyone under the age of 19, and all the attempts to demonize smokers, the question may not as ridiculous as you think.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I don't think you read the question asked then and the context it was meant vice the one you're presenting....


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I don't think you read the question asked then and the context it was meant vice the one you're presenting....



Very possible ...


----------



## c91williamson

I realize this type of thread has been posted before, but for some reason every time I try and search a specific topic, the search bar tells me that the server is overloaded and to try again soon.

     I start BMQ Feb 22nd and I just want to be as prepared as I can when I arrive. I am hoping to get some different ideas from people on here of what kind of extra items, or clarification of certain items you may have been confused about on your kit list. Links to other threads about this are appreciated but if possible just a quick list of items would be awesome.

Thanks in advance,
Cody


----------



## George Wallace

Did you try clicking on the "Basic Training" forum and see what was listed?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,36.0.html


----------



## SMG III

I got my Joining Instructions, and when I was offered the job over the phone, I was told of an outline of things to bring like civilian attire and such.

But when I got home to read the JI, When it comes to the civilian clothing section (among other sections), most spots are filled with an X, rather than a quantity?

I just want to make sure I don't forget anything..


----------



## Scott

SMG said:
			
		

> I got my Joining Instructions, and when I was offered the job over the phone, I was told of an outline of things to bring like civilian attire and such.
> 
> But when I got home to read the JI, When it comes to the civilian clothing section (among other sections), most spots are filled with an X, rather than a quantity?
> 
> I just want to make sure I don't forget anything..



No worries, they use roman numerals every now and then.


----------



## SMG III

Scott said:
			
		

> No worries, they use roman numerals every now and then.



I don't see myself needing X (10) Starch or 10 dress pants.


----------



## Scott

You might be in need of 1 (one) sense of humour though.


----------



## SMG III

Scott said:
			
		

> You might be in need of 1 (one) sense of humour though.



I was also kidding with that comment.


----------



## mswirski

_ I've found a few threads on this from a few years ago, but no definitive answer._

The joining istructions I received state to bring 4 pairs of casual dress shirts and casual dress pants. 

Is this really necessary? I'm currently a jeans-and-tshirt kind of guy, and would prefer to avoid buying a lot of clothing just for the first few days before receiving my uniform. 

A related question: are we allowed to wear issued clothing off duty, such as coats or boots?

Thank you for the help!


----------



## mike12255

I too am interested in all the questions asked.


----------



## George Wallace

mswirski said:
			
		

> _ I've found a few threads on this from a few years ago, but no definitive answer._
> 
> The joining istructions I received state to bring 4 pairs of casual dress shirts and casual dress pants.
> 
> Is this really necessary? I'm currently a jeans-and-tshirt kind of guy, and would prefer to avoid buying a lot of clothing just for the first few days before receiving my uniform.
> 
> A related question: are we allowed to wear issued clothing off duty, such as coats or boots?
> 
> Thank you for the help!



They give you those instructions for a reason.  If you are not able to follow instructions, you will find life very unbearable in the CAF.

There are places and times where jeans and T-shirts are NOT permitted.

NO you can not wear issued clothing off duty.

All of this has been covered in those previous posts.


----------



## Jayrickson

mswirski said:
			
		

> _ I've found a few threads on this from a few years ago, but no definitive answer._
> 
> The joining istructions I received state to bring 4 pairs of casual dress shirts and casual dress pants.
> 
> Is this really necessary? I'm currently a jeans-and-tshirt kind of guy, and would prefer to avoid buying a lot of clothing just for the first few days before receiving my uniform.
> 
> A related question: are we allowed to wear issued clothing off duty, such as coats or boots?
> 
> Thank you for the help!



When you show up at CFLRS, jeans and a T-shirt+ runners are perfectly fine. You'll only wear them for a couple days and a few weekends anyway.


----------



## mswirski

And already I have conflicting information. 

Could someone who has recently been through BMQ or taught the course recently chime in?


----------



## George Wallace

mswirski said:
			
		

> And already I have conflicting information.
> 
> Could someone who has recently been through BMQ or taught the course recently chime in?



What conflicting information?

What does your JOINING INSTRUCTION say?   With that in hand, you can not go wrong.


----------



## Flavus101

It's never good to be the only guy in jeans and a t-shirt when you show up while everyone else followed the instructions they were given.


----------



## TCM621

You will be able to wear jeans and a t shirt most of the time you are allowed out. However, have at least 1 collared shirt and a pair of casual pants, ie khakis, dockers etc. Get used to owning that as that is typically the only "civilian attire" permitted at work.

As George said, you can't go wrong following the joining instructions to the letter. In fact, that's pretty good advice for BMQ in general.


----------



## Scott

Got a Frenchys or Value Village in your area? Twenty bucks for your shirts and pants. 

If you still want to stand out, but follow instruction, I am sure you can get something gaudy enough to induce high BP in your staff.


----------



## DAA

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What does your JOINING INSTRUCTION say?   With that in hand, you can not go wrong.



Dress 
When you show up at CFLRS, you must wear appropriate and comfortable clothes to be able to walk long distances when conducting your arrival procedures. The following types of clothing are strongly recommended: 

1. Male candidates: Shirt and/or sweater, clean pants and shoes (comfortable clothes), and clean shaved. 
2. Female candidates: Blouse and pants, shoes (comfortable clothes) "Platform and high heels" shoes are not allowed

Seems pretty straight forward to me or is it?  The JI's make no mention of what is or what isn't considered "appropriate", so that's pretty much left to the imagination.  But I'd have to say that jeans would be acceptable but NOT jeans with rips, tears, etc, etc.......


----------



## cryco

If you're a jeans and tshirt kinda guy, make a small step to get some cargo pants. They're more comfortable than jeans, look less unkempt and you can wear them after training is done, unlike 'dressier pants', which would probably collect dust in your closet.
Looks for specials at old navy or something.


----------



## mswirski

Thanks DAA, but in the email I received with info about CFLRS and what to bring to BMQ, it mentions casual dress pants and casual dress shirts.


----------



## SarahRad

I'm just starting week 3 at St Jean and I'm pretty sure half of the guys in my platoon were wearing sweatpants every day before we got our kit. We had people in fancy dress shirts too. As for me, the airline lost my luggage so I was in the same jeans and a T-shirt for 4 days before it arrived. I kept thinking the staff would say something, at least about the sweatpants but they never did. It probably depends on your staff though. 
My advice: like the others have said, dress nicely, but dress COMFORTABLY. Make sure your shoes won't hurt after walking quickly and standing all day for 3-6 days straight.


----------



## evmaclennan

Hey all,

Thanks for taking the time to read this. Before I begin let me say that I've looked over most of the FAQ's for this kind of stuff before posting for the most part but forgive me if I blatantly missed something. Just some final questions as I pack for my BMQ on Oct 20th

- Civilian clothing, I've got 3 pairs of business casual pants likewise for sweaters and collared shits but would it be wise to bring multiple pairs of gym shorts, shits & athletic socks or will that stuff be provided relatively quickly? In addition I know that jeans are a no-go but is it still acceptable to pack a pair for weekends after week 5?

-Advil/ Tylenol - I have "travel" sized packets of advil I was thinking of bringing. The question is that kind of stuff prohibited and or will be taken away upon inspection? 

-Final question, is there anything anyone recommends to NOT bring with you but rather buy at the cannex? I've seen a few posts that suggested that the Iron and or starch are best purchased on site.

Thanks again for any feedback, apologies if these seem like novice questions - just trying to make sure everything is good to go.


----------



## KW13

I'm heading to BMQ 03 November.. 

I've heard from others that PT socks are not issued (this could be wrong though so hopefully someone who knows for sure will confirm) I'm packing 6 pairs though and if they aren't used then they don't take up much room to store. I'd rather be safe than sorry! You will have to pack your clothes you intend to wear on the weekends off, so pack what you'd normally wear along with the clothes you want to wear in the first few days. As for athletic shirts and shorts it states on the joining instructions how many to bring of each. 2 t-shirts 1 shorts. 

I literally asked my husband (he's already in the CF) about the advil and tylenol because I wanted to bring some as well, he wasn't sure but said that they may confiscate it because technically if you are having any type of pain your to report it etc. (hopefully it is allowed though) 

If you are near a Canex you could purchase your Iron there prior to going if your worried about it, but it is an item that isn't required to be exclusively purchased at the canex, the startch however is. 

Hope this helps a little, but hopefully someone see's this thread with exact answers for you (us).


----------



## Loachman

evmaclennan said:
			
		

> collared shits



Because they will impress the ladies so much more than run-of-the-mill uncollared shits...


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Keep in mind...you will have to carry everything you bring, up to your floor in the Mega.  Unless things have changed, elevators are off limits to recruits.  Example, I wouldn't bring my own iron, but that's me.  I'm going to guess they have them there.   

Ref Advil, Tylenol, etc.  It isn't a great idea in one way to self-medicate.  If you do it to 'push thru' some event physically, you might go from being "hurting" (sore and in need of a day or two to heal some) to "hurt" (on medical restrictions, which could mean removed from trg until you heal and on PAT/removed from your platoon).

If you bring it, and are told to 'hand it over' when your staff is conducting your in-routine and pretend you don't have any, if you get caught with it later be prepared to pay the piper.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page
  

Whatever the orders are, follow them.  Deciding 'what orders I have to/don't have to follow' isn't part of the goal of BMQ.  

Good luck on BMQ.


----------



## tomgoetz

I am currently starting grad week at St. Jean you can wear jeans(no holes or tears), I was allowed my Advil (may depend on instructors) bring socks for pt, and I just bought a $10 iron at Walmart that worked just fine. Bear in mind you could be carrying your crap up 12 floors though but if that's too hard for you good luck on kit issue day!


----------



## BeyondTheNow

> ...(may depend on instructors)...



My experiences...

I'm entering week 7 and yes, items confiscated can vary slightly from platoon to platoon. They'll search your luggage and will at some point explain things regarding medication and how to access it if you don't have it/have it taken away. (I can't remember when we got our spiel about this.)  I don't believe anyone in our platoon had their Advil/Tylenol confiscated and no one was trying to sneak it in.

Pack lightly. As lightly as possible. You'll probably end up buying stuff while you're here anyway. Stick to the list(s) precisely, for item quantities marked with 'X' don't bring many. 2-3 max. (Regarding the list your RC gave you, there are things on it that you may not use...at least the was the case for us.) 

Don't bring starch. They want you to use what's issued at the Canex, so everyone has the same item. If you want to bring an iron, go ahead, but there will probably be enough in your platoon for sharing.

DON'T bring a ton of civvies. You just don't need them. I have 2 outfits. They've been plenty. Socks and underwear? I have a week's worth, and I've been more than fine.

Yes, enjoy the stairs. You'll figure out quickly that even though it only says 4th floor, you need to add two flights to that...you'll understand why when you arrive.


----------



## BadgerTrapper

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> My experiences...
> 
> I'm entering week 7 and yes, items confiscated can vary slightly from platoon to platoon. They'll search your luggage and will at some point explain things regarding medication and how to access it if you don't have it/have it taken away. (I can't remember when we got our spiel about this.)  I don't believe anyone in our platoon had their Advil/Tylenol confiscated and no one was trying to sneak it in.
> 
> Pack lightly. As lightly as possible. You'll probably end up buying stuff while you're here anyway. Stick to the list(s) precisely, for item quantities marked with 'X' don't bring many. 2-3 max. (Regarding the list your RC gave you, there are things on it that you may not use...at least the was the case for us.)
> 
> Don't bring starch. They want you to use what's issued at the Canex, so everyone has the same item. If you want to bring an iron, go ahead, but there will probably be enough in your platoon for sharing.
> 
> DON'T bring a ton of civvies. You just don't need them. I have 2 outfits. They've been plenty. Socks and underwear? I have a week's worth, and I've been more than fine.
> 
> Yes, enjoy the stairs. You'll figure out quickly that even though it only says 4th floor, you need to add two flights to that...you'll understand why when you arrive.





You can either buy and Iron prior to going, or you can buy it on your inital Canex run. Regardless you're gonna need an Iron for kit layout on inspection. Same goes for an Alarm clock. Unless things have radically changed and they no longer preach uniformity at CFLRS.  :2c:


----------



## BeyondTheNow

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> You can either buy and Iron prior to going, or you can buy it on your inital Canex run. Regardless you're gonna need an Iron for kit layout on inspection. Same goes for an Alarm clock. Unless things have radically changed and they no longer preach uniformity at CFLRS.  :2c:



Oh Absolutely, but not everyone has an iron out of my platoon of 49 currently. There seems to be plenty to go around, so for those who didn't bring one (for whatever reason) it isn't a stressing point. Our Sr Instr also said that to us our first day in one of our orientation classes--they don't want to see 50 irons. Share. A few per section will do. (Could just be our pl though. As I mentioned, just my experience with our platoon.)


----------



## Arty39

The iron is part of the inspection layout so just bring one. I would recommend foam shaving cream over gel. Doesn't leak out during inspection.


----------



## Johngalt24

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Oh Absolutely, but not everyone has an iron out of my platoon of 49 currently. There seems to be plenty to go around, so for those who didn't bring one (for whatever reason) it isn't a stressing point. Our Sr Instr also said that to us our first day in one of our orientation classes--they don't want to see 50 irons. Share. A few per section will do. (Could just be our pl though. As I mentioned, just my experience with our platoon.)



Nice to see some of our platoon here. 

I packed a bunch of Walmart clothes, ended up tearing them up as rags and having clothing sent to me.  So in the end the extra clothes were put to use.  Bring rub a535. Helps a bit with the soreness as you get used to the lifestyle.


----------



## stealthylizard

Bring what's on the kit list.  Your cadre of staff will get you sorted out on what they expect to see for your inspection layout.  As I recall, we all had an iron, that was to be in our barrack box.  Different courses may have different layouts, and expectations.  If you find you don't need it, you can store it with your civie gear in lock-up.


----------



## Chelomo

I would say the thing you need to bring the most of are socks, because when you spend your time in the field, it's nice being able to change socks several times a day, it will help keep your feet dry and healthy. Of course you have plenty of time during your first weekend out to go do a Walmart run, so don't worry too much about bringing them right away.


----------



## dortun

Question about the socks... does it have to be mid calf socks or it can be low socks?


----------



## sarahsmom

You will be issued socks. Those are the ones you should be wearing during BMQ.
PT socks can be whatever you find comfortable.


----------



## dortun

Thanks! What about underwear? Do they have to be black for the inspections?


----------



## sarahsmom

No. Any colour will do, although be prepared for some comments if the leopard print ones are on display. Staff are usually more concerned with whether or not the underwear is CLEAN and folded to the proper size (index card).
AFter BMQ you may get issued boxers, depepnding on where you go. I know Borden issued them to those that asked.


----------



## DAA

dortun said:
			
		

> Question about the socks... does it have to be mid calf socks or it can be low socks?





			
				dortun said:
			
		

> Thanks! What about underwear? Do they have to be black for the inspections?



I'd say that as long as they are all the same colour, style shouldn't matter.   Go with the mid-calf sport socks, this way your ankles are protected from chaffing.

Most of these details are spelled out in the Joining Instructions.  (Annex B)


----------



## Treemoss

.. spend forever trying to find a pack of briefs/boxers/underwear that had the same colour...? Literally I had to rip 2-3 packs open and switch out some to finally get 6 matching ones...


----------



## sarahsmom

We only needed 3 pairs out on display. They didn't need to be the same colour. But Canex sold 3 packs of white briefs that were perfect for inspection


----------



## Kat Stevens

You have to buy your own locker layout kit?  WTF?


----------



## dangerboy

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> You have to buy your own locker layout kit?  WTF?



I agree. Seems strange last time I ran a course (granted it was a PLQ) the candidates only had military issue clothing for the inspection, with the exception of running shoes.


----------



## blacktriangle

Must be budget cuts. It was bullets or boxers.

…Of course we picked the boxers, they were just on back order…so new recruits have to buy their own for now


----------



## Treemoss

*cough* ... according to thee eh.. Joining Instructions, I have to bring 6 undergarments of the same colour. It also says they're provided at the Canex but I've heard it's cheaper to just go out and buy some....

Edit: But clearly not since I only found packs of 4 and had to buy 2.. there were packs of 6/8 but I figured it' be less suspicious looking due to the ransacking whilst boxer exchanging.


----------



## medicineman

I had to provide my own gitch in Cornwallis in '88...never got issued stuff until I got to my first operational unit when I drew my combat gear.  I think we did get issued some long johns, but no boxers that I recall.

MM


----------



## Naval Reservist

We only had to have 4 for inspection and they didnt have to be the same colour. They just had to be foldable into a 4x4 square. We had one guy put out 4 different pairs of ninja turtle boxers. I think he got bonus points! ;D


----------



## Treemoss

Lol really?? That's awesome, love it. So my 2hr boxer brief ransacking spree may have been for naught.


----------



## ShadyBrah

Treemoss said:
			
		

> But clearly not since I only found packs of 4 and had to buy 2.. there were packs of 6/8 but I figured it' be less suspicious looking due to the ransacking whilst boxer exchanging.



I went through this, and got to know 3 nice gentlemen while we all swapped the odd colours out! Nothing looks to weird or suspicious if you're in Walmart.


----------



## Naval Reservist

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Lol really?? That's awesome, love it. So my 2hr boxer brief ransacking spree may have been for naught.



I wouldn't be so sure the navy BMNQ is different than your BMQ. BMNQ we were in MOB tents the entire time, so I think they took pity on us!


----------



## Cbbmtt

I went through last January and they issued your underwear and kit before they did an inspection. You are entitled every year to I think 5 shirts and 5 pairs of underwear.


----------



## Treemoss

I just did my enrollment ceremony. They laughed at my underwear story .


----------



## skuoc019

Are you allowed to bring outside food with you at BMQ? for example just some protein or granola bars incase you're hungry at night?


----------



## RedcapCrusader

From the BMQ Joining Instructions:



> Prohibited articles
> Here is a list of prohibited articles:
> 
> Fire arms or edged weapons (switch-blade knives, knives with blades longer than 6 inches)
> Food stuff (fruits, chips, candy, etc.) and drinks, including supplements
> Alcoholic beverages
> Illegal substances (including caffeine concentrate "wake up")
> Materials with sexual connotation (magazines, photos, DVDs, accessories, etc.)


----------



## mariomike

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> From the BMQ Joining Instructions:



Which the OP must have received by now.

BMQ Start: Feb 28, 2015
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-1354240.html#msg1354240
Reply #4926


----------



## Treemoss

Hey mariomike, you inbox is full so i cant respond to you.


----------



## Arty39

There is a break room you have access to at night with vending machines. Just make sure you have change. No food up on the floors though.


----------



## Alderson

I'm just looking over what to bring to my BMQ and notice that most of the items on the list are available at the Canex.
I messaged my friend who's doing his BMQ in St. Jean right now, and he says just bring most of the stuff from home as the Canex is overpriced.

I'm not overly concerned about the money issue of it, but I'm more concerned about missing something that's required for me to bring. 
My plan is to bring the following items -

6 pairs of Cotton Underwear (Same colour)
1 pair of running shoes
2 T-shirts (for sport)
1 Sport shorts
1 Dress shirt
1 Dress pant
1 Pair of Dress shoes
And a few (3-4 days) of clothing and hygienic items.

Does this seem like an appropriate list of things to bring from home, or should I focus more on bringing more things from the list which I could ust buy from the Canex when I arrive?


----------



## Moore

Alderson said:
			
		

> I'm just looking over what to bring to my BMQ and notice that most of the items on the list are available at the Canex.
> I messaged my friend who's doing his BMQ in St. Jean right now, and he says just bring most of the stuff from home as the Canex is overpriced.
> 
> I'm not overly concerned about the money issue of it, but I'm more concerned about missing something that's required for me to bring.
> My plan is to bring the following items -
> 
> 6 pairs of Cotton Underwear (Same colour)
> 1 pair of running shoes
> 2 T-shirts (for sport)
> 1 Sport shorts
> 1 Dress shirt
> 1 Dress pant
> 1 Pair of Dress shoes
> And a few (3-4 days) of clothing and hygienic items.
> 
> Does this seem like an appropriate list of things to bring from home, or should I focus more on bringing more things from the list which I could ust buy from the Canex when I arrive?



I'm in week 5 currently. Don't waste your money buying the same colored underwear like I did, you'll be issued underwear within the first week. I hvent used the sport shirt I bought and brought yet, or the sport shorts I bought and brought because they're civilian items and in civilian lock up. However you can use your own sport socks with your own running shoes for PT but you have to wear issued PT gear. Bring toothpaste, mouth wash (750ml/1L), shaving cream, deodorant, a tooth brush, razor and cartridges, and a couple of bars of soap. All of those hygienic items are just mentioned are used for inspection and honestly you don't need more than that unless you want to keep a ghost kit in your kit bag if you're on a hell platoon. Your iron and everything else can be bought at canex.


----------



## Alderson

mariomike said:
			
		

> You may find this discussion of interest.
> 
> Items to bring to BMQ?
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/108784.0



Oh sorry, I didn't see that post.


----------



## Alderson

As I said before, I'm going to buy/bring some items with me and buy the rest at the canex.

I'm just wondering about the PT shoes. 
I had a very nice pair of runners but they got destroyed at a job I had.

So, I'm going to go buy some more tomorrow, just curious about 2 things though.
1. Can my shoes be any color? Seeing as how most high-end name brand shoe companies like to make their running shoes with bright colors, this concerns me slightly. 
2. Do you get issued runners with your kit? I plan on spending a couple hundred dollars on the shoes if I'm to be using them for my entire BMQ, but if I only have to use them until I get my kit issued to me, then I'll just buy a cheap brand.


----------



## stealthylizard

Buy your own shoes.  The ones you are issued should never be worn for anything.


----------



## jonsey

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Buy your own shoes.  The ones you are issued should never be worn for anything.



Is there a reason why they keep issuing them, if they're that bad? That's probably a lot of money that could be spent on other, more practical, items (unless they already have a crapload sitting in a warehouse and have been slowly issuing them just to get them out of storage).


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Jonsey said:
			
		

> Is there a reason why they keep issuing them, if they're that bad? That's probably a lot of money that could be spent on other, more practical, items (unless they already have a crapload sitting in a warehouse and have been slowly issuing them just to get them out of storage).



Well just like anything else the CF issues, the contract was awarded to the lowest bidder and the quality of the product is poor. They don't last very long and offer little support, causing more harm than good. Rather than listen to their soldiers GoC continues to provide equipment with questionable craftsmanship.


----------



## Alderson

Got a couple questions here as I buy/pack my things...

Is everything on the list mandatory for you to bring/buy from the Canex?
I don't floss my teeth and rarely use mouthwash, just brush them. Is it still required that I have floss and mouthwash even though I don't plan on using it?

Also, for the luggage size. I know I have to carry my stuff up/down flights of stairs all day so I'm hoping I'll beable to squeeze most of the items im bringing in a very small duffle bag. Would you guys/girls recommend that I use a larger sized bag though, such as a hockey bag?


----------



## Ludoc

Alderson said:
			
		

> Got a couple questions here as I buy/pack my things...
> 
> Is everything on the list mandatory for you to bring/buy from the Canex?
> I don't floss my teeth and rarely use mouthwash, just brush them. Is it still required that I have floss and mouthwash even though I don't plan on using it?[quote/]Yes, even if you don't use them you will need each item in your locker for inspection.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for the luggage size. I know I have to carry my stuff up/down flights of stairs all day so I'm hoping I'll beable to squeeze most of the items im bringing in a very small duffle bag. Would you guys/girls recommend that I use a larger sized bag though, such as a hockey bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Having more space is helpful. If you buy anything while at basic, say while visiting Montreal, you will need somewhere to pack it when you get posted after BMQ. You may end up spending many months awaiting the next phase of your training and having a little extra room to pack all your time wasters will be appreciated when you move from one base to another on taskings, for courses, and eventually on your first posting.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alderson

Ludoc said:
			
		

> Having more space is helpful. If you buy anything while at basic, say while visiting Montreal, you will need somewhere to pack it when you get posted after BMQ. You may end up spending many months awaiting the next phase of your training and having a little extra room to pack all your time wasters will be appreciated when you move from one base to another on taskings, for courses, and eventually on your first posting.



Alright, thanks for the help. Back to Walmart tomorrow I guess...


----------



## The_Falcon

Alderson said:
			
		

> Got a couple questions here as I buy/pack my things...
> 
> Is everything on the list mandatory for you to bring/buy from the Canex?
> I don't floss my teeth and rarely use mouthwash, just brush them. Is it still required that I have floss and mouthwash even though I don't plan on using it?



You will (might) learn very quickly in the military, when you go on a COURSE, when you are handed a kit list, the items contained therein are not suggestions. You aren't going to summer camp.


----------



## Alderson

For the towels - Will I be okay to just bring a regular shower towel and no other towels, then buy the 3 necessary towels at the canex (hand, face, bath towel)?


----------



## stealthylizard

Bring what how many ever towels it says on the kit list. You will get issued towels, but for the first week, you use your own.


----------



## Pusser

Alderson said:
			
		

> Is everything on the list mandatory for you to bring/buy from the Canex?
> I don't floss my teeth and rarely use mouthwash, just brush them. Is it still required that I have floss and mouthwash even though I don't plan on using it?



Good thing the CF provides good dental coverage!  I'm sure the hygenist will be speaking to you!

The kit list includes things that you will have to lay out in your locker for inspection.  If it's on the list, the staff will expect to see it.  They will also expect to see evidence that you are using it.  How you create that illusion is largely up to you, although actually using it is certainly an acceptable course of action.


----------



## mattd42

I am attending BMOQ July 6th at CFLRS and would like clarification on:

1. Casual dress shoes. Are they expecting dress shoes? I've heard many different opinions on it but I don't want to be "that guy" the first day who was under dressed.

2.Razors. Would a razor with disposable heads be acceptable? (Mach 3 for example). I know a full on disposable is not acceptable, but is a head ok?

3. Arrival clothes. Upon arrival is it recommended to wear something that is more casual (Jeans) or would dress pants be expected?

I know these aren't essential issues to address but I am trying to avoid possible issues for BMOQ.

Thanks


----------



## George Wallace

READ THIS:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/13460/post-59845.html#msg59845


----------



## levaughan

Do you keep your cell phone in a personal locker, or is it confiscated and returned in the evening?


----------



## PuckChaser

Its almost like there's a sticky thread with the answer to that, so you wouldn't have to necro post this....

Here it is, you're welcome. http://army.ca/forums/threads/103685.0.html


----------



## George Wallace

levaughan said:
			
		

> Do you keep your cell phone in a personal locker, or is it confiscated and returned in the evening?



I know it can be an exercise in frustration having to read all the answers already posted on that question; but let me tell you, it is an even bigger exercise in frustration and patience for us to constantly answer that question.


----------



## MercenaryBlack

Got BMQ July 25th. I've already got everything packed in a suitcase. They say toiletries for the first 3 days, I arrive on a Saturday. Do those toiletries include toilet paper? I've got soap, shampoo, mouthwash, toothbrush, toothpaste, deodorant, shaving supplies.. But do you have to bring @$$ wipe?


----------



## Eye In The Sky

No.  

However, you should bring some Common Sense.  And the stuff on this list.

If you already read that list, or were given some other list, and didn't see toilet paper and still posted the question here, then you know what I said you should bring some Common Sense.

*Note - you are also not required to bring air, rain or sunshine.  They will also be provided.   ^-^


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

The ability to use both those items above is something useful.....


----------



## MercenaryBlack

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> However, you should bring some Common Sense.  And the stuff on this list.
> 
> If you already read that list, or were given some other list, and didn't see toilet paper and still posted the question here, then you know what I said you should bring some Common Sense.
> 
> *Note - you are also not required to bring air, rain or sunshine.  They will also be provided.   ^-^


 Hey, common sense is always there.. But who knows, maybe this is some survivor thing where they're going to fly me onto a lone island for the first three days to test how well I can survive, hence my question about the toilet paper. lol, but for real. Toiletries, wasn't sure what they supply and what they don't. Yep I seen that list, I have everything there ready to go. Gonna be bringing my "Seasonal Jacket" even though i'm going in the summer!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Right on...keep the sense of humour, it will help you take all the fun and games at BMQ in stride!


----------



## km1984

Ok so heres the thing. I know I will be losing weight so that being said, what do you pack for civi clothes? Also what did you wish you had for basic that woulda helped you out.  Also any hints to survival in basic would be great. Heading to basic august 1st for satrt date of august 3rd.


----------



## Smitty_smith

Just wondering if anyone else is confirmed for BMQ in Meaford for July 13th?  I am getting everything packed and have been pretty excited and nervous for it to start.  It would be great to know of some other army.ca members heading up as well. 

Matt


----------



## faivious

I was supposed to be on the July 13th course for Meaford but got bumped to July 20th at Fort York Armoury 

Good luck to you bud!
Make the best of Meaford


----------



## Smitty_smith

I feel your pain.  I was initially slotted for July 1st then got pushed back to the July 13th date. At least you were able to get on a course for the summer.  Have fun!


----------



## Brando613

I'll be at Meaford for the July 13th course as well. Really excited/nervous all at the same time   Getting kitted tomorrow morning too because I was away all of June.


----------



## Smitty_smith

It is definitely an exciting time.   I just want it to start so I can stop thinking about it, lol. Where are you coming from? I am driving up from London.  

Getting kitted up is fun experience. Get ready to collect A LOT of gear. If nobody is going with you, make sure to triple check what you have before you sign off. You will be responsible for whatever you sign for.  

If you have any questions about the kit or what to bring, shoot me a message. I would be happy to help.  

Matt


----------



## faivious

Just curious, what are you guys bringing asides the given kit?


----------



## Smitty_smith

I wasn't 100% sure what else we were allowed to bring.  I didn't want to be "that guy" who shows up with 4 bags stuffed with extras.  

I packed all kit list into a duffel bag and my ruck sack, then I took all the extra gear I had left over and threw it into my 2nd duffel bag.  since I am driving myself, I am going to bring the 2nd duffel bag up just incase they scream for something that we didn't know we needed to bring (or I somehow forgot to pack).  My one problem is that the kit list that I was provided with is for BMQ (L), so I have no clue how different the list is for BMQ.  That's why I figured I would play it safe and bring everything.  

I didn't have a specific list for personal items, so I just packed sun screen (2 cans), shaving cream (2 cans), razors (12 pack), body wash (2 bottles), a new tube of toothpaste, mouthwash and some random meds (Advil, blister patches, etc).

I will probably bring an extra set of civi clothes, aside from the outfit I am wearing there, just in case we get a hall pass for a weekend.  

Other then that........my laptop, cell phone, charger and a good book should round out the packing list.  

What about you guys?  Any ideas or tips would be great.  It's hard to figure out exactly what we need since this is all new to us.


----------



## faivious

Apart from the things you listed, I'm bringing...

- Small Toiletry Case (To hold the toothbrush,shampoo,soap,etc for hygiene)
- 4 locks (Email told me to bring 4...)
- Nailclippers
- Laundry detergent and coins (No laundry machine on base at Fort York..We have to go out of base)
- Lint rollers

How many pairs of running shoes are you bringing? They recommend two, is it worth bringing two?
Anyone know the electronic usage policy for reservists at BMQ, I know for RegF, they usually get to use it after indoc.
What is it for reserves?


----------



## Smitty_smith

Good call on the laundry detergent and lint rollers, I'll throw them on my list.   

Everyone recommends to bring flip flops for the shower. I guess they are less then desirable and may leave your feet with unknown diseases if you venture in barefoot  

I haven't heard much about using personal items.   A unconfirmed source said that we will get about 30 mins a night but it depends on the course staff as well.


----------



## Smitty_smith

I also made sure that all my kit was marked and my beret was formed.  I figured it wouldn't hurt to have it done before hand and if I have my stuff done, I can always help other guys get it done quicker.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

faivious said:
			
		

> Apart from the things you listed, I'm bringing...
> 
> - Small Toiletry Case (To hold the toothbrush,shampoo,soap,etc for hygiene)
> - 4 locks (Email told me to bring 4...)
> - Nailclippers
> - Laundry detergent and coins (No laundry machine on base at Fort York..We have to go out of base)
> - Lint rollers
> 
> How many pairs of running shoes are you bringing? They recommend two, is it worth bringing two?
> Anyone know the electronic usage policy for reservists at BMQ, I know for RegF, they usually get to use it after indoc.
> What is it for reserves?





			
				Smitty_smith said:
			
		

> Good call on the laundry detergent and lint rollers, I'll throw them on my list.
> 
> Everyone recommends to bring flip flops for the shower. I guess they are less then desirable and may leave your feet with unknown diseases if you venture in barefoot
> 
> I haven't heard much about using personal items.   A unconfirmed source said that we will get about 30 mins a night but it depends on the course staff as well.





			
				Smitty_smith said:
			
		

> I wasn't 100% sure what else we were allowed to bring.  I didn't want to be "that guy" who shows up with 4 bags stuffed with extras.
> 
> I packed all kit list into a duffel bag and my ruck sack, then I took all the extra gear I had left over and threw it into my 2nd duffel bag.  since I am driving myself, I am going to bring the 2nd duffel bag up just incase they scream for something that we didn't know we needed to bring (or I somehow forgot to pack).  My one problem is that the kit list that I was provided with is for BMQ (L), so I have no clue how different the list is for BMQ.  That's why I figured I would play it safe and bring everything.
> 
> I didn't have a specific list for personal items, so I just packed sun screen (2 cans), shaving cream (2 cans), razors (12 pack), body wash (2 bottles), a new tube of toothpaste, mouthwash and some random meds (Advil, blister patches, etc).
> 
> I will probably bring an extra set of civi clothes, aside from the outfit I am wearing there, just in case we get a hall pass for a weekend.
> 
> Other then that........my laptop, cell phone, charger and a good book should round out the packing list.
> 
> What about you guys?  Any ideas or tips would be great.  It's hard to figure out exactly what we need since this is all new to us.



You probably won't need 2 of everything. Lots of razor blades are good. I was able to get by on a 2 month course on just 2 bars of soap, 1 bottle of shampoo, and 1 can of shaving cream. Advil is good, try and get the extra strength Muscle and Joint stuff, you'll need it, especially in Meaford. 

The kit lists for BMQ and BMQL are identical. Pack everything on it or you're not going to have a fun time  >

As with electronics, you're allowed to bring a cellphone and laptop but trust me when I say this, your evenings will likely not be over untill 2100 and then you'll use that time to study, clean your weapons, and most importantly sleep. Lock that shit up during the day in your closet/personal storage/barrack box and ys, you may only get 30 minutes at night of use. 

Shower shoes are a MUST. Last thing you want is warts or Athlete's Foot.

Don't forget, dryer sheets.


----------



## sarahsmom

Smitty_smith said:
			
		

> Everyone recommends to bring flip flops for the shower. I guess they are less then desirable and may leave your feet with unknown diseases if you venture in barefoot



Any time you venture into a public shower you should have shower shoes/flip flops. 
The showers will be as clean as you want them, since you (the platoon) will be the ones cleaning them (station jobs!)
Same goes for walking down the hall, etc. Please ALWAYS have something in your feet. You don't know where the people walking down the hall in shoes have been, and to step in that barefoot after... just ick.

If you have room in your kit, swiffer duster sheets are good to have. They help with the last minute pre-inspection dusting.


----------



## Evad

The one already made is locked? So I can't respond to it.
I was given my booklet and a lot of the things in it are "x" out. Should I not purchase those items or just go off of this list instead. http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page#annex-b
Also in that thread, says a lot of the items can be purchased at the Canex store, should I wait and buy my items there or prepurchase them and bring them with me?
Sorry if this is in the wrong section. 
Thanks.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Stick to the list in the booklet. Pack lightly. You'll need civvie stuff for the first 3-5 days (depending on your schedule) until you're issued your military items. Then, not again until you're off indoc. (1st 5 weeks.) If I remember correctly, the x means you can bring whatever quantity of that item you feel you'll require. (i.e. Socks, underwear, etc.) Don't bring a crap-ton of clothes. You won't need/use half of them and you'll acquire more clothing while here, guaranteed. 

Buy things at Canex if it says to. Starch, detergent, towels, picture frame, etc etc. will have to be uniform throughout the platoon. Minor allowable variances will depend on your specific pl staff.


----------



## Evad

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Stick to the list. Pack lightly. If I remember correctly, the x means you can bring whatever quantity of that item you feel you'll require. (i.e. Socks, underwear, etc.) Don't bring a crap-ton of clothes. You won't need/use half of them and you'll acquire more clothing while here, guaranteed.
> 
> Buy things at Canex if it says to. Starch, detergent, towels, picture frame, etc etc. will have to be uniform throughout the platoon. Minor allowable variances will depend on your specific pl staff.


Ok thank you for the reply and clarification. Didn't make sense that I should just show up with the shirt on back and that's that lol.


----------



## ShadyBrah

Hey everyone, quick question...

I received my course message for SQ, or BMQ-L, and recieved 2 different kit lists. Neither of these lists mention DEU, which I thought was a must for every course. I don't want to bring them if I don't have to, scuffing the boots and all, but I don't want to be that one guy either...

Also, my course runs through November, so would my course be put on hold to parade or anything on Remembrance Day?


----------



## holieee

Better safe than sorry. ESPECIALLY if it runs over rememberance day, you'll more than likely have to attend a ceremony at the very least.


----------



## reinvented

I just noticed that the Joining Instructions for BMQ/BMOQ have been updated. For anyone heading off soon it might be worth it to check out what to bring in terms of civilian clothes and miscellaneous items as they have been altered slightly. Now it seems that you are required to buy some of the miscellaneous items from the CANEX when you arrive, but for the other items you are allowed to purchase them beforehand and bring them with you if you like.


----------



## Spider Begley

Alright so I start BMQ tomorrow I haven't received any kit so what should i bring Clothing wise?
I know the Basics toiletries, Boxers, PT gear ect

Thanks


----------



## mariomike

Spider Begley said:
			
		

> Alright so I start BMQ tomorrow I haven't received any kit so what should i bring Clothing wise?



This may help,

https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+reserve+bmq+kit&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=ozmYVuONL6aC8QeIiLvYBg&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## runormal

- A lock (have multiple keys/locks if you can)
- Sense of humour
- A back pack
- Winter Boots 
- Winter Pants
- Winter Jacket
- Winter gloves
- PT (Be prapared to do both indoor and out door pt)
- Toiletry 
_ Scarf
- Comfortable Pants/Shirts
- Watch
- Pens
- Towel
- Sandals for the shower
- Memo? 
- Back Pack
- Rain/Light jacket?
- Sweater
- A cheap watch from walmart

Keep in mind all of this while all of this should be conservative, it should all also be clothes that you don't care about (if possible) as it might get damaged until you get your kit.


I can't think of anything that you wouldn't think about besides a back pack, lock, watch and shower sandals. Basically expect to be inside/outside. Pack like you are going to go skiing after you go to you school but you can't stop at home after school. Light/Heavy clothes if you have it. But other than a watch/locks/pens/gloves I wouldn't run out to buy anything.


----------



## Spider Begley

Perfect thanks Runomal

Sense of humor! Check!

I packed up my grid Squares and Battery Operated chemlights


----------



## runormal

Spider Begley said:
			
		

> Perfect thanks Runomal
> 
> Sense of humor! Check!
> 
> I packed up my grid Squares and Battery Operated chemlights



Don't forget the NVG Fluid.  :christmas happy:


----------



## mariomike

Spider Begley, did you read any of these?

Kit List for basic training - MUST READ
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13460.0
21 pages.

Reserve BMQ - What to bring?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/101439.0

PT gear for Reserves BMQ
http://army.ca/forums/threads/106460.0

No Kit for BMQ start 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/96773.0
"part time BMQ"

etc...


----------



## Spider Begley

mariomike said:
			
		

> Spider Begley, did you read any of these?
> 
> Kit List for basic training - MUST READ
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/13460.0
> 21 pages.
> 
> Reserve BMQ - What to bring?
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/101439.0
> 
> PT gear for Reserves BMQ
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/106460.0
> 
> No Kit for BMQ start
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/96773.0
> "part time BMQ"
> 
> etc...



Yup Except for the last one thanks!


----------



## mariomike

Spider Begley said:
			
		

> Yup Except for the last one thanks!



You are welcome. Good luck.  

Perhaps your kit list thread will be merged with the others for future reference.


----------



## Gunshark

In addition to what was said above, show up in jeans, white tshirt, and running shoes. I'm not sure if that's a universal rule, but that was our instruction when we started. Although I don't think it's terribly important, especially if you haven't received specific instructions to do so. Also, if it's a PRes BMQ, while you should bring the essentials listed here, I suggest bringing only what's necessary. You can benefit from weight reduction, as you will be lugging your kit around from/to car, around parade square, etc. Most important of all is sense of humour, that's for sure, as something will likely go wrong no matter how well you prepare.

Additional items not mentioned that you will need:

-Notepad
-Notebook
-Lighter(s)
-Permanent marker(s)
-Boot blousing (better to have multiple)
-Boot polish and applicator (Kiwi for gen. purpose & Emu for wet weather)
-Lint roller
-Multi-tool (if not issued) (Leatherman Wave or Charge are well-reviewed, but it's your choice, I think the requirement is that it has to be black)

If anything is missing now, don't worry, you will quickly adjust. Good luck.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

As well, has the unit your joining given you "joining instructions"? 

This provides the details for where to report, when, who your course contact name is if something happens on the way, etc....


----------



## Vell

Should I pack some of the stuff I will want to use AFTER BMQ?

From what I understand, after BMQ I am likely to be put on PAT until my next phase of training begins. During this period, I am considered on 'restricted' status (or something along those lines) which means I can't move my stuff yet. Should I bring anything I will want for after BMQ with me to BMQ or will I get a chance to get some of my stuff after? Is there somewhere to store something like an extra suitcase for after BMQ (an extra case that I don't want to use at BMQ or drag up the stairs with me for example). I have no desire to bring or use something like my laptop or some books during BMQ, but I definitely want to use such things afterwards.

Also, kind of related. Do I ever have to worry about providing my own meals while on PAT, or POET even? If so, I would eventually want to bring some basics like my rice cooker too.


----------



## mariomike

This may help,

Forces.ca
Kit list
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page#annex-b

Kit List for basic training - MUST READ
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13460.500
21 pages.

Clothing for BMQ?  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/116432.0

What to do, not do, expect, bring etc. to BMQ/CFLRS  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/107073.0

Allowed to bring food into BMQ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/118168.0

What items can i bring for BMQ?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/118942.0

Extra thing to bring to BMQ?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/120811.0

Bring BMQ
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bring+bmq&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=DKudVo2KCoqN8QfotIPwCw&gws_rd=ssl#

etc...



			
				Vell said:
			
		

> I have no desire to bring or use something like my laptop or some books during BMQ, but I definitely want to use such things afterwards.



Laptop
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+laptop&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=ta6dVsD2KYyN8Qeuw4KgDw&gws_rd=ssl

This says what electronics you can bring ( you may, or may not, have the opportunity to us it )
Official Policy Change RE: Electronics during BMQ/BMOQ  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103685.500





			
				Vell said:
			
		

> Do I ever have to worry about providing my own meals while on PAT, or POET even?



All About PAT (merged)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/583.0/nowap.html

The Rations and Quarters Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/33594.0


----------



## Vell

mariomike said:
			
		

> This may help,
> 
> Kit List for basic training - MUST READ
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/13460.500
> 21 pages.
> 
> Clothing for BMQ?
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/116432.0
> 
> What to do, not do, expect, bring etc. to BMQ/CFLRS
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/107073.0
> 
> Allowed to bring food into BMQ
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/118168.0
> 
> Forces.ca
> Kit list
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page#annex-b
> 
> What items can i bring for BMQ?
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/118942.0
> 
> Extra thing to bring to BMQ?
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/120811.0
> 
> Bring BMQ
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bring+bmq&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=DKudVo2KCoqN8QfotIPwCw&gws_rd=ssl#
> 
> etc...
> 
> All About PAT (merged)
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/583.0/nowap.html
> 
> The Rations and Quarters Merged Thread
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/33594.0



Thanks for the links but I skimmed most of those before posting and none seem to answer my question. What to bring to BMQ is very straight forward (just bring what is on the joining orders). What I want to know is if there is someplace to put things you want to use after BMQ but not during it (most importantly, stuff I don't want to have to drag up god knows how many flights of stairs yet never intend to use while at BMQ).


----------



## George Wallace

Vell said:
			
		

> Thanks for the links but I skimmed most of those before posting and none seem to answer my question. What to bring to BMQ is very straight forward (just bring what is on the joining orders). What I want to know is if there is someplace to put things you want to use after BMQ but not during it (most importantly, stuff I don't want to have to drag up god knows how many flights of stairs yet never intend to use while at BMQ).




There are suggestions in those links.  If you have a car, store it in the car.  Another option; don't bring extra kit.  Rent a Storage Unit is yet another option.


----------



## mariomike

Vell said:
			
		

> What I want to know is if there is someplace to put things <snip>





			
				reccecrewman said:
			
		

> Each course has a storage closet thats about 6 feet by 3 feet by 8 feet (roughly) for storage of everyone's civvy bags and clothing.


----------



## Vell

mariomike said:
			
		

> Each course has a storage closet thats about 6 feet by 3 feet by 8 feet (roughly) for storage of everyone's civvy bags and clothing.



Is said closet up the stairs where you will be dragging the rest of your kit? Is it somewhere where I will have to drag my extra non-BMQ stuff up with me? Should I bring any Non-BMQ stuff with me and if not, when do I get the chance to retrieve it? I literally want a bag with personal items in it that is not used/accessed/checked/part of BMQ. I will try calling my file manager, perhaps he can tell me how that part works, the posts I have read are not clear about that aspect of packing.

I think I need to be more clear. I am an OUTCAN applicant moving from Japan to Canada to start my BMQ on the 15th. Everything I own is pretty much in two suitcases. Most of that stuff is not needed for BMQ so I want one bag I use for BMQ (basicaly containing the items on the joining orders) and another bag or two that I don't even want to touch during BMQ. Some of those bags will contain items I will want access to after BMQ but before I am off restricted status for moving. I am trying to figure out what my best options are in that regard.


----------



## George Wallace

mariomike

You tried hard.  I can't think of much more you can do for this person.


----------



## mariomike

Good luck, Vell.


----------



## Loachman

Two suitcases is not a U-Haul trailer's worth. It's two suitcases.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

To the best I can recall (I haven't worked at CFLRS since 07), there is no 'special' storage for people to bring stuff 'after BMQ'; what you bring will be stored in the courses civie lock-up area.  Expect the 'same rules for all' environment.

IF you bring your extra stuff, it will be locked up with your 'BMQ required' stuff. Whatever you bring to the Mega, expect to be responsible to move it up however many flights of stairs are between the Green Doors and your courses living area.  That could be as little as 3 flights or right to the top; you won't know until you get there.

One idea is to leave your follow-on, post BMQ stuff with a friend or family member who can then ship it to you once you finish BMQ and head off to CFSCE in Kingston for POET and QL3.

As for the rice-cooker question and similar items for cooking, most bases have rules for single members living in quarters that restrict the use of cooking devices, candles, etc.  For fire prevention, hygiene, etc reasons.

Expect to pay for rations and SQ charges during your training until you are posted and then decide to live on the economy (ie not on the base in single quarters).  

Hope this helps clarify things for you.  Any further details, you should ask your file manager/CFRC about.


----------



## Vell

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> To the best I can recall (I haven't worked at CFLRS since 07), there is no 'special' storage for people to bring stuff 'after BMQ'; what you bring will be stored in the courses civie lock-up area.  Expect the 'same rules for all' environment.
> 
> IF you bring your extra stuff, it will be locked up with your 'BMQ required' stuff. Whatever you bring to the Mega, expect to be responsible to move it up however many flights of stairs are between the Green Doors and your courses living area.  That could be as little as 3 flights or right to the top; you won't know until you get there.
> 
> One idea is to leave your follow-on, post BMQ stuff with a friend or family member who can then ship it to you once you finish BMQ and head off to CFSCE in Kingston for POET and QL3.
> 
> As for the rice-cooker question and similar items for cooking, most bases have rules for single members living in quarters that restrict the use of cooking devices, candles, etc.  For fire prevention, hygiene, etc reasons.
> 
> Expect to pay for rations and SQ charges during your training until you are posted and then decide to live on the economy (ie not on the base in single quarters).
> 
> Hope this helps clarify things for you.  Any further details, you should ask your file manager/CFRC about.



Thanks a lot for the info, that was exactly the kind of thing I was looking for. In other words, even though there is storage at BMQ, it is not practical to bring all my bags with me and ideally I will need to find an alternative way to store my stuff before BMQ. I got further clarification in a private message from someone confirming this.



> When you get there you are brought in a room to then lay out all of your civi gear on the floor so your instructor can go through it. You then go to a classroom where everyone in your platoon is and you all get a 30-40 minute briefing. You then carry all of your civi gear up to your floor(no elevator, only stairs) where it is then put under your bed until you are given kit(uniform, etc. Day 2 or 3). Then you carry all of your kit into your floor and once everyone's kit is at the floor you then all put your civi gear in the closet which you can not access until weekend 5.



I am visiting friends and family in Winnipeg for a few days before BMQ, so I will consider leaving some of my stuff with them and asking them to ship it to me later. I think the only civie gear I will bring will be my laptop, kindle and perhaps a deck of cards. In the end, it looks like I really will have to discuss this with my file manager though. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## George Wallace

Eye In The Sky has taken the time to repeat what has already been posted several times in these forums, often by him, on this.  If you really can not or could not understand this from READING what has been posted, then you are going to have a very hard time at CFLS.


----------



## Vell

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Eye In The Sky has taken the time to repeat what has already been posted several times in these forums, often by him, on this.  If you really can not or could not understand this from READING what has been posted, then you are going to have a very hard time at CFLS.



While I appreciate his comments and those of the people before him, the crux of my question still has not been answered, "where should someone with no home in Canada keep all their non-BMQ stuff yet still have access to it. (for example OUTCAN applicants like myself or single people who are leaving their apartments/homes)". It is possible the answer lays buried somewhere here on these forums, but I have yet to find it.

I have only verified what I already suspected based on the many posts I read before asking my question, the storage at BMQ for civie gear is not appropriate for large volumes of non-BMQ related personal goods. I was hoping that OUTCAN and others with no home outside the CAF had access to separate storage which can be easily/reasonably accessible between BMQ graduation and being taken off restricted moving.  

The vast majority of people on BMQ will bring only the stuff on the joining instructions plus a few extra items for use during the weekends after their indoctrination period (which is what I suspect the civie lockup is meant for). Most of their personal stuff will be left behind at their homes in Canada with some occasional items retrieved / sent to them during PAT and training  by their significant others and/or parents as needed. After those people are given a posting (and taken off restricted move status), the CAF pays to have the rest of their stuff moved to their new home in the CAF.

But what about people like me who has no home in Canada? My first Canadian home in 10 years will be on a CAF base. I will bring my max capacity of luggage with me from Japan to Canada. That is 2 max size suitcases and two max sized carry-ons which amount to about 60-70kg of stuff. Those suitcases will contain pretty much everything I own minus the goods I left back in Japan with my wife and kids. I certainly don't want to bring all of that to BMQ so I was hoping the CAF may have somewhere I can keep it and have access to it until I am off restricted move status.

Writing this, I realize that single people in Canada who are starting a career with the CAF may be in a similar predicament. What do they do with all their stuff after they leave their apartment but before they go to BMQ? I will try searching the forums for people who may have been in that situation as the solutions to their storage problems may be applicable to OUTCAN applicants as well.

My tentative plan is to take a small trip to Winnipeg before BMQ and leave the majority of my luggage there with a friend. I'll pack only what I need for BMQ (plus my laptop, kindle and perhaps a deck of cards which I suspect will all end up in civie lock-up). This is not an optimal plan since I can't access those items easily, not even by shipment, since I would have to get my friend to go digging through my stuff on my behalf and then send them to me and charge me what it cost him for shipping. Normally I would get my wife to do that kind of thing for me, but she will be in Japan until I am done the majority/all of my initial training.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Short answer;  I am not sure but you may be able to put those 'not coming to BMQ with me' items in storage at public expense, BUT I am not sure...which is why I said talk to your file manager/CFRC.  They will know such things or be able to get answers.


----------



## Vell

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Short answer;  I am not sure but you may be able to put those 'not coming to BMQ with me' items in storage at public expense, BUT I am not sure...which is why I said talk to your file manager/CFRC.  They will know such things or be able to get answers.



Thanks Eye In The Sky, I will talk to my file manager as soon as I get one again (I don't have one at the moment while my file is being transferred). I'll post here with the answer I am given for future people who may have run into a similar predicament to read about.


----------



## sheilainthevalley

Vell said:
			
		

> where should someone with no home in Canada keep all their non-BMQ stuff yet still have access to it. (for example OUTCAN applicants like myself or single people who are leaving their apartments/homes)



I am going to have the same issue. Not as an OUTCAN applicant, but as a civilian living in base accommodations right now (long story). I will be required to clear out when I head to basic so I won't have a 'home base' and I don't have anyone I can leave my stuff with. Your options are pretty limited. You buy a storage unit or you find someone who will hold onto your stuff for you.

To be honest, it doesn't sound like you will need your stuff for awhile because you'll be in training and living with rations and quarters. If you're that attached to your things I would recommend getting a storage unit close to St Jean so you can access it on your weekends off and before you head out for your next bout of training, but I think you will have to move your things with you each time if that's the case. I am under the impression that you're not entitled to the moving benefits (financial reimbursement) provided by the military until you get your first posting, then they will move your things for you.

EDIT:

Looks like I might've been wrong here, see this post:


			
				DAA said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely certain about coverage of lease breaking penalties but YES the CF will pay to have your personal effects stored.  In fact, they even send a Moving Company over to do all the work for you!  Also, once you are occupation qualified and posted for first time employment, the CF will also ship your personal effects from storage directly to your new location.
> 
> The CF does have a benefit called "Leave Transportation Assistance" and is normally only payable to "single" members.  Reimbursement is based on round trip milieage (from where you are serving) back to the location of your parents or place of enrolment, minus 700 km and then multiplied by the applicable kilometric rate.  It is only claimable "once" per fiscal/leave year.


----------



## Pwegman

I'm going to my BMQ in a few weeks and my recruiter told me that the CAF are covering 2 months of  my lease breaking penalties since im in an appartment at the moment  and if i have to  they will move and store all my stuff until im posted for the first time.  You just cant arrange the moving date until you're sworn in. So maybe its an option for you jusst ask your recruiter.


----------



## joning soon.

to recall my experience in scouts . "don't be the a**hole that turns a half-hour hike into an hour & a half of dragging a full hockey bag of clothes for a week long trip."


----------



## Mahir0901

What should you pack for basic training? What items are allowed and not allowed?


----------



## TheAngryCpl

You should have a booklet of you received a job offer of what is required . theres a small list [emoji14]

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

Mahir0901 said:
			
		

> What should you pack for basic training?



Joining Instructions - Basic Military Qualification and Basic Military Officer Qualification
Kit List
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page#annex-b



			
				Mahir0901 said:
			
		

> What items are allowed and not allowed?



Prohibited Articles
The following articles are prohibited :
a.firearms or edged weapons (i.e. knives);
b.food and drinks (in the barracks), including caffeine supplements and pills;
c.materials with sexual connotation (magazines, photos, DVD, accessories, etc.); and
d.any game consoles.

Restricted Materials
All electronic devices (cellular phones, MP3 players, tablets, laptops, etc.) are considered restricted materials in the following manner:
a.no devices can be used/carried during training hours;
b.cell phone use is restricted after training hours to no more than one half-hour use per night. Note that this privilege can be revoked based on performance; and
Personal vehicle: access will be restricted to weekend use when leave has been granted.
Note that you are responsible for any damage to your electronic devices if you choose to bring them.

See also,

Kit List for basic training - MUST READ  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13460.500
21 pages.

Electronics during BMQ
https://army.ca/forums/threads/103685.450
22 pages.

What to bring, and not to bring, to BMQ,
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bring+bmq&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=u1otWaniMKSC8QfKn7nQBg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+bring+bmq&start=0&spf=1496145290500

etc...


----------



## Loachman

Mahir0901 said:
			
		

> What should you pack for basic training? What items are allowed and not allowed?



You could not find the answer in the twenty-four pages of this thread...?

Edited:

I've just been informed that your thread was merged with this one after you posted.

As you've now seen, there is much information here on this Most Fine Site already. One just needs to look for it.


----------



## Mahir0901

I know to look now, but it's also here for me to ask questions, am i right?


----------



## kratz

Yes, everyone is encouraged to post their questions.

Please remember, you are expected search and read through 
the thread(s) to find your answers, because often someone has already asked.


----------



## Loachman

Mahir0901 said:
			
		

> I know to look now, but it's also here for me to ask questions, am i right?



Yes, but...

We try to keep the repetition to a minimum, as it just clutters up the Site and makes it harder for people to search through. A lot of the multi-page threads contain much repetition, plus the usual banter, besides useful information. We don't have the time to distill it all into more convenient forms, so the best that we can do is to encourage people to research before asking questions. They learn more that way, too, as they stumble across other useful bits of information.


----------



## Infant_Tree

I'm bringing pretty much all of my belongings just in case I need any of them.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Infant_Tree said:
			
		

> I'm bringing pretty much all of my belongings just in case I need any of them.



I would strongly recommend against doing that. Stick to the list. Not only will you purchase things while you're there (guaranteed), the more stuff you bring the more you have to carry up the (possibly) 10+ flights of stairs, plus other people's. Pack. Lightly.


----------



## Infant_Tree

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I would strongly recommend against doing that. Stick to the list. Not only will you purchase things while you're there (guaranteed), the more stuff you bring the more you have to carry up the (possibly) 10+ flights of stairs, plus other people's. Pack. Lightly.



For items that are not being immediately used (such as laptop and phone), aren't they stored in long-term storage? Will I be carrying the rest of my items (such as clothes) with me in a giant backpack the entire day while at BMQ or can I keep them at the barracks?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Infant_Tree said:
			
		

> For items that are not being immediately used (such as laptop and phone), aren't they stored in long-term storage? Will I be carrying the rest of my items (such as clothes) with me in a giant backpack the entire day while at BMQ or can I keep them at the barracks?



If you end up in green sector, there are small storage areas near the end of the sets of cubicles on each floor. But they're very small. They're often crammed and a pain to rummage through. If you're in blue sector, generally staff will select a vacant room somewhere near your pod to stash personal belongings. But that's not the point. You will. not. need. a bunch of civvie stuff. Don't bring extra civvie stuff. Bring one or two extra sets of clothing AT MOST. For the first 5 weeks you don't even get to wear it. (Well, after you get your uniform anyway.) After that, assuming your pl doesn't screw up too often, you'll go out on weekends (but keep in mind that you WILL have at least one weekend taken away, so scratch that off your list of times you'll need civvie stuff in addition to indoc), you'll go drinking or whatever, you'll buy clothing at Canex or in Brossard or Montreal or something (trust me, you will).

Your electronics will mostly be locked up in various locations or confiscated all together depending on Staff. I'm not really referring to those.


----------



## Ayrsayle

You will not need much during your stay that you will not be able to get from the CANEX.  A few sets of clothing to wear until you are issued a uniform (and the rare times you will have "free time"), A good pair of running shoes (mandatory), and a the hygiene items noted on your list is pretty much it.

Personally, I brought a computer and cellphone - and used them maybe half a dozen times between them for the duration of the training.  Was nice to have, but had little access to them nor real need to do so - If you are making good use of your time you won't be spending much time with them.

I'd recommend, like BeyondTheNow, to minimize the items you bring - they are just going to be locked up for the duration of the course anyway.

Good luck.


----------



## Infant_Tree

@BeyondTheNow & @Ayrsayle

Hmm well my initial thought was that it was better to take everything to be on the safe side but I guess you guys are right, it would be better to take only what's necessary. I had received a Joining Instructions PDF from a recruiter a couple of days ago which contained an itinerary of what to bring (items not being bought at CANEX). Would it be a good idea to bring just those items (plus phone and wallet) and nothing else? Can I still bring my laptop with me even if I don't get to use it much?

By the way, I appreciate the help I have received on this site over the past 2 weeks.

Thanks,

Infant_Tree


----------



## mariomike

Infant_Tree said:
			
		

> Can I still bring my laptop with me even if I don't get to use it much?



BMQ / BMOQ - Personal Electronics during course [MERGED] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/103685.425
23 pages.

•Phones can be used on weeknights after training has concluded but no earlier than 6:00 pm. Reasonable usage should be restricted to communications with family and friends; other devices such as MP3s, iPods, iPads, laptops, etc., may be authorized during the weekends in garrison if there is no training scheduled and if performance has been judged adequate by the instructors.
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-basic-training.page


----------



## Infant_Tree

Thank you very much, this was helpful. I look forward to starting my new journey in the Canadian Armed Forces.


----------



## mariomike

Infant_Tree said:
			
		

> Thank you very much, this was helpful.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## canucksnation

Going to BMQ reserve this summer. Already got kit issued and likewise given the kit list of what's required to bring to BMQ. Some kit not mentioned on the kit list, not on the prohibited items mentioned already in this thread and it will come in handy (eg. bore snake, surgical gloves, pipe cleaners...), reckon I will be allowed to bring it and use it at BMQ?


----------



## kratz

Your summer PRes BMQ is not hosted at CFLRS St Jean. Bear in mind, most of the comments in this thread are from people attending the RegF BMQ.

Your kit list has been modified to meet your training establishment. Bringing too many extra items on any course is a distraction and often gets in your way. 
Bring what is on your list and if you have a couple small items that fits in one pocket, sure bring it. There should be no harm.  If your staff does not want you to have it, it will be locked up or your will be directed to dispose of it.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle

So i'm going over the list of things to bring to basic and it says "2 athletic t-shirts" which i reckon is for physical training. My question is: can it be any t-shirt or does it have to be blank? Will i piss the people off if i bring my favorite slayer or metallica (circa and just for all and below) shirt with me? 

Thanks


----------



## BeyondTheNow

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> So i'm going over the list of things to bring to basic and it says "2 athletic t-shirts" which i reckon is for physical training. My question is: can it be any t-shirt or does it have to be blank? Will i piss the people off if i bring my favorite slayer or metallica (circa and just for all and below) shirt with me?
> 
> Thanks



Proper capitalization in all future posts please.  

As long as any civvie clothing you bring isn't offensive (foul language, culturally insensitive images or sayings, inappropriate humour etc.) you'll be fine. However, that being said, the majority of recruit clothing at CFLRS worn during the business day (so not being worn on the weekend and/or in the mess) was simple in nature. (i.e. solid colours, simple/discreet pattern or image, basic dryfit Ts for PT, etc.)


----------



## Ayrsayle

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> So i'm going over the list of things to bring to basic and it says "2 athletic t-shirts" which i reckon is for physical training. My question is: can it be any t-shirt or does it have to be blank? Will i piss the people off if i bring my favorite slayer or metallica (circa and just for all and below) shirt with me?
> 
> Thanks



Much like what BeyondtheNow already noted, it is likely in your best interest not to bring along stuff that draws attention.  Remember, you're going on a Basic course to (in some ways) learn how to turn off the "I'm an individualist!" to "I'm part of a team, working toward bigger goals".  At a minimum, I'd expect you to get lightly teased for thinking a Metallica shirt was appropriate fitness wear. Same thing would happen wearing neon shorts, etc.

If you want to stand out - let it be for something substantial in (positive) actions during your course rather then in your clothing.

Good luck!


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle

Guess i'll get a tattoo of the slayer war eagle before (or after) BMQ. T-shirts fade after awhile anyway...tats are forver. So is Slayer.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle

I got everything they want but the eyeglasses prescription. My optometrist is on vacation and the CF MTL division isn't helping by not answering me. So I'll ask y'all:
Do you think the CFLRS will give me crap for not having the prescription? I gave the office a copy of the prescription but i can't reach them. 

Thanks
OS FLAE


----------



## da1root

Email info.montreal@forces.gc.ca
If it's on the list of things you need to take to CFLRS with you, then yes you need it.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Email info.montreal@forces.gc.ca
> If it's on the list of things you need to take to CFLRS with you, then yes you need it.



Thanks for that but this is not looking good. These fuckers aren't answering. FUCK.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> I got everything they want but the eyeglasses prescription. My optometrist is on vacation and the CF MTL division isn't helping by not answering me. So I'll ask y'all:
> Do you think the CFLRS will give me crap for not having the prescription? I gave the office a copy of the prescription but i can't reach them.
> 
> Thanks
> OS FLAE



There were a couple of recruits on both of my pl's who didn't have their prescriptions. (For whatever reason.) During week 1 or 2 staff takes recruits to the optometrist who require it. It's advised that you have your prescription though. It makes things much easier for the recruit and staff. Will they give your a hard time if you don't have it? Highly likely...as with everything though, reactions from staff towards recruits about various issues varies. 

If an item on the BMQ list isn't marked as optional or suggested, then it's required.


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> There were a couple of recruits on both of my pl's who didn't have their prescriptions. (For whatever reason.) During week 1 or 2 staff takes recruits to the optometrist who require it. It's advised that you have your prescription though. It makes things much easier for the recruit and staff. Will they give your a hard time if you don't have it? Highly likely.
> 
> If an item on the BMQ list isn't marked as optional or suggested, then it's required.



I didn't think it'd be a effin problem with the secretary photocopying the prescription. And seeing how I'm in a small town we don't have any 24 hour optometrist. 

They're for driving and seeing long distances. But i am getting the lasik eye surgery during the winter holiday so i won't have to deal with "crap" like this in the future. 

Thanks
OS FLAE


----------



## BeyondTheNow

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> I didn't think it'd be a effin problem with the secretary photocopying the prescription. And seeing how I'm in a small town we don't have any 24 hour optometrist.
> 
> They're for driving and seeing long distances. But i am getting the lasik eye surgery during the winter holiday so i won't have to deal with "crap" like this in the future.
> 
> Thanks
> OS FLAE



Not quite sure how to interpret your tone there...frustration towards the answer I provided or frustration with the optometrists' office or both...
In any event, you asked, I answered. Staff might not make a big deal, but it saves the optometrist there some work. 

FYI ref your lasik. I haven't read your previous posts, so don't know when you're heading to BMQ. But you absolutely have to inform your CoC when the time comes/wherever you are that you're getting the procedure done. There's actually a medical policy on it and it says you "have a duty to consult" your CoC. Being that you'd be in the training phase of your career, that can affect things in certain instances and you could risk getting removed from a course. Anyway, there are proper channels that have to be followed and there's also the possibility of being put on a category afterwards. Just a heads up...


----------



## Eye In The Sky

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> Thanks for that but this is not looking good. These fuckers aren't answering. FUCK.



A few points.

1.   Using your name and rank on here, up to you but you're announcing who you are.  It will be in your post history forever.

2.   In the military, if you are told to bring something, bring it.  Why the fuck would CFLRS say bring XYZ if they didn't need it for some reason?  Get used to doing what you are told, when you are told, how you are told.  Questioning simple stuff is a good way to get you attention from your instructors (not good attention...) and possibly making your name stick in their head right off the get go.  

3.  The CFRC isn't responsible for this.  You are.  Another big part of military service is owning whats yours if something goes off the rail.  Take this as a lesson to prepare better, earlier, whatever.  That will assist you in the military as well.

4.  The underlined part in #2 is the simplest version of *how to succeed at BMQ/military life*.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> Thanks for that but this is not looking good. These fuckers aren't answering. FUCK.



And note; THAT is not an example of swearing on the site that's considered tolerable. This is your only warning.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> A few points.
> 
> 1.   Using your name and rank on here, up to you but you're announcing who you are.  It will be in your post history forever.



I don't think he was using his name, but rather, FlyLikeAnEagle.  But still, a less than ideal first impression re attitude.


----------



## Loachman

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> Thanks for that but this is not looking good. These fuckers aren't answering. FUCK.



I'd not be too terribly surprised if one or more of those "fuckers" is a member of this Site...


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Loachman said:
			
		

> I'd not be too terribly surprised if one or more of those "fuckers" is a member of this Site...



Stand by for...

anic:

 ^-^


----------



## canucksnation

If going on Reserves BMQ, ask permission first before bringing/wearing (let alone purchasing) your own Gucci non issued kit like boots, gloves, small pack. I had bought my own boots and gloves, but was not allowed to wear them until we did the field portion for BMQ and Land. 

Likewise for Reserves BMQ, I did two separate BMQ (one for a weekend and the other was full time in the summer), no issues bringing and having a cell phone on you. But DON'T ever use it unless you and the platoon are on your 'own time'. Good idea to have snacks and change to buy snacks or a cold pop if there's a vending machine (never know when you get served rock hard pork mess for dinner or you had a long hot day of training and a cold pop is as close as it gets to a beer). For the field, get a headlamp with the red light. These things will do wonders if you are setting up a hootchie when it's pitch dark. Also get a mirror (how else you going to apply cam paint and shave) from the camping section at Canadian Tires or MEC. 

And finally, get a bore snake, carbon scraper (https://www.google.ca/search?q=carbon+scraper+ar+15&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjAhrG705bWAhXBjJQKHeUfDP8Q_AUICigB&biw=1046&bih=635), and a empty spray bottle to fill it up with CLP. If you do a Reserves BMQ, you won't have much of your 'own time' to clean your weapon, your other kit, and study before inspection next morning. A bore snake will do wonders in cleaning your bore in a matter of 5x pulls of the bore snake vs. endless pulls of swab pads to clear out the carbon. Likewise a carbon scraper will get the hardened carbon off the bolt carrier group much faster than the brushes provided in the cleaning kit issued. And why pour CLP from a bottle when you can evenly spray it over the parts?


----------



## RocketRichard

canucksnation said:
			
		

> If going on Reserves BMQ, ask permission first before bringing/wearing (let alone purchasing) your own Gucci non issued kit like boots, gloves, small pack. I had bought my own boots and gloves, but was not allowed to wear them until we did the field portion for BMQ and Land.
> 
> Likewise for Reserves BMQ, I did two separate BMQ (one for a weekend and the other was full time in the summer), no issues bringing and having a cell phone on you. But DON'T ever use it unless you and the platoon are on your 'own time'. Good idea to have snacks and change to buy snacks or a cold pop if there's a vending machine (never know when you get served rock hard pork mess for dinner or you had a long hot day of training and a cold pop is as close as it gets to a beer). For the field, get a headlamp with the red light. These things will do wonders if you are setting up a hootchie when it's pitch dark. Also get a mirror (how else you going to apply cam paint and shave) from the camping section at Canadian Tires or MEC.
> 
> And finally, get a bore snake, carbon scraper (https://www.google.ca/search?q=carbon+scraper+ar+15&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjAhrG705bWAhXBjJQKHeUfDP8Q_AUICigB&biw=1046&bih=635), and a empty spray bottle to fill it up with CLP. If you do a Reserves BMQ, you won't have much of your 'own time' to clean your weapon, your other kit, and study before inspection next morning. A bore snake will do wonders in cleaning your bore in a matter of 5x pulls of the bore snake vs. endless pulls of swab pads to clear out the carbon. Likewise a carbon scraper will get the hardened carbon off the bolt carrier group much faster than the brushes provided in the cleaning kit issued. And why pour CLP from a bottle when you can evenly spray it over the parts?


Good post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Not quite sure how to interpret your tone there...frustration towards the answer I provided or frustration with the optometrists' office or both...
> In any event, you asked, I answered. Staff might not make a big deal, but it saves the optometrist there some work.
> 
> FYI ref your lasik. I haven't read your previous posts, so don't know when you're heading to BMQ. But you absolutely have to inform your CoC when the time comes/wherever you are that you're getting the procedure done. There's actually a medical policy on it and it says you "have a duty to consult" your CoC. Being that you'd be in the training phase of your career, that can affect things in certain instances and you could risk getting removed from a course. Anyway, there are proper channels that have to be followed and there's also the possibility of being put on a category afterwards. Just a heads up...



I'm grateful for your answer. I know it was my fault for waiting but seriously i didn't think it'd be a cause for concern. Its one photocopy. I even offered her money to photocopy. 

Guess i better learn a new vocabulary before enlistment. I do swear alot so i'll work on that...one day at a time. I quit drinking & smoking..i'm sure i can give up the f's and shots. 

Thanks all. 
Que sera sera.


----------



## Loachman

Swearing's part of military life.

Just be careful about how you direct it, and at whom.

Your Recruiters, Instructors, and Leaders are, generally (you will find exceptions, sadly) trying to help you to the best of their ability.

That's not always obvious, and abilities vary, but showing respect and courtesy - even when they are not even around - will do you more good than slinging insults.


----------



## mariomike

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> I do swear alot so i'll work on that...one day at a time.



"Swearing is Expected in the Military"
http://www.highspeedlowdrag.org/6-bad-habits/

Good luck at BMQ, FLAE.


----------



## Loachman

"Profanity is the linguistic crutch of the inarticulate motherfucker."


----------



## BeyondTheNow

FlyLikeAnEagle said:
			
		

> I'm grateful for your answer. I know it was my fault for waiting but seriously i didn't think it'd be a cause for concern. Its one photocopy. I even offered her money to photocopy.
> 
> Guess i better learn a new vocabulary before enlistment. I do swear alot so i'll work on that...one day at a time. I quit drinking & smoking..i'm sure i can give up the f's and shots.
> 
> Thanks all.
> Que sera sera.



Congrats for taking positive steps to improve your health. 

I'll flat out admit that I simply just don't 'get' smoking. I tried it in my early teens once or twice and after coughing up a lung thought, "Well, not missing anything there." 'Didn't touch it again. As far as drinking is concerned, practically everyone enjoys a cold beer and/or a few drinks with friends. I'm not a big drinker anymore (had my fun when I was much younger), but, personally speaking, as long as your habits don't interfere with your duties and/or any physical training you'd like to improve/maintain, then all's good.

Echoing posts above, swearing isn't an issue a lot of the time. (My favourite curse on course became "Jesus f**k!" Mostly said during times of frustration and annoyance. Swearing is an excellent stress-reliever for me.) But, as with everything, there is a time and a place. Even on course, filters are required. You'll learn this. 

Good luck going forward.


----------



## Bonaccorsog

Hey everyone, i have spent the last few days reading all 28 pages and a handful of the links provided(i get sworn in on November 1st and i fly out November 11Th to start bmq in the 13Th. Lots if time to kill), i have a few questions that didn't seem to get answered. 

 Gum... i didn't see it on the prohibited list and tends to be an iffy item. If allowed i plan to bring or have shipped enough for bmq. 

1. Does anyone see gum being taking away or not allowed.

 I planed on packing my stuff into a 45L camping bag, this will leave me room for thing on the list and anything i may acquire well at bmq. 

2. Anyone recommend against  this? If so why?

In my opinion the 3 months notice creates a lot of anxiety by proxy. I feel its great amount of time for my wife and kids to adjust to the idea, but feel its a long time to wait, id much rather a month to get my things in order.


----------



## dangerboy

Bonaccorsog said:
			
		

> Gum... i didn't see it on the prohibited list and tends to be an iffy item. If allowed i plan to bring or have shipped enough for bmq.
> 
> 1. Does anyone see gum being taking away or not allowed.



You will be taught this on BMQ but here is what the dress regulation say about gum in uniform:



> Personnel in uniform shall
> comport themselves in a manner which projects a
> positive military appearance. Behaviour such as
> chewing gum, slouching, placing hands in pockets,
> smoking or eating on the street and walking hand in
> hand, is forbidden. This instruction’s objective is to
> project an image of a disciplined and self-controlled
> force.


----------



## Kaiserschlact 1918

I'm having a heck of a time finding a white toothbrush/soap case; went to Shoppers Drug Mart, Walmart, Canadian Tire, Dollarama and couldn't find one. So I ordered one off amazon but when it came in the mail I found it wasn't white but translucent. Does anyone know somewhere that for sure sells toothbrush/soap cases?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Kaiserschlact 1918 said:
			
		

> I'm having a heck of a time finding a white toothbrush/soap case; went to Shoppers Drug Mart, Walmart, Canadian Tire, Dollarama and couldn't find one. So I ordered one off amazon but when it came in the mail I found it wasn't white but translucent. Does anyone know somewhere that for sure sells toothbrush/soap cases?



Your platoon, within the first week, will make a trip to the Canex. They sell them there. Your staff will make sure everyone purchases the same items, and if I remember correctly, they only come in white. Keep and eye out though, as I know I've seen them. (Dollarama, Walmart, etc) But if you absolutely can't find any, yes, you'll have the opportunity to purchase them on base.


----------



## FinnO25

Hey everyone, just a quick question about the winter jacket, is it okay if it has a logo on it? I got it from a previous job, and it has the companies logo on it. So I am just wondering if I would catch hell for having it?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, just a quick question about the winter jacket, is it okay if it has a logo on it? I got it from a previous job, and it has the companies logo on it. So I am just wondering if I would catch hell for having it?



There shouldn’t be a problem assuming it’s nothing that can be construed inappropriately.

If you need it, you’ll only be wearing your own winter jacket until you get issued your kit at some point during the first week. After that, only on weekends after indoc and assuming you don’t get stuck as duty platoon.


----------



## FinnO25

Okay! Thanks for the answer?


----------



## Matthard

Hello, I am not sure if these questions has been answered, there is alot of posts here; I know that shampoo is a required item, but is body wash acceptable? and if so would a bar of soap/dish still be required for inspection. Also a multi tool was recommended on a previous post, would that not be considered a restricted item as it would contain a knife? Lastly, I plan to bring my supplies and cloths in a large hard shell luggage beg. Will there be a storage area for this after is unloaded to my locker/desk. Thank you.


----------



## sarahsmom

You can wash yourself with whatever you like but you will have a bar of soap and a soap dish in your layout. The staff will check the bar of soap to make sure it has been used, so at least use it to wash your hands once in a while. 
Most of your supplies/clothes will stay in your suitcase in the storage room while you are at BMQ. After the first week you will have your uniform issued.   
As for te multitool, we were not allowed on my platoon. But different rules for different platoons.


----------



## mariomike

Matthard said:
			
		

> I am not sure if these questions has been answered, there is alot of posts here;





			
				Matthard said:
			
		

> is body wash acceptable?



Body-wash BMQ
https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+body+wash+bmq&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gws_rd=ssl



			
				Matthard said:
			
		

> Also a multi tool was recommended on a previous post, would that not be considered a restricted item as it would contain a knife?



Multi-tool BMQ
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&ei=f-L6Wu2fBoX85gKEmIgg&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bmq+multi+tool&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+bmq+multi+tool&gs_l=psy-ab.3...111496.119179.0.119816.27.20.1.0.0.0.161.1952.14j6.20.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..10.0.0....0.3biTGtq06uc



			
				Matthard said:
			
		

> Will there be a storage area for this after is unloaded to my locker/desk.



Storage BMQ
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&ei=euP6Wp_XKaHI5gKXs6C4Cg&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bmq+storage&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+bmq+storage&gs_l=psy-ab.3...18598.23261.0.23587.17.14.0.0.0.0.128.1290.10j4.14.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..5.0.0....0.9Gh18hmDjz4

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official up to date information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## BeyondTheNow

paleomedic said:
			
		

> You can wash yourself with whatever you like but you will have a bar of soap and a soap dish in your layout. The staff will check the bar of soap to make sure it has been used, so at least use it to wash your hands once in a while.
> Most of your supplies/clothes will stay in your suitcase in the storage room while you are at BMQ. After the first week you will have your uniform issued.
> As for te multitool, we were not allowed on my platoon. But different rules for different platoons.



Ref the using of hygiene items out for inspection—This is completely up to your staff and their expectations vary. I’ve seen it where, yes, they check, look for hair, make sure mouthwash is being used, etc. And there are others who openly encourage ‘ghost kits.’ So make sure you have everything you need for inspection and it’s laid out properly. The finer details, meaning what staff is expecting WRT each item, will become clear very, very quickly.


----------



## mariomike

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> And there are others who openly encourage ‘ghost kits.’



For applicants unfamiliar with "ghost kits", a few opinions,
https://www.google.com/search?q=site:army.ca+%22ghost+kit%22&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&ei=o3D7WpeRFOGc5wKOgbyACw&start=0&sa=N&biw=1280&bih=603


----------



## Cobblers

Anyone know if bringing a space pen will result in the death and destructionof an engineering piece of art?


----------



## sarahsmom

Cobblers said:
			
		

> Anyone know if bringing a space pen will result in the death and destructionof an engineering piece of art?



is it a pen? Does it write? Does it write in the colour the staff told you to write the report/homework/memo/etc in? Yes to all of this? great!
Is there ANY reason to point out to anyone, especially staff, that your pen is not a cheap 39¢ piece of crap like everyone else? NO!!!

Bring it if it makes you happy. It won't take up much room anyway.


----------



## Pitohui

Was just hoping for some input on the current kit list:
- We're to bring one bath towel, then buy another at CANEX, is our civi towel just used until we get one from CANEX therefore bring a cheap one to dispose of after? Or does it matter which towel we use day to day meaning it would be a good idea to get a nice towel?
- I was discussing work-out supplements with recruiters such as protein powder, aminos, multi vitamins, etc. and was told no problem, bring them, pack a week's worth to have in my "shoebox" storage for personal affects in my room and have the rest in on-site storage to refill each weekend, I was hoping for input regarding this;
  - can someone explain this shoebox storage for personal affects? Do we just get a small shoebox sized box for personal affects?
  - I bought a lot of supplements at a sale before I got the job offer (160 days worth, it would fill my Swiss rucksack), should I bring it all for BMQ, Land Course and occupation training or would I be able to get some more from civi storage before going to occupation training, I know about paying to access civi storage while in BMQ but know nothing about how it works after BMQ.
- Right now I'm looking at bringing a Swiss rucksack full of supplements and either a full backpack with all my kit requirements or a carryall containing the empty backpack and all the kit requirements, thoughts regarding the carryall/backpack options?


----------



## sarahsmom

The shoe box is a typical size shoe box, but it will be a clear plastic one so they can see what is in it, but they will not open it.
When I went through BMQ, there was no food allowed on the floor. So not allowed to bring chips back from Canex. nothing from the vending machines. Only water was allowed. If you bring supplements and protein powder, they will be locked up in civvy storage which you will not have access to until after Indoc (typically 4-5 weeks). Or they will be confiscated and given back to you at the end of BMQ, after graduation. Don't bother bringing the supplements. The carryall will be fine for luggage, people bring hockey bags, suitcases, backpacks, as long as all your clothes fit.

The towel you will buy at Canex is so the whole platoon is the same. When they do inspection they want all the towels to be the same colour and size. They will be your inspection towels. SOmetimes  they will expect them to be wet, so if you choose to use another towel make sure you use the "official" one too from time to time.


----------



## Pitohui

When I was talking to the recruiters about the supplement powders and vitamins, etc. they said that "things are changing regarding fitness and nutrition so it shouldn't be a problem"


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Bring a small personal towel, at least. While your first trip to Canex happens quickly, it’s not immediate. You’ll need something in the interim.


----------



## sarahsmom

Pitohui said:
			
		

> When I was talking to the recruiters about the supplement powders and vitamins, etc. they said that "things are changing regarding fitness and nutrition so it shouldn't be a problem"



When they say things are changing in the military, you have no idea how slowly things change. The military hates two things: change and staying the same.
This forum has given you advice on what to bring and what not to bring. Now it's up to you to make a decision based on your understanding of that information. If you are allowed to bring your vehicle to BMQ, then pack it full of supplements and what not, and after indoc fill your boots (no pun intended). Your car will also be a good place for all the civvy clothing you realize you won't need or ever want to wear again (camo pants for example).
Good luck!


----------



## Pitohui

paleomedic said:
			
		

> When they say things are changing in the military, you have no idea how slowly things change. The military hates two things: change and staying the same.
> This forum has given you advice on what to bring and what not to bring. Now it's up to you to make a decision based on your understanding of that information. If you are allowed to bring your vehicle to BMQ, then pack it full of supplements and what not, and after indoc fill your boots (no pun intended). Your car will also be a good place for all the civvy clothing you realize you won't need or ever want to wear again (camo pants for example).
> Good luck!



I'll be flying in, I'll just have my Swiss rucksack for my supps and if they toss it into storage, so be it; better to have them and can't use them than to be allowed to use them and not have them, worse case I'll have them for Land Course or occupation training in case I'll be allowed then and not BMQ, heard it is really up to the instructors for BMQ anyways.


----------



## Pitohui

I was looking for an up to date list of items besides the required kit to bring as in tips for preparing for inspection, I find a few items scattered across the forums including things that instructors are on the look out for like the smell of hair spray for boot polish. Things I've found include dryer sheets/Swiffer pads (wet or dry?), magic erasers, liquid boot polish for the soles of your boots, barrel snake, small spray bottle, ghost kit (pretty straight forward), shaving brush for cleaning your rifle, I have a mini USB vacuum cleaner the size of a pill bottle (good for maybe tight areas/corners/windowsill), also read somewhere about bringing a carton of cigarettes to sell if you're not a smoker. I was hoping we could get a single list up to date (2018-2019) and opinions of these items.


----------



## Dark Chivalry

Pitohui said:
			
		

> I was looking for an up to date list of items besides the required kit to bring as in tips for preparing for inspection...Swiffer pads (wet or dry?), magic erasers...barrel snake...ghost kit (pretty straight forward)...shaving brush for cleaning your rifle...also read somewhere about bringing a carton of cigarettes to sell if you're not a smoker. I was hoping we could get a single list up to date (2018-2019) and opinions of these items.



During Indoc you are not allowed to access your civi lockup bag(s) except during specified times. The more junk you bring with you, the more stuff you have to hide, and meticulously keep hidden from staff. Stuff like ghost kit may save you time, but no one should feel like Basic is impossible without it. I know so many candidates that brought all kinds of stuff, weighing down their luggage, and they just never used it. I brought a Swiffer duster, and a DRY mop. The wet Swiffer pads have to be kept rightside up or the liquid collecting in the bottom of the refills will spill because the lid is garbage. We found they weren't worth the hassle.

A bore snake is a great piece of kit, and stores easily in the cleaning bags you'll have around anyway. That being said, once people know you have one, you may find yourself with a lot of hungry mouths to feed, so to speak. The cleaning rods provided can and will get the job done, they just aren't as efficient. You'll have plenty of time to burn, one way or another. Also, the cheap ones break, but the expensive ones aren't worth bringing on Basic so...you decide.

Don't buy a shaving brush for your weapon. Spend $3 on the crappiest wood handle 1-inch paintbrush you can find at Canadian Tire. In fact, buy two. One wet that you put CLP on, and one dry for sand. A MBdr instructor on course gave me that tip, and I've honestly still got the same brushes tucked in my map pouch to this day. It should go without saying that you want to keep the dry one dry forever. Once a brush has CLP applied to it...it's oil; it never quite comes out completely.

I'd also recommend bringing a 12" metal ruler, a roll of duct tape, and a permanent marker. Sharpie has an "eXtreme" one that resists fade, but it's a bit chunky. The pen/fine point ones are more useful for marking your nametags on kit as you notice them start to fade after wash cycle #83. The duct tape is also for marking kit, but pick an obnoxious colour like alert orange, yellow, or pink. DO NOT pick red or blue, course staff mark kit with those colours all the time. The tape can be stuck inside bags (out of sight) or wrapped around things like your marker, handles of stuff, on the underside of sewing kits, etc. If you loan out a marker, or your sewing kit is put beside 3 others, you know yours apart. I had a permanent marker in my pocket all through Basic and became quite skilled at subtle markings that helped me save time finding my kit in a pile of bags or whatnot, combined with duct tape hidden under flaps or behind stuff.

The metal 12" ruler is for making your bed. They'll give you a plastic one that may be a part of your inspection. It will eventually snap if you use it to stuff sheets under the mattress. The metal one is stronger. I found it more nimble than my hands at getting the sheets tucked, without ripping out the work I'd already done.


----------



## Elmo

Quick question here because I haven't seen it here or gotten a direct answer from the Recruitment center. Straight razors, shavettes or double sided safety razors. Yes or no. I get quite bad irritation and in-growns with disposable bics and even the gillettes. I've found that only a true sharp straight razor actually does a better job and doesn't give me irritation or in-growns. The only reason I can think that they wouldn't allow it would be because of the sharp single blade/ removable blades that I can only assume someone has used for self harm at one point and they have been disallowed. Anyone there right now that can ask or knows exactly please let me know.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Elmo said:
			
		

> Quick question here because I haven't seen it here or gotten a direct answer from the Recruitment center. Straight razors, shavettes or double sided safety razors. Yes or no. I get quite bad irritation and in-growns with disposable bics and even the gillettes. I've found that only a true sharp straight razor actually does a better job and doesn't give me irritation or in-growns. The only reason I can think that they wouldn't allow it would be because of the sharp single blade/ removable blades that I can only assume someone has used for self harm at one point and they have been disallowed. Anyone there right now that can ask or knows exactly please let me know.



It will be solely up to your staff. Sometimes things are confiscated, sometimes not. The obvious items are caught quickly, but factors related to what's missed are a) if staff finds them during initial inspection of recruit belongings and/or b) if the recruit admits to having them when questioned.

I haven't been at CFLRS for a while now, so I don't know what current initial inspection standards are like, or even if they still occur. I'd imagine they do. But when I was there, it wasn't uniform. Some platoon staff carried out very thorough inspections of belongings before recruits went up to their floors, (for me that inspection consisted of about 10 of us at a time going into a room with staff and them having us go through our stuff while they watched and asked questions about anything questionable, opening and closing pouches and compartments, etc.) and some platoons didn't have that initial search at all.

Bring what you feel you need, and have back-ups if your usual hygiene items aren't allowed. You'll have access to them again after graduation. If your skin is severely sensitive, you may be allowed to obtain a beard chit, which will give you permission to not shave during course. (Even though beards are now allowed for CAF members, being cleanly shaven during BMQ/BMOQ is still mandatory.) As you touched on, those types of items can be a liability. Perhaps not for you personally, but as unfortunate as it is, sometimes people, for varied reasons, can't handle the stresses that BMQ creates. I've witnessed minor self-harm to varying degrees and was present at CFLRS during more serious incidents. Neither you nor staff want to have to deal with that type of situation if someone were to get their hands on something you were responsible for bringing.


----------



## Jarnhamar

[quote author=Elmo] I can only assume someone has used for self harm at one point and they have been disallowed.
[/quote]

You realise you're going to be using assault rifles, bayonets and hand grenades right?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> You realise you're going to be using assault rifles, bayonets and hand grenades right?



Not at basic


----------



## Jarnhamar

lol

touche

They still use guns and cutlery still I hope.


----------



## sarahsmom

You can’t take the cutlery out of the mess. You turn in your bolt at the end of every day so the gun is essentially useless. They don’t issue gerbers/multi-tools until the first posting I think. 
As for the bayonet, mine was so dull at BMQ it couldn’t cut paper.


----------



## Elmo

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> It will be solely up to your staff. Sometimes things are confiscated, sometimes not. The obvious items are caught quickly, but factors related to what's missed are a) if staff finds them during initial inspection of recruit belongings and/or b) if the recruit admits to having them when questioned.
> 
> I haven't been at CFLRS for a while now, so I don't know what current initial inspection standards are like, or even if they still occur. I'd imagine they do. But when I was there, it wasn't uniform. Some platoon staff carried out very thorough inspections of belongings before recruits went up to their floors, (for me that inspection consisted of about 10 of us at a time going into a room with staff and them having us go through our stuff while they watched and asked questions about anything questionable, opening and closing pouches and compartments, etc.) and some platoons didn't have that initial search at all.
> 
> Bring what you feel you need, and have back-ups if your usual hygiene items aren't allowed. You'll have access to them again after graduation. If your skin is severely sensitive, you may be allowed to obtain a beard chit, which will give you permission to not shave during course. (Even though beards are now allowed for CAF members, being cleanly shaven during BMQ/BMOQ is still mandatory.) As you touched on, those types of items can be a liability. Perhaps not for you personally, but as unfortunate as it is, sometimes people, for varied reasons, can't handle the stresses that BMQ creates. I've witnessed minor self-harm to varying degrees and was present at CFLRS during more serious incidents. Neither you nor staff want to have to deal with that type of situation if someone were to get their hands on something you were responsible for bringing.


I appreciate the response. Hopefully I can use it whilst keeping it in my room under lock and key. I guess I'll bring backups just incase worst comes to fruition. Gillete has those new razors for sensitive skin so maybe I'll give em a whirl. Appreciate the help.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmo

paleomedic said:
			
		

> You can’t take the cutlery out of the mess. You turn in your bolt at the end of every day so the gun is essentially useless. They don’t issue gerbers/multi-tools until the first posting I think.
> As for the bayonet, mine was so dull at BMQ it couldn’t cut paper.


They give us a sharpening stone/ hone? One would assume that theyd a check for blade sharpness as "maintaining combat equipment " I'm just trying to think of the common sense approach to it (army common sense mind you)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

paleomedic said:
			
		

> As for the bayonet, mine was so dull at BMQ it couldn’t cut paper.



Been a while since I did BMQ, but from what I remember,  the bayonets looked pretty lethal.


----------



## sarahsmom

Elmo said:
			
		

> They give us a sharpening stone/ hone? One would assume that theyd a check for blade sharpness as "maintaining combat equipment " I'm just trying to think of the common sense approach to it (army common sense mind you)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


No sharpening stone. You don’t use the bayonet for much at BMQ  except parade. I don’t think they teach close quarters combat at BMQ anymore. One of the weeks they removed.


----------



## sarahsmom

mariomike said:
			
		

> Been a while since I did BMQ, but from what I remember,  the bayonets looked pretty lethal.



If you fall on it, then yes it’s pretty lethal and deadly. If you try to cut thread with it, good luck.


----------



## mariomike

paleomedic said:
			
		

> If you fall on it, then yes it’s pretty lethal and deadly.



So I've heard,

Member of Ceremonial Guard Wounded by Bayonet
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/106511.0
"I came back to post when I had the epiphany of the fact that it was most likely the metal "clickers" that so many put under their boots."
4 pages.


----------



## Jarnhamar

paleomedic said:
			
		

> If you fall on it, then yes it’s pretty lethal and deadly. *If you try to cut thread with it, good luck.*



Good luck indeed. That's a violation of QR&O 103.48 – DESTRUCTION, LOSS OR IMPROPER DISPOSAL


----------



## sarahsmom

I was talking about threads,like the ones on your uniform or the ones you will use to sew labels with. I’m pretty sure those are exempt from QR&O 103.48. 

The bayonet won’t cut paracord wither without some serious sawing and elbow grease.


----------



## Elmo

paleomedic said:
			
		

> I was talking about threads,like the ones on your uniform or the ones you will use to sew labels with. I’m pretty sure those are exempt from QR&O 103.48.
> 
> The bayonet won’t cut paracord wither without some serious sawing and elbow grease.


If I get approval for a straight razors you best be sure I'm bringing my hone. Nothings worse in life than a dull knife.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

Elmo said:
			
		

> Straight razors, shavettes or double sided safety razors. Yes or no.



For reference to the discussion,



> October 2018
> CANADIAN FORCES LEADERSHIP AND RECRUIT SCHOOL
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/assets/FORCES_Internet/docs/en/training-establishments/ji-bmq-bmoq-v15.pdf
> 1 Razor with blades (non disposable)



As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date information.

Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces.


----------



## Elmo

mariomike said:
			
		

> For reference to the discussion,
> 
> As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date information.
> 
> Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces.


But by that standard and definition a straight razor and or a shavette/ safety razor would be applicable. My guess is theres an underlying rule that says no but I want to make sure.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarnhamar

paleomedic said:
			
		

> I was talking about threads,like the ones on your uniform or the ones you will use to sew labels with. I’m pretty sure those are exempt from QR&O 103.48.
> 
> The bayonet won’t cut paracord wither without some serious sawing and elbow grease.



I was trying to make a joke, my problem is I'm not very funny. That said the CAF could probably still find a way to charge someone for cutting or burning uniform threads if they wanted to.


----------



## V1994

What’s the procedure with prescription inserts? I have -1, and I provided my prescription during medical. I don’t really need the inserts cuz I see well in my opinion. Is that mandatory to get them during your BMQ or you can avoid getting them not to waste money. Will they ask people about inserts or they will have them ready without your participation?


----------



## V1994

What’s the procedure with prescription inserts? I have -1, and I provided my prescription during medical. I don’t really need the inserts cuz I see well in my opinion. Is that mandatory to get them during your BMQ or you can avoid getting them not to waste money. Will they ask people about inserts or they will have them ready without your participation?


----------



## mariomike

V1994,



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> You will not *spam the boards*. This is usually described as making the same post over and over, or the same post to multiple forums or threads. Thanks for your cooperation,
> 
> Army.ca Staff


----------



## V1994

What’s the procedure with prescription inserts? I have -1, and I provided my prescription during medical. I don’t really need the inserts cuz I see well in my opinion. Is that mandatory to get them during your BMQ or you can avoid getting them not to waste money. Will they ask people about inserts or they will have them ready without your participation????


----------



## BeyondTheNow

...


----------



## V1994

Sorry, my bad. Inserts are kinda small glasses that go inside your ballistics and gas mask (that’s what I have been told by CFRC). My question is: is that mandatory to wear your glasses if you are more than fine without them ? Are they gonna check your vision again during the BMQ to determine whether you need glasses or not ?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

V1994 said:
			
		

> Sorry, my bad. Inserts are kinda small glasses that go inside your ballistics and gas mask (that’s what I have been told by CFRC). My question is: is that mandatory to wear your glasses if you are more than fine without them ? Are they gonna check your vision again during the BMQ to determine whether you need glasses or not ?



Oh! Wow, learn something new every day. (I didn’t get my glasses until well after leaving CFLRS, so that option never applied to me.) Someone else will have to chime in, but AFAIK you still have to bring your prescription with you and staff will take care of whoever needs what during the applicable day...including those I guess.


----------



## Arty.Runner

Hi, 

Where it mentions a bag, (day pack). Is there anything against a framed hiking bag? I got given one for free and I was going to use it. 

Thank you, 

Turner


----------



## Elmo

Arty.Runner said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Where it mentions a bag, (day pack). Is there anything against a framed hiking bag? I got given one for free and I was going to use it.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Turner


Probably overkill. If you're flying in you will have to pay extra for baggage weight. Tbh I got a small 24" duffel bag and a 3day backpack. One for checked baggage and another for carry on. You shouldn't need to bring much because most things you can get through canex.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OceanBonfire

V1994 said:
			
		

> Sorry, my bad. Inserts are kinda small glasses that go inside your ballistics and gas mask (that’s what I have been told by CFRC). My question is: is that mandatory to wear your glasses if you are more than fine without them ? Are they gonna check your vision again during the BMQ to determine whether you need glasses or not ?



It's up to you but it's not mandatory to wear your glasses. There's a non-mandatory vision check if you want new pairs of free glasses and the insert for the ballistic glasses while at basic.


----------



## Pusser

Elmo said:
			
		

> Probably overkill. If you're flying in you will have to pay extra for baggage weight. Tbh I got a small 24" duffel bag and a 3day backpack. One for checked baggage and another for carry on. You shouldn't need to bring much because most things you can get through canex.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


According to CANFORGEN 110/14, Air Canada will allow CAF members to take up to three bags (up to 32kg each) free of charge and West Jet will allow four bags.  Personnel traveling to Basic Training are CAF members.  The trouble, however, is they likely don't have ID cards yet.  They will have travel documents though, so it may be worthwhile asking for this benefit when checking in.  However, don't fight the counter staff if they don't allow it (the rules do say you need an ID card).  It's not their fault.

Having said this, if you end up having to pay for baggage, and you're only bringing those items you were told to bring, keep your receipt and you should be reimbursed on your travel claim.


----------



## Pockets

Good morning, 

Looking through my list for what I need to pack for BMQ and on the list is "1 water resistant sport watch". Does anyone know offhand if a Fitbit is acceptable?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Strike

Pockets said:
			
		

> Good morning,
> 
> Looking through my list for what I need to pack for BMQ and on the list is "1 water resistant sport watch". Does anyone know offhand if a Fitbit is acceptable?
> 
> Thank you in advance



Is it waterproof?

Are you going to be okay if you break it on course?

If you answered "No" to either one of these questions then a Fitbit is not acceptable.  I recommend getting a cheapo digital watch that has an alarm and a timer on it.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Pockets said:
			
		

> Good morning,
> 
> Looking through my list for what I need to pack for BMQ and on the list is "1 water resistant sport watch". Does anyone know offhand if a Fitbit is acceptable?
> 
> Thank you in advance



Your fitbit will not make it through course. Don't chance it. Buy a low-end Timex (approx. $40 at Walmart). It will sustain any impact, scuffing, water/rain and other general abuse it's guaranteed to encounter. Good luck!


----------



## mariomike

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Buy a low-end Timex (approx. $40 at Walmart). It will sustain any impact, scuffing, water/rain and other general abuse it's guaranteed to encounter.



Takes a licking. Keeps on ticking.


----------

